# Never mind the virus here's the 2022 reading challenge thread



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2021)

Usual rules apply - this thread for books read (that is, completed) between 0000 on 1 Jan 2022 and 2359 on 31 Dec 2022. Books completed before midnight on 31/12/21 should go in the 2021 thread. By read I mean read in print or electronic form, read to you, read by you to someone else, listened to as an audiobook - consumed in any way apart from actually eaten


----------



## nogojones (Dec 18, 2021)

I did my 45 this year and if I stretched myself I'm sure I could do 50 next. But why should I stretch myself? I want a life of idle leisure. So 45 it is.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 18, 2021)

I "probably" reached my target in 2021, but gave up documenting it quite early on, because of pressure of 'other things'.  
I did read some really odd / junky stuff, several of which were from a couple of mini-series / grouped in an alternate universe. Having got all [or most] of the constituents, I may re-read them in order, and see if that makes a difference to how or if I "get" them ...
I've also mentally lined up some research titles [semi-fiction/biography] and a few old favourites for relaxation.

I'll have another go at the documentation in 2022.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm going for 52 again.
A book a week seems like a decent goal.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 18, 2021)

I don’t know why I don’t read any more. I loved to as a kid and teen. In adult life reading for pleasure has become a holiday activity, and who takes holidays any more?

I can’t claim lack of time. Somehow the ipad, internet and tv streaming always seem like the go-to options and reading a book doesn’t make it onto the radar. 

I should buy myself a book and read it.  Bad eyesight and shaky nerve damaged hands which struggle to turn pages don’t help, but not exactly insurmountable obstacles either.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 18, 2021)

Reached my target of 35 books in 2021, so I'll up it to 52 books for 2022. 

Sadly, I'm quickly running out of Darts books to read.   More fiction beckons.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2021)

I managed 4 books this year...lol.  Which is terrible  even by my standards.  I put it down to no commuting and reading a couple one volume blockbusters on WW2.  I figure  reading 25 minutes a day should make 15 achievable..


----------



## smmudge (Dec 19, 2021)

I've asked santa for a kindle, the idea being that I read something err....more worthwhile in the evenings than mindlessly scrolling on urban (sorry). My target is a modest 10, but 10-19 sounds like too ambitious a target so I went 1-9, but ultimately looking for quality over quantity.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 19, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> I don’t know why I don’t read any more. I loved to as a kid and teen. In adult life reading for pleasure has become a holiday activity, and who takes holidays any more?
> 
> I can’t claim lack of time. Somehow the ipad, internet and tv streaming always seem like the go-to options and reading a book doesn’t make it onto the radar.
> 
> I should buy myself a book and read it.  Bad eyesight and shaky nerve damaged hands which struggle to turn pages don’t help, but not exactly insurmountable obstacles either.


Turn to the kindle my friend, tailor made for your needs. Can blow the text up huge and turn page by tapping the screen with your thumb


----------



## D'wards (Dec 19, 2021)

I have participated in the challenge for years but may sit this year out, to see how it effects my reading habits and choices of books.


----------



## Edie (Dec 19, 2021)

My New Years resolution is to read more so I’ve signed up! I’ve gone with 6, as one every two months sounds realistic and about double my pace currently!


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 19, 2021)

Messed up this year.  
Everything took precedence over reading. 
Managed 11. 

Will aim for 20 this year but wont hold myself to that as I seem to just get more busy as time goes on.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 20, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Turn to the kindle my friend, tailor made for your needs. Can blow the text up huge and turn page by tapping the screen with your thumb


Thanks - I’ve been experimenting with iBooks app on the iPad.  Probably amounts to the same thing. In any case I’m 19 pages into Flashman‘s Winter, which is the first book I’ve read in absolutely ages, so maybe some good will come of this thread


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 20, 2021)

19/19 this year, which was a struggle. During less hectic & stressful times, could clear more but it'll do. Been keeping a record of books/films watched over the last 5 years, as the memory isn't as sharp as hoped. 

Still find it less fun reading on the phone, but it is useful when in transit. Not that there's much of that, these days!


----------



## MrSki (Dec 20, 2021)

Had a bad year & managed to lose a library book & that cost me £9. Just got delivery of:
Survivors (45 years of the Astronauts) which I proof read but will enjoy thumbing through the paperback whilst on the shitter. 
What 2022 has to offer? Will make sure I order more books from the library so I can read them in the order they were written.


----------



## l'Otters (Dec 20, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Had a bad year & managed to lose a library book & that cost me £9. Just got delivery of:
> Survivors (45 years of the Astronauts) which I proof read but will enjoy thumbing through the paperback whilst on the shitter.
> What 2022 has to offer? Will make sure I order more books from the library so I can read them in the order they were written.


Astronauts the band? 
Seen them a couple of times & loved them. A friend has followed them more closely - think they come from the same town - if this is about Mark & co I’ll check it out!


----------



## l'Otters (Dec 20, 2021)

Setting myself targets and failing to come close has meant I just gave up altogether on other areas but maybe this is worth a go. I used to read a lot & fast internet onto smartphone & laptop has nuked that in recent times. Would like to change it.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 20, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> Astronauts the band?
> ye





l'Otters said:


> Seen them a couple of times & loved them. A friend has followed them more closely - think they come from the same town - if this is about Mark & co I’ll check it out!





l'Otters said:


> Astronauts the band?
> Seen them a couple of times & loved them. A friend has followed them more closely - think they come from the same town - if this is about Mark & co I’ll check it out!


Yes it is about Mark Astronaut & the various line ups of the Astronauts & The Otters. 

Welwyn Garden City is the town. Marcus Blakeston is the author. A great read if you were or visited the anarcho punk scene of the late 70s to the present day.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 20, 2021)

"One of the finest and least well known original singer-songwriters" The Guardian.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2021)

Went for 20 last year, will probably finish this book by next week and get to 30... but two a month feels more realistic for next year. Let's see, 24.


----------



## inva (Dec 21, 2021)

I doubt I've managed to read more than about 10 books in total since I last did one of these reading challenges in 2017 so I'll aim for 10 and see how it goes, if I can actually get back to reading regularly I might get through a lot more.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 23, 2021)

My target was 45 last year and I read 56.  I'm going to keep it at 45 for 2022 though as I want to read some long ones.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 23, 2021)

With the time off this week and lack of distractions I'll probs finish a few I'm currently reading to reach 25 for this year.  

Gonna aim for 30 next year.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 23, 2021)

Said 30-39 for this year and just made it into the 40s, but after a long period of not subscribing I've now re-subscribed to the LRB, so that'll eat into my time for reading actual books a bit. So I'm saying 30-39 again.


----------



## tim (Jan 1, 2022)

40-49 and a firm intention not to give up recording after the first two, this time.


----------



## Sue (Jan 1, 2022)

First time doing this so I've gone for a conservative 20-29.


----------



## petee (Jan 1, 2022)

i said 1-9 last year, and succeeded by reading 1 book that was new to me, start to finish. 
i hope to match that total this year.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 1, 2022)

I just don't keep count. And sometimes speed reading and skipping the odd paragraph has to be done just to get to the meat. And DNF s don't count but are still reading I think. 

Ill try and count better and say 50


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2022)

I’m in!

Going for 40-49 this time, I don’t read as much as I used to 😢

Also these days I listen to a lot of audio books because they fit in well with doing ceramics, which is often a lonely and boring occupation.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 1, 2022)

Am I first?

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry

Insanely detailed biography, the man is still an enigma by the end.  I've got a long Spotify playlist to work through now as well


----------



## Sue (Jan 1, 2022)

1/29 Shuggie Bain by Douglas Stuart.

The life of a boy growing up in poverty in 80's/early 90's Glasgow with his alcoholic mother. Very good but very grim.

(Not sure if we're meant to say stuff about the books or just list them..? )

Eta I'm a few years older than the author/main character but it really struck me that a lot of the stuff in the book is more like stories my parents would tell of growing up in tenements/schemes in the 40s and 50s than the time it's actually set in and which I grew up in. (Thankfully i didn't grow up in such desperate circumstances mind.)

Time-wise it feels really old fashioned..? I mean if it didn't include dates/mentions of Thatcher/YTSs etc, I'd have placed it in the 50s or 60s.


----------



## belboid (Jan 1, 2022)

I have plumped for 20-29.  I will aim for thirty with a minimum of 26. I managed 28 last year, despite having three or four months when I didn’t read anything that long so I reckon I will hit my mark again, just about.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 1, 2022)

Anyone read *Natasha Brown's Assembly* ? Just finished it... I'd like to talk about it with someone!! Left me with a couple of questions...Please PM me if so.

ETA: its very very good. and short


----------



## petee (Jan 1, 2022)

Sue said:


> (Not sure if we're meant to say stuff about the books or just list them..? )



i, at least, like to hear an opinion about a book.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 1, 2022)

Sue said:


> (Not sure if we're meant to say stuff about the books or just list them..? )


Some do, some don't. 
Either is fine


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 1, 2022)

Yeah, I think providing some kind of opinion makes it more interesting than just posting lists of titles? Anyway, congratulations to Sue and PursuedByBears, who I assume are now on track to read 365 books this year?


----------



## Sue (Jan 1, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, I think providing some kind of opinion makes it more interesting than just posting lists of titles? Anyway, congratulations to Sue and PursuedByBears, who I assume are now on track to read 365 books this year?


Hah, I was halfway through it so...


----------



## nogojones (Jan 2, 2022)

I think its better to give your opinion on the book, but I'm so lazy I seldom do.


----------



## Winot (Jan 2, 2022)

I took part in this for the first time in 2020 and found the recording useful as a way of getting back into reading through the pandemic. Read 25 books in 2020 and 29 last year so going for 20-29 again this year as I don't want to up my numbers for the sake of it.


----------



## Winot (Jan 2, 2022)

*1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson*

Her first poetry collection. I read her second, Vertigo & Ghost, last year. This is more conventional and deals movingly with her miscarriages and the birth of her daughter.


----------



## Sue (Jan 5, 2022)

Sue said:


> 1/29 Shuggie Bain by Douglas Stuart.


 2/29 The Sunlight Pilgrims by Jenni Fagan

Apocalyptic ice age hits the world, including a disparate group of people in a small town/caravan park in the north of Scotland. Felt freezing just reading it. (Published in 2016 but the whole world disaster thing felt kind of relevant.)


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 5, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm

Really enjoyed this but took me a while to get into - part memoirs of a young creative, part supernatural, historical swashbuckling romp with plenty of layers to attempt to interpret. If, like me, you’re a fan of Mieville’s Bas-Lag series I reckon you’d get on well with this.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 6, 2022)

I've gone for 30-39 this year. I don't know how many I read last year as I forgot to update my list on here mid-year. Anyway, off we go, and this year I am writing a one line summary of each book....

1/39: Mark Andrews: Paint My Name in Black and Gold 

Magnificently well researched history of the greatest goff band ever...read it over the holiday and loved the nostalgia and cultural memories.

2/39: Allan Glenn: Stuart Adamson: Through a Big Country 

Lacking input from the main players, not least the remaining band members, and feels a bit cursory. 

3/39:  Len McCluskey: Why You Should be a Trade Unionist 

A Christmas Present from a well meaning relative who knows that I am 'a bit political', boiled my piss with the posturing exceptionalism and labourist drone as I knew it would before even starting it....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2022)

Sue said:


> (Not sure if we're meant to say stuff about the books or just list them..? )


this thread and its predecessors have always been intended as an aid to participants' keeping an eye on their progress against the target they've set themselves. there is no actual need to list the books read, or to offer an opinion or summary of them. however, it'd be a nice thing to see a couple of sentences about books which have impressed or appalled.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2022)

Going to try to up my reading this year so have gone for 30-39, ten more than last year

*1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman. *Thought I'd like this but I didn't enjoy the writing and found it a struggle to finish.


----------



## l'Otters (Jan 8, 2022)

1/n 
So you’ve been publicly shamed by Jon Ronson
All kinds of Twitter events I’d had no idea of at the time. 

0/n
Shakespeare by Bill Bryson 
Might come back to this later but after initially finding it interesting I got bored.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 8, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry

2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 8, 2022)

l'Otters said:


> So you’ve been publicly shamed by Jon Ronson


Never noticed it before, but that's one of those book titles where putting "by [author's name]" at the end really alters the effect. 

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo

Can't say I loved this one. After Set the Night on Fire and Slouching Towards Bethlehem, suppose that makes it the third book in a row I read that at least partly deals with LA in the 60s? Maybe it's petty to point out it's the only one of the three that doesn't mention Watts, but maybe it isn't. Anyway, not wild about it, but there were some moments that were insightful and I thought the end was OK?

Starting to re-read Joan Didion - The White Album next. Which is great.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2022)

1.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .


----------



## braindancer (Jan 9, 2022)

1/20 - Leviathan Wakes - James S.A. Corey 

First book in The Expanse series.  I really enjoyed the first third but grew a little tired in the middle and took me ages to summon the will to finish.  Anyone read the series?  I've got the second book so will probably carry on but there are 9!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2022)

1. joe abercrombie, the wisdom of crowds

Found I've been reading Abercrombie since 2008 and he's kept his books really strong. I think this isn't his best: but still very good.


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 9, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm

2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider


----------



## Me76 (Jan 9, 2022)

1/40 Nick Hornby, Just Like You
Excellent quick read, touches on a lot of racial stuff that I found a bit superficial knowing that Nick Hornby is a white man, but I suppose someone like him bringing it up is better than ignoring it...

2/40 Patrick Gale, A Place Called Winter
Beautiful book.  Harsh and sad at times, but beautiful.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 9, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Going to try to up my reading this year so have gone for 30-39, ten more than last year
> 
> *1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman. *Thought I'd like this but I didn't enjoy the writing and found it a struggle to finish.


I've tried to read this 3 times now and I just can't!  
If anyone fancies trying to read it, I'm happy to send it to them. 

I'm going to try and read more this year. I'm going for 20 books this year.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 9, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.

*2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn. I devoured this in a few days! Very readable, a brilliant thriller. Reminded me of "The Girl of the Train" and "Blood Orange" both of which have flawed, interesting protagonists*


----------



## inva (Jan 11, 2022)

inva said:


> I doubt I've managed to read more than about 10 books in total since I last did one of these reading challenges in 2017 so I'll aim for 10 and see how it goes, if I can actually get back to reading regularly I might get through a lot more.


Since I forgot to vote I'm changing that to 20 as I've started pretty well.

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë


----------



## smmudge (Jan 11, 2022)

1 - Pain & Prejudice, Gabrielle Jackson. Decided to start by finishing some books I've had on the go for ages. Can't remember the last time I finished a book


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 12, 2022)

*1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith*

What a great start to my 2022 list.
This had passed me by when it was published in 2002 and I went into it without knowing any of the plot twists, I actually gasped at one point   
Superb story telling.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 12, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas

Third part of her autobiog. Sweet. A joy to read.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 12, 2022)

1/9  Crossroads of Twilight . Robert Jordan.
Book 10 of the wheel of time.
Hoping to read more than 9 books this year but thought I'd start low as I've only recently got back into reading again


----------



## belboid (Jan 13, 2022)

*1/30 Joe Banks - Hawkwind: Days of the Underground. Radical Escapism in the Age of Paranoia*

Other than the title (more than one subtitle should not be allowed), a cracking read about the most revolutionary band of the last fifty five years (ohh yes they were). A good mix of discussion of the band, the music and how they fit into the seventies world (ie, magnificently).

*2/30 Lesley Chow - You’re History.  The Twelve Strangest Women in Music. *

Her definition of ‘strange’ is somewhat surprising - including both Sade and Taylor Swift, for example.  But she makes great cases for them, reminding us that the joy of music isn’t really in the magnificent wordplay and smartass allusions or the weird time signatures and showy playing. No, it’s all about the pleasure of odd sounds, the delicious phrasing of odd words, the timbre of a voice, the insurmountable genius of a well placed ‘oh-oh-oh-ohhh’ or a good ‘ch k’


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 13, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
It's fucking great. Possibly Didion at her bleakest and arguably most reactionary as well, but also quite funny in places. Just such a good writer. Starting Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments next.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 13, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window

3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace

Thoroughly enjoyed that. Funny and bleak.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 14, 2022)

2/9  Knife of Dreams ,The Wheel of Time book 11.


----------



## inva (Jan 15, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
*2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis*
A man falls off a boat and reflects on his life. This was recently republished after being out of print in English for decades, not sure why to be honest it was okay but nothing special. Reminded me a bit of B.S. Johnson.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 15, 2022)

3/9 The Gathering Storm ,book 12 of The Wheel of Time, Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 15, 2022)

1/20 Black Eyed Susans.
2/20 Dave Grohl - The Storyteller.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 15, 2022)

ginger_syn said:


> 3/9 The Gathering Storm ,book 12 of The Wheel of Time, Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson.


My re-read has stalled after Winter's Heart, I need to get back on it. The Slog will not defeat me!


----------



## Me76 (Jan 15, 2022)

1/40 Nick Hornby, Just Like You 
2/40 Patrick Gale, A Place Called Winter

3/40 Paul Cleave, Blood Men - I think this was a 99p ebook. Good thriller.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 16, 2022)

PursuedByBears said:


> My re-read has stalled after Winter's Heart, I need to get back on it. The Slog will not defeat me!


I know what you mean I stalled there a bit,and with crossroads of twilight which is why its made this list but the slog was worth it, its been a pleasure to read these book over a couple of months instead of a couple of decades.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 16, 2022)

inva said:


> A man falls off a boat and reflects on his life. This was recently republished after being out of print in English for decades, not sure why to be honest it was okay but nothing special. Reminded me a bit of B.S. Johnson.


I'd never heard of BS Johnson until about a week or so ago, and now I've run into mentions of him twice. I realise this is a bit of a vague question, but should I read him?


----------



## belboid (Jan 16, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I'd never heard of BS Johnson until about a week or so ago, and now I've run into mentions of him twice. I realise this is a bit of a vague question, but should I read him?


cracking stuff- go for it!


----------



## inva (Jan 16, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I'd never heard of BS Johnson until about a week or so ago, and now I've run into mentions of him twice. I realise this is a bit of a vague question, but should I read him?


I just had a look at your list on last years thread and I think you'd probably like him.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 17, 2022)

4/9 Towers of Midnight, book 13 of The Wheel of Time, Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 17, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith

*2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 17, 2022)

1/39 - Mark Andrews: Paint My Name in Black and Gold

Magnificently well researched history of the greatest goff band ever...read it over the holiday and loved the nostalgia and cultural memories.

2/39 - Allan Glenn: Stuart Adamson: Through a Big Country

Lacking input from the main players, not least the remaining band members, and feels a bit cursory.

3/39 - Len McCluskey: Why You Should be a Trade Unionist

A Christmas Present from a well meaning relative who knows that I am 'a bit political', boiled my piss with the posturing exceptionalism and labourist drone as I knew it would before even starting it....

4/39 - Dick Hebidge. (1979). Subculture: The meaning of style

Examining how working class youth cultures challenge the dominant ideas in society, great stuff on the teds, mods, puns and skins. 
​


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 17, 2022)

Sue said:


> 1/29 Shuggie Bain by Douglas Stuart.
> 
> The life of a boy growing up in poverty in 80's/early 90's Glasgow with his alcoholic mother. Very good but very grim.
> 
> ...


I read that last year and was unimpressed…I think I’m the same generation and knew people with similar backgrounds at the time…it was utterly humourless…which didn’t feel very Glaswegian.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 17, 2022)

1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes

A Christmas gift. Very interesting. It makes me realize how little I know about European history..probably history in general.

I lost count last year..Very few as found a couldn’t concentrate during the lockdowns.

Maybe more news tomorrow as I have other books on the go.

I also ordered a new kindle today as the one I inherited from my mother 7 years ago is on its last legs..the battery is always flat when I pick it up


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 18, 2022)

2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma -Stendhal

Really not worth the effort. I read Thom Gunn’s letters last year and he was enthusiastic about it…I’m not sure why. I have promised myself this is my last foray into french 19th century literature..or 18th century for that matter.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 18, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> 2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
> It's fucking great. Possibly Didion at her bleakest and arguably most reactionary as well, but also quite funny in places. Just such a good writer. Starting Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments next.



Where do you recommend starting with Didion?


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 18, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Where do you recommend starting with Didion?


I reckon I'd probably say Slouching Towards Bethlehem, that's the first one I read of hers back in the day. And it's fairly short, so you can get a taste of if you like her or not?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 18, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I reckon I'd probably say Slouching Towards Bethlehem, that's the first one I read of hers back in the day. And it's fairly short, so you can get a taste of if you like her or not?



Thanks, appreciated. I am going to try Didion


----------



## inva (Jan 18, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
*3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom*
Novel about a Finnish fascist at the end of her life recalling the White movement and the war years. Lots of grim subject matter. Can't exactly decide how I feel about this, somehow it didn't quite work but well written and worth reading.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2022)

1.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2.  Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 18, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I reckon I'd probably say Slouching Towards Bethlehem, that's the first one I read of hers back in the day. And it's fairly short, so you can get a taste of if you like her or not?


thanks, on the basis of that I've bought it!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> 1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes
> 
> A Christmas gift. Very interesting. It makes me realize how little I know about European history..probably history in general.
> 
> ...


I have decided to read more history this year, got a book voucher from my brother for Christmas & it mostly went on history books . I do try and read some history every year anyway , but will read MORE this year.


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 19, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider

3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 19, 2022)

3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell

An extraordinary book about race and sex...another book referenced in Them Gunn's Diaries.

2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## smmudge (Jan 19, 2022)

2/9 A brief history of humankind - Harari. Another book I started ages ago, thought I should finish. Interesting enough though didn't agree with all of it.


----------



## Signal 11 (Jan 19, 2022)

1/10 - Fighting for Space: Two Pilots and Their Historic Battle for Female Spaceflight - Amy Shira Teitel


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 20, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These

*3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's*


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 22, 2022)

5/9
A Memory of Light, book 14 of The Wheel of Time, Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson.
Its been very satisfying to read the set over the last three months after the first time round took decades


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2022)

1.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2.  Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3. Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 23, 2022)

3/20 The Sleeping and the Dead - Ann Cleeves.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 23, 2022)

1/40 Nick Hornby, Just Like You 
2/40 Patrick Gale, A Place Called Winter
3/40 Paul Cleave, Blood Men - 99p thriller.  Pretty good for that genre.
4/40 Jami Attenberg, The Middlesteins - nice Jewish American family drama
5/40 Matt Haig, the Midnight Library - Very good. Totally predictable and not really original at all, but very good.


----------



## inva (Jan 24, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
*4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner*
Draws you in with familiarity and then takes a totally unexpected and brilliant turn without for a second feeling contrived. One of the best novels I've read in a long time.


----------



## belboid (Jan 24, 2022)

inva said:


> *4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner*
> Draws you in with familiarity and then takes a totally unexpected and brilliant turn without for a second feeling contrived. One of the best novels I've read in a long time.


I absolutely loved that when I read it a couple of years back. The first chapter is just quite charming, right up until the moment it makes you go 'whaaaaaaaaat?!'  Magnifico.


----------



## inva (Jan 25, 2022)

belboid said:


> I absolutely loved that when I read it a couple of years back. The first chapter is just quite charming, right up until the moment it makes you go 'whaaaaaaaaat?!'  Magnifico.


Yes I'm pretty sure I would have enjoyed it if it'd just stayed like the opening suggests and then where it goes takes it to totally another level.
Have you read any others by her? I sort of want to read everything right away now but will have to resist.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 25, 2022)

4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett

He’s a good writer..I suppose in need to find a way to watch the film now (The Happy Prince)

3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2022)

inva said:


> Yes I'm pretty sure I would have enjoyed it if it'd just stayed like the opening suggests and then where it goes takes it to totally another level.
> Have you read any others by her? I sort of want to read everything right away now but will have to resist.


I haven’t, but mrsb recomends Kingdom of Elfin and the short story collection The Cats Cradle.


----------



## inva (Jan 26, 2022)

belboid said:


> I haven’t, but mrsb recomends Kingdom of Elfin and the short story collection The Cats Cradle.


Thanks, I'll add them to my list


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 26, 2022)

*1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward*


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 27, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain

4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl

Vivid and gut-wrenching imagining of a schoolgirl’s capture by Boko Haram.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 27, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas

*2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch*

Great book, really knows how to tell a good tale.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 27, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.

*3. "Snow" by John Banville. Beautifully written, like a cold, sharp knife. Took me a while to read but probably because I often read too fast and I couldn't with this.*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2022)

*1/24 - Hope Not Fear - Hassan Akkad*


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2022)

1.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2.  Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3. Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4. Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 30, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace

4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 31, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward

*2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer*

I've never been the biggest fan of Reeves and Mortimer, but this was lovely.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 31, 2022)

1/19 Dead Man's Time - Peter James

Aspirational cops in Brighton, Irish gangsters from NYC. Entertaining rubbish from a seemingly posh conservative type.

2/19 2Stoned - Andrew Loog Oldham

An awful struggle for the first 70 or 80 pages. But eventually got dragged into it. ALO cracks on about the Stones, addiction, bla bla bla. Other heads and folk from the times make an appearance, and there's some well dodgy anecdotes and allegations, not to mention a sprinkling of casual misogyny and bigotry. Ends on a strangely uplifiting note with the Super Furry Animals, of all people.

3/ Small Island - Andrea Levy

Magnificent WW2 and Windrush tale of several intertwined lives set in Jamaica and England. Moving, funny, ugly and would recommend.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 31, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's

*5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library*


----------



## Saffy (Jan 31, 2022)

What did you think of The Midnight Library BoatieBird?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 31, 2022)

Saffy said:


> What did you think of The Midnight Library BoatieBird?



I enjoyed it, as Me76 said, it was fairly predictable, but it was a nice gentle read.
Made me think about the decisions I'd made in the life and how things might have been different.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 31, 2022)

3/9 Pride & Prejudice


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 31, 2022)

1/39 - Mark Andrews: Paint My Name in Black and Gold
2/39 - Allan Glenn: Stuart Adamson: Through a Big Country
3/39 - Len McCluskey: Why You Should be a Trade Unionist
4/39 - Dick Hebidge:  Subculture: The meaning of style
5/39 - Walter Benjamin: Illuminations

Odd collection of essays but immersive on time, space, the shock of the urban/industrial and culture


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 31, 2022)

shifting gears said:


> 1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
> 2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
> 3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
> 
> ...


Wow, I did not know she was still writing.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 1, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer. Hallucinogenic, hilarious brilliance.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 2, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville

*4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce. Excellent, very readable thriller*


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 2, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments

Absolutely brilliant. Really made me think about the essential challenges of writing history from below, how (if?) it's possible to give a voice to those who've been excluded from traditional historical narratives/archives without just co-opting them into the historian's favoured story. Very fresh approach to writing history, and some wonderful bits of prose. Covers all the most important themes: shagging, love, riots and dancing. Highly recommended, if the previous few sentences haven't made that clear. Starting Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read) next.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 3, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New

5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery

I read this on the strength of a good review in the Guardian and really enjoyed it. An account of a fairly bloodless slave revolt in what's now Guyana in 1823, the brutal massacre of the slaves by the white militia and the trial of the ringleaders plus a sympathetic white missionary who became a martyr for emancipation. I knew nothing about any of these events, which is one of the themes of the book.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 4, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library

*6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom*

Meh. Not one of her best.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 5, 2022)

1/20 - Leviathan Wakes - James S.A. Corey
2/20 - Caliban's War - James S.A. Corey


----------



## Me76 (Feb 5, 2022)

1/40 Nick Hornby, Just Like You 
2/40 Patrick Gale, A Place Called Winter
3/40 Paul Cleave, Blood Men
4/40 Jami Attenberg, The Middlesteins 
5/40 Matt Haig, the Midnight Library. 
6/40 Jo Brand, Born Lippy

7/40, Anthony Doerr, All the Light We Cannot See - took me a while to properly get into this but it's lovely. Would recommend.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 6, 2022)

1/29 Hackney HOWLers - Write Women Into History

Review here: Hackney HOWLers – Write Women Into History

2/29 Georgina Cook/Drumz of the South - The Dubstep Years: 2004-2007.

Bit of a cheat to include a photobook but the forewords are very nice.


----------



## shifting gears (Feb 6, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl

5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two

More tales from the dark underbelly of dance music.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 7, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery

6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 8, 2022)

1/39 - Mark Andrews: Paint My Name in Black and Gold
2/39 - Allan Glenn: Stuart Adamson: Through a Big Country
3/39 - Len McCluskey: Why You Should be a Trade Unionist
4/39 - Dick Hebidge: Subculture: The meaning of style
5/39 - Walter Benjamin: Illuminations
6/36 - Jeremy Seabrook: What Went Wrong 

Oral history from deindustrialised working class areas enduring late capitalism. Seabrook's outsider status is palpable.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 8, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms

7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus


----------



## nogojones (Feb 9, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch

*3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics*

History and round up of the drugs market and how prohibition makes everything much worse. No particular revelations in it though and it's 15 years old, so things have moved a bit in that time.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 10, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)

Also great, maybe not quite as great as Slouching... or The White Album but still very strong. Has a wonderful passage about waking up each morning optimistic and full of ambitous plans "yet every afternoon by four o'clock..., I was once again dulled, glazed, sunk in an excess of carbohydrates and my own mediocrity". And the closing essay about New York and the Central Park 5/jogger case is a classic. The bit where she describes being part of a Hollywood writers' strike and mentions feeling "a coolness bordering on distate" for scabs is just brilliantly Didionish as well. Think I'm starting Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away next.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 10, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics

*4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You*

Same old Sally Rooney. The fucked up relationships and pickled heads of middle class Irish youngsters working in publishing. Though I'm still not done with her. She has a real knack for making me care about her characters, so much so that I go to sleep at night worrying about them and truly hoping that it all works out for them.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 10, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus

8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2022)

1.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2.  Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3. Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4. Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5. The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister


----------



## nogojones (Feb 11, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You

*5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet*

Fun, easy going sci-fi. A good bit of interspecies shagging and I could easily see it being made into a telly series.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 11, 2022)

Blimey, that one were a quick read.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 11, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Blimey, that one were a quick read.


I have a bad habit of having 4-5 books on the go at the same time


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 12, 2022)

5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi

A powerful coming out memoir, very good. 



4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 12, 2022)

nogojones said:


> I have a bad habit of having 4-5 books on the go at the same time



Same! Down to 3, currently.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 12, 2022)

marty21 said:


> 1.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
> 2.  Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
> 3. Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
> 4. Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
> 5. The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister


I like the secret barrister books…I’ve even pre-ordered the third


----------



## nogojones (Feb 12, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Same! Down to 3, currently.


I just checked and it's currently 6 

I have good reasons, honest. One in the bog, one by the bath, one fiction and one non-fiction on the tablet. One on the phone, in case I'm stuck in a waiting room or whatever and finally I'm slowly working through this...









						The English Bible, King James Version (Vol. 1)
					

In celebration of the 400th anniversary of the King James Bible, these long-awaited volumes bring together succinct introductions to each...



					www.goodreads.com
				



But it 2300+ pages and I'm also reading in tandem with the Good News version as the King James version is a bit more snoozeworthy - maybe that makes 7 on the go. It'll take ages. I think I've been reading it for 6 months and I'm only on Leviticus.


----------



## Signal 11 (Feb 12, 2022)

2/10 - The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemisin


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 13, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away

Despite what the title promises, there are no violent bears in this one, I suppose because it's away? Anyway, Flannery O'Connor confirming her position as the greatest Catholic writer who only writes about Protestants and atheists. Very reminscent of Wise Blood, very batshit, very dark. I don't tend to like books about divine grace but O'Connor can pull it off, even if she does spell "cigaret" in a really weird way? Anyway, going to continue Didionfest 2022 by re-reading Play It As It Lays next.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 13, 2022)

1/40 Just Like You, Nick Hornby 
2/40 A Place Called Winter, Patrick Gale
3/40 Blood Men, Paul Cleave,
4/40 The Middlesteins, Jami Attenberg
5/40 the Midnight Library, Matt Haig
6/40 Born Lippy, Jo Brand
7/40 All the Light We Cannot See, Anthony Doerr
8/40 The Secretary, Zoe Lea

9/40 The Flatshare, Beth O'Leary - lovely rom com business but with a bit of helping to identify abusive relationship stuff and injustice in it.  All light and fluffy with a happy ending, but makes a change to see reall life shit dealt with in chick lit.


----------



## inva (Feb 13, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
*5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 14, 2022)

3/29 Donna McLean - Small Town Girl: Love, Lies and Undercover Police

The scale of the spycops scandal, the public(ish) inquiry and the bewildering array of cover names and numbers can make it all a bit bewlidering for people. Donna's very raw account of finding out that her lover of two years and fiance, did not actualy exist really drives home the very personal and individual trauma that she - and the other victims suffered. It's also a great insight into the support and solidarity that people have got from the other women victims and wider movement. An insiders perspective about the cop-fuelled outrage against bathbomb retailer Lush's publicity campaign about the case is really interesting. It's very readable book - Donna's mother play a pivotal role of being shocked and righteously angered as the truth unfolds. This is a very moving account (it does have some moments of humour!) that cuts through the legal jargon to show the very human victims in all their glory. You could give this to friend who expressed an interest in the case - it's not some activist tome. I bought my copy from Housmans Books, which is a key scene in the book - and was delighted to find it was signed by Donna.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 14, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom

*7/52 - Claire Douglas  - The Couple at No. 9*


----------



## StanleyBlack (Feb 16, 2022)

First post and it's already the middle of February, oh well... .

My aim, as in previous years, is to complete 20 books this year, which at the moment seems impossible but... you never know! I've already finished 2!

*1/20? Dreiser, Theodore (1900); Pizer, Donald, Editor. Sister Carrie: an authoritative text backgrounds and sources criticism. Second edition c1991.  New York:  WW Norton & Company (0393960420) Finished January 2022.*

I feel like this is a bit of a cheat. I started it last year but didn't get round to finishing until January this year. Also I didn't read the copious notes, contemporary reviews and essays that accompany the text. Anyway, really enjoyed this book of two halves. The Second half (when they get to New York) is much faster paced than the first and I can see why some might dislike Dreiser's 'naturalism' (often it feels more like a geography or history lesson rather than a novel) but I'm a sucker for 'detail'. Also, I liked the end, none of the three main characters appear to learn anything and one kills themself!  

*2/20? Dalrymple, Theodore. Life at the bottom: the worldview that makes the underclass. Chicago: Ivan R. Dee, c2001 (1566635055) Finished February 2022.*

Perhaps a contentious choice on U75? Despite him working and writing about the city, and area, I live in I'd never heard of him before a friend mentioned him in passing recently. I'm not sure these collected articles are a good place to start with him, as there's loads of repetition and he never bothers with references to support his claims. He writes engagingly but it's not clear at all, at least to me, what he wants or how he thinks change will be achieved.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 17, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away

6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)

Patricia Lockwood once said of Didion "It would be possible to write a parody of her novels called _Desert Abortion – in a Car._ Possible, but why? The best joke you could make wouldn’t touch her. Not the solidity of what she has done, which can be leaned against like John Wayne." Not sure how much she was thinking of this one specifically cos I've not read the others, but Desert Abortion in a Car certainly fits here. Flatness, ennui, emptiness, etc. Most of the rest of the book doesn't really live up to the first page, but what a fucking great first page it is.
Think I'm going to start Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (another re-read) next.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 17, 2022)

6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion

Thanks for the recommendation hitmouse , I enjoyed that

5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## nogojones (Feb 19, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You

5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet

*6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides*

Post Ferguson state of liberal ally and ID politics.


----------



## shifting gears (Feb 20, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two

6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home


----------



## smmudge (Feb 20, 2022)

4/9 Destiny disrupted - a history of the world through Islamic eyes.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2022)

1.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2.  Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3. Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4. Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5. The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6. The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 23, 2022)

7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell

6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 23, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island

9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 23, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9

*8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner*


----------



## Saffy (Feb 23, 2022)

1/20 Black Eyed Susans - Julia Heaberlin.
2/20 Dave Grohl - The Storyteller
3/20 The Sleeping and the Dead - Ann Cleeves.

4/20 Child A - Abigail Dean

I'm slowing down and need to pull my socks up.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 25, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides

*7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer*

Third part of PKDs erm.. "spiritual quest".  Don't do speed kids.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 25, 2022)

I really rate some Milstein.

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)

For a first novel, Murdoch was off to a great start with that one. All the classic stuff you want, a massive cast of characters, stupidly fast-moving and convoluted plot, ridiculous protagonists buffeted around by vast feelings they barely understand, etc. Turned out a friend of mine was reading it at the same time, we were discussing how comforting it is sometimes to be able to think of your stupid little life as being a confusing Murdoch plot.
Right now I'm reading this thing of arty poetry and stuff pamphlets called Four Letter Word - Heat/Rent/Grub/Coin. I can't say I'm wildly in love with them but all the money goes to Autonomous Centre Edinburgh, Living Rent and similar so don't really resent it either. Likely to start Joan Didion - South and West next, or maybe Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 25, 2022)

1/40 Just Like You, Nick Hornby 
2/40 A Place Called Winter, Patrick Gale
3/40 Blood Men, Paul Cleave,
4/40 The Middlesteins, Jami Attenberg-
5/40 the Midnight Library, Matt Haig
6/40 Born Lippy, Jo Brand
7/40 All the Light We Cannot See, Anthony Doerr
8/40 The Secretary, Zoe Lea
9/40 The Flatshare, Beth O'Leary

10/40 Americanah, Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
I've read her feminist essay (which I found hard work) and I've read Purple Hibiscus, which was good but a bit of a hard read.  I found this so amazingly accessible.  It's basically a love story, while also sharing culture and issues around race.  Fucking excellent and should be on the curriculum as far as I am concerned. 

11/40 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar 
This was a reread cos I found out there's two other after so I'm reading them now.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 27, 2022)

4/29 Mike Makin-Waite - On Burnley Road: Class, Race and Politics in a Northern English Town

The author worked for Burnely council in the late 90s and early noughties - a period which included the infamous riots and the rise of the British National Party as a force on the council. It's a great book - he comes from a broadly socialist CPBG background as a youth and has some of his positions challenged considerably by events, and also through being forced to work with BNP councillors and their supporters in a "non-political" role. The roots of Burnley's difficulties are traced back to a number of factors including colonialism, deindustrialisation, the composition of local government, the complacency of the Labour party and the defection of a number of Labour councillors to an indepedent group that laid a lot of the groundwork the BNP would capitalise on. 

There's some very good material on engaging with BNP voters - he's on the same page as a few people on here. For example pointing out that by the time the leader of the BNP group on the council is a woman best known for running a local and popular corner shop, the tactic of outsiders coming and call her a Nazi is unhelpful to say the least. Some good bits also on some conflict resolution people from Northern Ireland who are employed to try and bring the different communities together and develop some understanding and shared perspectives. There are also some wry asides about the usual frustrations that might resonate with people who work in similar situations.


----------



## inva (Feb 28, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
*6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen*


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 28, 2022)

Me76 said:


> 11/40 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
> This was a reread cos I found out there's two other after so I'm reading them now.



Good call. I was about to start on the second in the series, but I think I'll reread Button Box first.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 1, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)

8/30 Joan Didion - South and West

Not a re-read, I got this one intending to read it in the Deep South in I think 2019 and then didn't go, and then also didn't go in 2020 or 2021 either, so only got around to it now. Previously unpublished (well, up to 2017 anyway) notebooks for stories that didn't get written, but a lot of writers would give their right arms to be able to write something this good as a final product. I do get the impression that a big part of being Didion's editor must have been going "Joan, you cannot put something about scary snakes on every single page", though. Probably time to start Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing next, I think.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 2, 2022)

1.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2.  Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3. Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4. Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5. The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6. The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7. Conquistadors - Michael Wood.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce

*5*. *" A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge. Not sure what to make of this, it wasn't what t I expected and I don't think I really got into it*


----------



## Sue (Mar 3, 2022)

1/29 Shuggie Bain by Douglas Stuart.
2/29 The Sunlight Pilgrims by Jenni Fagan

Re-read:
3/29 Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
4/29 Bring Up the Bodies by Hilary Mantel

Before reading:
5/29 The Mirror and the Light by Hilary Mantel

(((Thomas Cromwell)))


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 4, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner

*9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty*


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 5, 2022)

8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa

About American anti-democratic involvement in Guatemala..maybe not one of his best, but interesting 


7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## Winot (Mar 6, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson

*2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald*

Really liked The Rings of Saturn (a few years ago) and Austerlitz (last year) and read this earlier work prompted by a Sebald-themed walk in East London. Didn't think it was quite so successful as the other two but still worthwhile. Infused with similar themes of Jewish culture, the Holocaust and loss.


----------



## Signal 11 (Mar 7, 2022)

3/10 - Letters from London - C. L. R. James


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 7, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty

*10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar*


----------



## smmudge (Mar 8, 2022)

1/9 Pain & Prejudice, Gabrielle Jackson
2/9 A brief history of humankind, Harari
3/9 Pride & Prejudice
4/9 Destiny disrupted - a history of the world through Islamic eyes, Tamsin Ansary

5/9 Robinson Crusoe. Hm sounds nice, I'm sure being ship wrecked would be so simple. Lost me by the wolves though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 9, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer

2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour. Sweet and readable collection of romantic reworkings of ancient myths.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 9, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home

8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole


----------



## inva (Mar 9, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
*7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina*
Interesting to read a non crime historical novel from her and I enjoyed this a lot. Tense and tightly written.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 10, 2022)

1.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2.  Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3. Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4. Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5. The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6. The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7. Conquistadors - Michael Wood.

8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 11, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge

*6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware. Formulaic but enjoyable thriller*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 12, 2022)

5/29 Rhiannon Lucy Cosslett - The Tyranny of Lost Things

A twenty something woman rents a room in a house in Kentish Town in the late noughties. She doesn't tell her flatmates that she had grown up there as a child, when it was a commune. She's returned to try and make sense of her life and the gaps in it. I enjoyed it - the, ah, intensity of youth is drawn well. The commune is based on the squatting scene on Prince of Wales Crescent and I think the research has been done adequately, but there are a couple of details that are maybe a bit off (like kids listening to jungle in 1991 and some slightly overdone extemporisations on the 1970s counter culture). It resonates well with conversations I've had with adults that grew up in squats or unconventional situations and their very mixed feelings about it. The author is a Guardain columnist and is therefore probably quite annoying, but this was good.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 13, 2022)

1/40 Just Like You, Nick Hornby - dl
2/40 A Place Called Winter, Patrick Gale
3/40 Blood Men, Paul Cleave,
4/40 The Middlesteins, Jami Attenberg- dl
5/40 the Midnight Library, Matt Haig
6/40 Born Lippy, Jo Brand
7/40 All the Light We Cannot See, Anthony Doerr- dl
8/40 The Secretary, Zoe Lea
9/40 The Flatshare, Beth O'Leary
10/40 Americanah, Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
11/40 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
12/40 Gwendy's Magic Feather, Richard Chizmar
13/40 Gwendy's Final Task, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
14/40, Find the Girl, Nic Roberts
15/40, Queenie, Candice Carty Williams - painful read this one, about a young woman going through a load of shit.  But getting through it.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 14, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar

*12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 14, 2022)

1/39 - Mark Andrews: Paint My Name in Black and Gold
2/39 - Allan Glenn: Stuart Adamson: Through a Big Country
3/39 - Len McCluskey: Why You Should be a Trade Unionist
4/39 - Dick Hebidge: Subculture: The meaning of style
5/39 - Walter Benjamin: Illuminations
6/36 - Jeremy Seabrook: What Went Wrong
7/36 - Raymond Williams: People of the Black Mountains 

Immersive history/fiction about the lived experience of working class communities - through time - in the Welsh borders. Brilliantly written as always with Williams.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 14, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper

10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight

The absolute nadir of the Wheel of Time series.  Nothing happens.  At all. For almost 800 pages.  If the Amazon Prime series makes it this far they can save some time and money by adapting this book in two or three scenes.  At least there's only one book to come in my punishment reread that Robert Jordan wrote himself, which I seem to remember is better than this one, and then the three written by Brandon Sanderson after Jordan's death which aren't brilliant but are markedly better than this.


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 16, 2022)

1/9 - Phantom by Jo Nesbo


----------



## nogojones (Mar 17, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer

*8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil* - Not one of his best
*9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent* - OK, but got a bit bored half way through.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 17, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight

11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan


----------



## petee (Mar 18, 2022)

1/9 Draper, _Roots of American Communism_. 500+ pages, the level of detail is stunning, I don't know how much of it I'm going to retain and it's not like the prose alone is making it worthwhile. But it seems still to be the basic (though not only) text on that era.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 18, 2022)

1/40 Just Like You, Nick Hornby - dl
2/40 A Place Called Winter, Patrick Gale
3/40 Blood Men, Paul Cleave,
4/40 The Middlesteins, Jami Attenberg- dl
5/40 the Midnight Library, Matt Haig
6/40 Born Lippy, Jo Brand
7/40 All the Light We Cannot See, Anthony Doerr- dl
8/40 The Secretary, Zoe Lea
9/40 The Flatshare, Beth O'Leary
10/40 Americanah, Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
11/40 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
12/40 Gwendy's Magic Feather, Richard Chizmar
13/40 Gwendy's Final Task, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
14/40, Find the Girl, Nic Roberts
15/40, Queenie, Candice Carty Williams

16/40 The Madness of Grief, Panayotis Cacoyannis
Loved this, even if I did find it a little bit confusing at times.  But beautiful.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2022)

Sue said:


> 1/29 Shuggie Bain by Douglas Stuart.
> 2/29 The Sunlight Pilgrims by Jenni Fagan
> 3/29 Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel
> 4/29 Bring Up the Bodies by Hilary Mantel
> 5/29 The Mirror and the Light by Hilary Mantel


6/29 The Passenger by Ulrich Alexander Boschwitz. 

In 1938 Berlin, a prosperous Jewish businessman narrowly escapes arrest and travels around Germany as he tries to work out what to do next.

The author managed to leave Germany and was killed in 1942 at 27 when his boat was torpedoed as he was returning to the UK from Australia where he'd been sent as an internee. Interesting to read a contemporary take on the fear and everyday hatred experienced by Jewish people at that point. (It's a novel but presumably informed by his own experience.)


----------



## braindancer (Mar 19, 2022)

1/20 - Leviathan Wakes - James S.A. Corey
2/20 - Caliban's War - James S.A. Corey
3/20 - Abbadon's Gate - James S.A. Corey
4/20 - The Promise - Damon Galgut


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 20, 2022)

9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch


8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 20, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> 9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch


What did you think of it?

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West

9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing

Big, multi-generational novel set across several centuries in the Gold Coast/Ghana and the US.

10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police

I appreciated them having a glossary, but then the glossary was just a webpage rather than in the book, which undermines it a bit. Despite being all by academics I found it all fairly accessible except for one particular chapter. The introduction by Duff and the chapter by Sarah Lamble were the stand-outs imo, and Duff's one was much improved by the presence of Sean Bonney, who's one of those writers I wish I'd appreciated more when he was alive. It's all online for free if anyone fancies reading it and can do that kind of reading online. A very nice-looking book as well, fwiw.
Starting Jane Holgate - Arise (a book about unions, not an Amebix biography in case anyone was hoping for that) next.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 24, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer

*3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan*

No, I don't know why I read it either.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 24, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)

*13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman*


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 25, 2022)

1/24 - Hope Not Fear - Hassan Akkad
*2/24 - Revenge - Yoko Ogawa
3/24 - Men Who Hate Women - Laura Bates*


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 25, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole

9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama

This was an incredible read, set in the future with a team of astronauts exploring a mysterious huge alien spacecraft that does not conform to the laws of physics as we know them. Just reading the Wiki blurb on it after I finished it and it looks like a film is in development with Villeneuve at the helm which has got me quite excited!


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 25, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman

*14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders*


----------



## yield (Mar 25, 2022)

1/10 The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss. 

Should've ticked all of the boxes for me. High fantasy, interesting world building etc. But the constant change of perspective was grating and they could've done with a better editor. Too much of nothing happening.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 26, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> What did you think of it?


Loved it and exasperated with it in equal measure…how could she be so passive? (Could a male author get away with writing a character like Hartley?)
I then read the Sorrows of Young Werther by Goethe. Another book about a narcissistic asshole madly in love..except young Werther topped him self in such a way as to inflict maximum pain on his beloved.

I’m done with romanticism


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 26, 2022)

10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe

9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 26, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Loved it and exasperated with it in equal measure…how could she be so passive? (Could a male author get away with writing a character like Hartley?)
> I then read the Sorrows of Young Werther by Goethe. Another book about a narcissistic asshole madly in love..except young Werther topped him self in such a way as to inflict maximum pain on his beloved.
> 
> I’m done with romanticism


Yeah, Murdoch and gender is an interesting question. Although obviously male authors can and do get away with writing crap female characters all the time, but I might well feel more ambivalent about enjoying her if she was male? Suppose there is also an argument to be made that we only see Hartley through the narrator's eyes, and he might well not be the most reliable?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 26, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, Murdoch and gender is an interesting question. Although obviously male authors can and do get away with writing crap female characters all the time, but I might well feel more ambivalent about enjoying her if she was male? Suppose there is also an argument to be made that we only see Hartley through the narrator's eyes, and he might well not be the most reliable?


Murdoch? First instinct was the other one 
I'm sure Hartley was very deliberately created and I'm not saying a crap character. I'm also allowing for the first person narrative...my instinct was that Charles was sinister because he seemed to be attracted to the passive, unassertive, option, when he appeared to have had relationships with strong characters...imagine being stalked by someone that sneaked into your house and smashed mirrors and vases..how cool is that? 
The only deliberate things Hartley ever did appeared to be escaping from Charles...twice...yet somehow I didn't find her a sympathetic character...and maybe that's true of a lot of some "abused" women, they have been conditioned to be passive and submissive, which makes them less sympathetic and to attract victim blaming.
sorry, I've been working offshore and just got home, so it's the first glasses of wine for a few weeks.
It's a good book because it got me thinking, and us talking. What should be my next *Iris* Murdoch?


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 27, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> It's a good book because it got me thinking, and us talking. What should be my next *Iris* Murdoch?


Dunno, there's absolutely loads of them and I've liked everything I've read by her. Under the Net is one I've re-read recently and I think the only one of hers I've read twice, that's relatively short and a bit more of a yarn? Flight from the Enchanter, Fairly Honourable Defeat and Accidental Man are all ones I remember being very good as well.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 27, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Dunno, there's absolutely loads of them and I've liked everything I've read by her. Under the Net is one I've re-read recently and I think the only one of hers I've read twice, that's relatively short and a bit more of a yarn? Flight from the Enchanter, Fairly Honourable Defeat and Accidental Man are all ones I remember being very good as well.


thanks, Under the Net is lined up on the Kindle


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 27, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware

*7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley. Really enjoyable selection of short, eerie stories based around railways*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 27, 2022)

6/29 Phil A Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict.

Bigged up by a few people on here including LynnDoyleCooper - this is very cool indeed. Part marxist analysis, part travelogue. The descriptions of decaying rural America (where the author grew up) and the people in it are really involving. There are some passing mentions of obscure theorists but it's very readable and well written I'd say. I really enjoyed it.

It's part of a series edited by Paul Mattick - I'd be interested if any of the rest of them are as good...


----------



## LDC (Mar 27, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 6/29 Phil A Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict.
> 
> Bigged up by a few people on here including LynnDoyleCooper - this is very cool indeed. Part marxist analysis, part travelogue. The descriptions of decaying rural America (where the author grew up) and the people in it are really involving. There are some passing mentions of obscure theorists but it's very readable and well written I'd say. I really enjoyed it.
> 
> It's part of a series edited by Paul Mattick - I'd be interested if any of the rest of them are as good...



Paul Mattick is editor of the 'Field Notes' section in the _Brooklyn Rail _that's often very good in case people don't know. Neel's written some stuff in there as well.









						Field Notes - MARCH 2022
					

The Brooklyn Rail is a journal committed to providing an independent forum for visual arts, culture, and politics throughout New York City and beyond.




					brooklynrail.org


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 27, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 6/29 Phil A Neel - Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict.
> 
> Bigged up by a few people on here including LynnDoyleCooper - this is very cool indeed. Part marxist analysis, part travelogue. The descriptions of decaying rural America (where the author grew up) and the people in it are really involving. There are some passing mentions of obscure theorists but it's very readable and well written I'd say. I really enjoyed it.
> 
> It's part of a series edited by Paul Mattick - I'd be interested if any of the rest of them are as good...


Great book. "Intensely readable books by people who really like Bordiga" is a very niche category, and yet somehow he manages it.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 29, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders

*15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This*

Read following a recommendation by hitmouse (I think?). 
Not what I was expecting at all. The first part reads like an argument for getting rid of the internet, but the second half is something else. 
Haunting, beautiful, sad.  A book that will stay with me for a long time.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 30, 2022)

1.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2.  Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3. Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4. Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5. The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6. The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7. Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box

9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 1, 2022)

1/39 - Mark Andrews: Paint My Name in Black and Gold
2/39 - Allan Glenn: Stuart Adamson: Through a Big Country
3/39 - Len McCluskey: Why You Should be a Trade Unionist
4/39 - Dick Hebidge: Subculture: The meaning of style
5/39 - Walter Benjamin: Illuminations
6/39 - Jeremy Seabrook: What Went Wrong
7/39 - Raymond Williams: People of the Black Mountains 
8/39 - Michael Lind - The New Class War: Saving Democracy from the Managerial Elite 

Argues that the social and cultural hegemony of the professional middle class - and it’s break politically with the working class both threatens democracy and creates a vacuum for populists.


----------



## yield (Apr 2, 2022)

yield said:


> 1/10 The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss.


2/10. The God is Not Willing (Witness, #1) by Steven Erikson

Set ten years after the Malazan Book of the Dead, a throughly satisfying return to form.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 3, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police

11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise

A good, serious book, recommended if you're interested in questions around how unions can build power. As Janes who write about union organising go, I think I may like Holgate more than McAlevey? Anyway, if "book that has a chapter comparing how the GMB, TGWU/Unite, Unison, USDAW, RMT, CWU and PCS have attempted to cope with the challenging environment of recent decades" sounds like something you'd be interested in, then I would certainly recommend this one; on the other hand, if you think that sounds incredibly dull, then that's fair enough, but you probably don't want to read Arise in that case.

Next up, starting (and got halfway through in a morning) a re-read of F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby. A lot of people would say this is a classic, but I have to say, if you measure books by how much insight they give you into the organising strategy of GMB London Region, then Fitzgerald scores pretty fucking poorly. Also breaking my streak of only reading books written (or edited in the case of the Duff) book by women, which was sort of intentional but also just the result of me going on a big Didion binge?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware

7. "*The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville. Beautifully written, evocative, moving thriller*


----------



## ringo (Apr 6, 2022)

Bit late but this year I'm going for about 28. Quite a bit lately iunfluenced by Richard E Grant's travel/literature series Write Around The World.
So far:

1/28 Jews Don't Count - David Baddiel
2/28 Dark Lies The Island - Kevin Barry
3/28 Perfume - Patrick Suskind
4/28 Bangkok Eight - John Burdett 
5/28 Eat Pray Sleep - Elizabeth Gilbert 
6/28 Shuggie Bain - Douglas Stuart

7/28 As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning - Laurie Lee

Can't believe I've never read this before, absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Winot (Apr 6, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald

*3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis*

Long, semi-fictionalised account of his relationships over the years, with focus on Bellow, Larkin, Christopher Hitchens and Israel. Some luminous writing and some pretentious old-man wankery. I didn’t quite see the point of the semi-fictionalisation.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 6, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This

*16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 6, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan

12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 7, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama

10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners

Wonderful collection of short stories - laments for lost love, the simplicity of rural life, family feuds etc. Very evocative.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 7, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain

13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta

Hmm. I was expecting to like this but it read like a 6th form misogynist wank fantasy. Very disappointing. Also the art was muddy and confusing.


----------



## inva (Apr 8, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
*8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky*
An excellent, comprehensive study of Hollywood informants and the culture and practice of informing during the McCarthy/HUAC period. Wouldn't mind reading a more general book on the subject at some point.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 8, 2022)

1  The Winds of War   Herman Wouk
2  Summer Lightning   P. G. Wodehouse
3  Station Eleven     Emily St. John Mandel
4  Afloat             Danie Couchman
5  Dogs of War        Adrian Tchaikovsky
6  Wolf in Shadow     David Gemmell
7  The Sunbird        Wilbur Smith
8  Americanah         Ngozi Adichie
9  The Heart of the Matter   Graham Greene
10 Wolf Hall          Hilary Mantel
11 Kindred            Rebecca Wragg Sykes
12 A Death in Kitchawank   T. C. Boyle
13 A Way in the World  V. S. Naipaul
14 Miguel Street      V. S. Naipaul
15 London Blues       Anthony Frewin
16 The Lighthouse Keeper’s Daughter   Hazel Gaynor
17 Monsoon            Wilbur Smith
18 Blood Knot         Sam Llewellyn
19 Crashed            Timothy Hallinan
20 Old Man Sailing    John Passmore
21 Jerusalem          Alan Moore


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 10, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta

14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts

A good read and addresses the allegations against Joss Whedon and tensions between the cast.  The author is a little too fond of putting himself into the book though, I could do without that.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 10, 2022)

1/29 _J.M. Barrie and The Lost Boys - _*Andrew Birkin*
2/29 _Windswept & Interesting - _*Billy Connolly*
3/29 _Substance  - Inside New Order - _*Peter Hook*
_4/29 The History Of England Volume 1 - _*Peter Ackroyd* ****
_5/29 Ulysses - A Reader's Odyssey _- *Daniel Mulhall*
_6/29 High Noon - The Hollywood Blacklist and the Making of An American Classic _- *Glen Frankel*
_7/29 The Moon's A Balloon _- *David Niven ***
_8/29 Bring On The Empty Horses _- *David Niven ***
_9/29 Jack London - An American Life _- *Earle Labor

** *Re-reads


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 10, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise

12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)

Turns out F. Scott Fitzgerald is a pretty decent writer, I reckon he could get to be big one of these days. Also, I'm so glad I never had to read Fitzgerald for my English GCSEs, cos I reckon that would've taken a lot of the fun out of reading him. Next up, starting 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right. Reasonably interesting read so far, but I already find myself thinking it'd be improved if someone confiscated their thesaurus.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 10, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour

3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4. Another excellent anthology of weird fiction. They seem to have stopped publishing now, which is a shame as I've found so many brilliant writers/stories through these collections.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 10, 2022)

/40 Just Like You, Nick Hornby - dl
2/40 A Place Called Winter, Patrick Gale
3/40 Blood Men, Paul Cleave,
4/40 The Middlesteins, Jami Attenberg- dl
5/40 the Midnight Library, Matt Haig
6/40 Born Lippy, Jo Brand
7/40 All the Light We Cannot See, Anthony Doerr- dl
8/40 The Secretary, Zoe Lea
9/40 The Flatshare, Beth O'Leary
10/40 Americanah, Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
11/40 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
12/40 Gwendy's Magic Feather, Richard Chizmar
13/40 Gwendy's Final Task, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
14/40, Find the Girl, Nic Roberts
15/40, Queenie, Candice Carty Williams
16/40 The Madness of Grief, Panayotis, Cacoyannis
17/40 The Advocate's Labyrinth, Tessa Burell
18/40 Solomon Vs Lord, Paul Levine
19/40 Tuesday's Child, Anya Mora
20/40 Sleep Donation, Karen Russell

I seem to be flying this year.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 10, 2022)

11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban

A fictionalised, I imagine, life of Thomas Mann. It’s ok, somehow didn’t have Mann’s voice. 

10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## Winot (Apr 10, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis

*4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger *(reread)  

Read everything by Salinger as a teen (there's not very much) and have been rereading a few of them. The first novella is funner than I remember and beautifully written. The second is a bit irritating - too discursive with multiple parenthetical asides though ultimately fits with the other tales of the Glass family into a satisfying whole.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 12, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent

*10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital *

The historical sections here I think were the better, especially on the justifications for taking "unproductive" lands from native Americans and how that ideology was driven by the needs of capital. The end of the book though and how American imperialism is a new form probably holds up less well from when it was written.

*11/45  Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism*

A random charity shop find. I'm not sure what I was expecting, but I was expecting more... erm... fun. I like the concept of folks believing in god, yet hating on him for his consistently shitty behaviour, but this was written by only looking at examples in literature, which felt a bit limiting.

Turns out he's professor of literature somewhere or other, so I guess that's his thing.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 13, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan

*4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 13, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts

15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer


----------



## marty21 (Apr 15, 2022)

1.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2.  Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3. Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4. Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5. The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6. The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7. Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 15, 2022)

1/24 - Hope Not Fear - Hassan Akkad
2/24 - Revenge - Yoko Ogawa
3/24 - Men Who Hate Women - Laura Bates
*4/24 - The Mad Women's Ball - Victoria Mas*


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 15, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 

*5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell *


----------



## nogojones (Apr 16, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital 
11/45  Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism

*12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend*
Probably my least favourite novel by her, but still very good.


----------



## petee (Apr 17, 2022)

petee said:


> 1/9 Draper, _Roots of American Communism_. 500+ pages, the level of detail is stunning, I don't know how much of it I'm going to retain and it's not like the prose alone is making it worthwhile. But it seems still to be the basic (though not only) text on that era.



2/9 Finchelstein, _A Brief History of Fascist Lies_. i judged this book by its cover and so was primed to like it, but it was pretty much unreadable, a relic from the last generation of abstraction and polysyllaby. it's not useless, but.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 17, 2022)

1/39 - Mark Andrews: Paint My Name in Black and Gold
2/39 - Allan Glenn: Stuart Adamson: Through a Big Country
3/39 - Len McCluskey: Why You Should be a Trade Unionist
4/39 - Dick Hebidge: Subculture: The meaning of style
5/39 - Walter Benjamin: Illuminations
6/39 - Jeremy Seabrook: What Went Wrong
7/39 - Raymond Williams: People of the Black Mountains 
8/39 - Michael Lind - The New Class War: Saving Democracy from the Managerial Elite
9/39 - McKenzie Wark - Capital is Dead: Is this something worse?

Traces the rise of those who own the production of information and the new economic primacy of commodified information and data. An important part of the book is her attack on left digital utopians and their idiocies.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 17, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners

11/26 - William McIlvanney - The Papers of Tony Veitch


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 17, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right

Some moments of insight, and the closing chapter on contemporary antifascism was quite interesting. Could've done with more consideration of the Proud Boys and even Pie & Mash imo.

14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack

Everyone agrees that Leftover Crack are a top 50 band in history, right? Does a good job of capturing the full complexity of its subject, and is quite thoughtful on the question of how you relate to someone who consistently behaves in destructive ways. Also has one of the funniest selection of blurb quotes I've ever seen, including:

_Fuck this band and anyone that supports them._ - Anonymous Internet Commenter

_If Crass inspired I don't know how many people to form bands, and some of them were good, and some were absolutely awful - that's fair enough. I don't mind. At least they're not sitting on their arses._ - Penny Rimbaud

_Leftover Crack fans can read? You learn something new every day._ - Anonymous Internet Commenter

Next up, starting Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are. Shagging and that.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 17, 2022)

marty21 said:


> 1/75. The Story of England - Michael Wood .



I’ve been tempted to read this, it’s a fascinating approach to the history of the English working class. Would you recommend it?


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 18, 2022)

shifting gears said:


> 1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
> 2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
> 3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
> 4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
> ...



Brilliant novel.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 18, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley. 
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville

*9. "Lies" - TM Logan. If I hadn't already given up on one book this year I would have given up on this. Inadequately written, boring, thriller. Except it wasn't that thrilling! *


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 18, 2022)

imposs1904 said:


> Brilliant novel.



The Papers of Tony Veitch? Yeah I enjoyed it perhaps more than the first Laidlaw for the way it really got into his head, with some interesting sub-plots going on as well…


----------



## marty21 (Apr 19, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 19, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?

*17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 21, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 

*6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie*

Courtesy of the wonderful archive.org a 1978 (ghosted?) autobiography of the fancy dan who could jump over a mini.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 22, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved

*18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead*


----------



## inva (Apr 22, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
*9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 22, 2022)

1. David Graeber and David Wengrow - The Dawn of Everything
2. Peter Linebaugh and Marcus Rediker - The Many Headed Hydra 
3. Cedric Robinson - Black Marxism: The Making of the Black Radical Tradition
4. Donna Tartt - The Little Friend

Slow start! I've read a lot this year but not finished many books, lots of articles, essays and dipping into mental health and self help books, plus way too much Twitter time.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 22, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer

16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day


----------



## Signal 11 (Apr 22, 2022)

4/10 - Sons of Night - Antoine Gimenez's Memories of the War in Spain


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 23, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are

Emily Nagoski really likes metaphors. The brain is like a garden, except when it's like a car, and also like a flock of birds, etc etc. Did find her writing style a bit grating in places (answering her own rhetorical questions with "Spoiler: yes!", referring to feelings as Feels, and so on), but then as a deeply ambivalent person I suppose I struggle a bit with positivity in general. Some of the content was pretty interesting, though. Read it largely off the back of it being cited in Katherine Angel's Tomorrow Sex Will Be Good Again. Next up, starting Barney Farmer - Park by the River.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 25, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead

*19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 26, 2022)

7/29 BM Blob - Like a summer with a thousand Julys… and other seasons. 

Reread this classic look at the 1981 riots. The writing has aged well but maybe not all the cultural references. Critical and hopeful. 

8/29 Jake Arnott - He Kills Coppers

Everyone slagged this off, but I found a copy for £2, so…

It’s entertaining enough - 1960s bent coppers, tabloid hacks, crims in London. The bare minimum amount of research to make it almost credible. Wafer thin character development. Ends up in a riot of laughable Class War squatters, New Age travellers etc in the 80s. 

I can see why people hate it, but it’s a page turner if you don’t treat it as historical literature.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 26, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are

16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River.

Probably not wildly surprising for people who know Farmer's work. I don't say "elegaic" much, but I think it's probably a fair word for Farmer's books. Think this is maybe the first proper Lockdown Book I've read, it's interesting how far off 2020 seems now. Perhaps a little more wistful and less bitter than some of his other work. If you've ever wanted to learn more about parks in Preston, then this is the sort-of-novel for you. Would be better if he gave up on making it rhyme, though.
Next up, starting Nina Power - What Do Men Want? Not a book I am expecting to fully agree with. Am slightly tickled that the person who designed the spine decided to go with title first, author second there.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.

*10. "The Undiscovered Deaths if Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson. Really enjoyed the writing in this, especially the characterisation. An interesting, kind of thriller. *


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 29, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour
3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4.
4. Kerry Hadley-Pryce - The Black Country. 2/3 of this book is fantastic: creepy, unreliable, funny, compelling. Then it takes a nosedive at the end with a rubbish unlikely plot twist and pointlessly grim turn of events.


----------



## Signal 11 (Apr 30, 2022)

5/10 - First Light: Switching on Stars at the Dawn of Time - Emma Chapman


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 30, 2022)

12/12 The fake Up -Justin Myers

A gentle romcom. I think the next one will be a bit more substantial.

The main think is I’ve now read the number of books I thought I would. During the pandemic my mind was all over the place and I was struggling to concentrate. I seem to be recovering.

11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban
10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 1, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day

17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)


----------



## hitmouse (May 2, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River.

17 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?

I tried my best to approach this one in a spirit of reparative rather than paranoid reading (still never actually read Sedgwick though, in a paranoid way or otherwise). Dunno how successful I was though. It definitely stuck in my craw quite a bit that Power's discussions of incels, pick-up artists and the manosphere were framed through sympathetic documentaries and their own words, but any discussion of trans people was framed through Kathleen Stock and and Quillette articles about JK Rowling. Power takes a pretty upbeat and positive view overall, which is charming and refreshing in some places, and grating, or feels like you're reading a book by a small child, in others. Writing a book about relationships between men and women that treats misogyny as being basically not a big deal (as the index puts it: "misogyny, 4, 150; as unusual and extreme position, 6, 115-16") is perhaps an interesting thought experiment but I'm not sure how much it tells us about the actual state of things, I think that men as a group are perhaps less nice and more complex and interesting than Power makes them sound. She comes fairly close to suggesting that men don't really have any problems that can't be solved by Jordan Peterson telling them to tidy their rooms.

Next up starting Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy. A re-read, or at least mostly a re-read, I thought I'd read the whole thing ages ago but on picking it up found I'd left a bookmark on page 154, so maybe I've never finished it, dunno. I suppose this collection of stories may well also have some things to say about men and their relationships with women, hopefully it'll be a bit more interesting than just "they need to read more Jordan Peterson"?


----------



## Me76 (May 2, 2022)

1/40 Just Like You, Nick Hornby - dl
2/40 A Place Called Winter, Patrick Gale
3/40 Blood Men, Paul Cleave,
4/40 The Middlesteins, Jami Attenberg- dl
5/40 the Midnight Library, Matt Haig
6/40 Born Lippy, Jo Brand
7/40 All the Light We Cannot See, Anthony Doerr- dl
8/40 The Secretary, Zoe Lea
9/40 The Flatshare, Beth O'Leary
10/40 Americanah, Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
11/40 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
12/40 Gwendy's Magic Feather, Richard Chizmar
13/40 Gwendy's Final Task, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
14/40, Find the Girl, Nic Roberts
15/40, Queenie, Candice Carty Williams
16/40 The Madness of Grief, Panayotis, Cacoyannis
17/40 The Advocate's Labyrinth, Tessa Burell
18/40 Solomon Vs Lord, Paul Levine
19/40 Tuesday's Child, Anya Mora
20/40 Sleep Donation, Karen Russell
21/40 All Grown Up, Jami Attenberg
22/40 More Than This, Patrick Ness
23/40 The Deep Blue Alibi, Paul Levine
24/40 The Man by the Sea, Jack Benton

25/40 Should We Stay or Should We Go, Lionel Shriver
Very glad I got this on a special offer.  It's a relatively enjoyable look at the various ways the future could be, but Shriver is a bit try hard in a lot of places.


----------



## shifting gears (May 3, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners
11/26 - William McIlvanney - The Papers of Tony Veitch

12/26 - Wendy Erskine - Dance Move


----------



## nogojones (May 3, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> perhaps an interesting thought experiment but I'm not sure how much it tells us about the actual state of things


This is generally my view of Nina Power.


----------



## nogojones (May 3, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital 
11/45  Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend

*13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire*

Enjoyable sci-fi. Good enough to want me to read the rest of the series.


----------



## hitmouse (May 3, 2022)

nogojones said:


> This is generally my view of Nina Power.


To be fair, Old Nina Power was great. But yes, I suppose this particular week has not been kind to the claim she makes that "if anything, we have dismantled patriarchy in a rather extreme way."


----------



## nogojones (May 3, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> To be fair, Old Nina Power was great. But yes, I suppose this particular week has not been kind to the claim she makes that "if anything, we have dismantled patriarchy in a rather extreme way."


I suppose being old, I remember her more for her CPGB days.


----------



## hitmouse (May 3, 2022)

nogojones said:


> I suppose being old, I remember her more for her CPGB days.


That's a bit of lefty trivia I've never encountered before.


----------



## nogojones (May 3, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital 
11/45  Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire

*14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem *

After hearing so much praise from hitmouse I just had to. Fair play, her tongue is pure withering.


----------



## nogojones (May 3, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> That's a bit of lefty trivia I've never encountered before.


I just realised I'm clearly much older that I think and I'm getting her totally confused with Nina Temple


----------



## hitmouse (May 3, 2022)

nogojones said:


> I just realised I'm clearly much older that I think and I'm getting her totally confused with Nina Temple


Yes, after doing a quick bit of googling I did wonder if that was what was going on.


----------



## inva (May 4, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
*10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino*
Proto-incel misogynist violence derails the lives of a group of young women. Parts of this were very good, although I did think the split perspective narrative in such a short novel left some of the key characters too lightly sketched.


----------



## marty21 (May 5, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child


----------



## imposs1904 (May 5, 2022)

marty21 said:


> 1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
> 2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
> 3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
> 4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
> ...



I always admire a reader that goes on a binge of an author.


----------



## Winot (May 7, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)

*5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams*

Musings on photography. Nice photos but the writing style was a bit lofty for my taste.


----------



## shifting gears (May 7, 2022)

imposs1904 said:


> I always admire a reader that goes on a binge of an author.



I used to do this a lot, but now really try and avoid doing it, as I find all their work then kinda blends into one. I at least try and read one book by another author in between reads of the same author these days…


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 8, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)

18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds

His best one yet. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 8, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)

18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds

His best one yet. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## hitmouse (May 8, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?

18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)

As mentioned above, this is perhaps a more interesting book about men and what they want than Power's. There's a wonderful selection of covers for it:


Spoiler: horny book design




(this is the edition I have btw)













Can only imagine what readers made of it if they judged the book by its cover and then found that one of the stories is about a man sitting in a fascist prison cell waiting to be executed in the morning. Title story is about a woman deciding whether to leave her husband, also one about a woman married to a man with what we would probably now describe as advanced schizophrenia, a very contemporary-feeling story about a man with ambitions to be a mass shooter, and the longest and perhaps the standout is about the childhood and adolescence of a boy who grows up to become a fascist. All very hot'n'sexy stuff, obv. Definitely worth a read, anyway.

Next up, starting Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937 in Barcelona. Hard to beat that for a more precisely-focused history book. An interesting time for me to read this one, it's a useful reminder that no matter how much we all might like to think that we'd be Jaime Balius, if put to the test perhaps we'd all end up as Diego Santillan or Jacinto Toryho and have historians calling us useless twats when we're dead. Guillamón ends the introduction by giving his home address in case readers have any criticisms, I'm not sure if that's so we can write him letters or for the benefit of any readers who might want to go round his house and shout through the letterbox?


----------



## BoatieBird (May 9, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather

*20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch*


----------



## smmudge (May 11, 2022)

1/9 Pain & Prejudice, Gabrielle Jackson
2/9 A brief history of humankind, Harari
3/9 Pride & Prejudice
4/9 Destiny disrupted - a history of the world through Islamic eyes, Tamsin Ansary
5/9 Robinson Crusoe

6/9 Putin's People, Catherine Belton. Nothing I didn't already "know" but now in a lot more detail. 2021 so feels like Belton thought at this point that the annexation of Crimea is the worst thing Putin will ever do.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 11, 2022)

1/24 - Hope Not Fear - Hassan Akkad
2/24 - Revenge - Yoko Ogawa
3/24 - Men Who Hate Women - Laura Bates
4/24 - The Mad Women's Ball - Victoria Mas
*5/24 - Open Water - Caleb Azumah Nelson*

I think I've overestimated the time I'd have to read


----------



## BoatieBird (May 13, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch

*21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa*


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child


----------



## surreybrowncap (May 13, 2022)

marty21 said:


> 1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
> 2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
> 3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
> 4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
> ...


Not a fan of Lee Child then?


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Not a fan of Lee Child then?


Started reading him after the TV series , they are formulaic, ridiculous but somehow more-ish


----------



## StanleyBlack (May 13, 2022)

1/20? Dreiser, Theodore (1900); Pizer, Donald, Editor. Sister Carrie: an authoritative text backgrounds and sources criticism. Second edition c1991. New York:  WW Norton & Company (0393960420) Finished January 2022.
2/20? Dalrymple, Theodore. Life at the bottom: the worldview that makes the underclass. Chicago: Ivan R. Dee, c2001 (1566635055) Finished February 2022.

Been a bit slow in updating my list... .

*3/20? Gissing, George (1886); Coustillas, Pierre, Editor. Demos, a story of English socialism. Hardback of 1897 reprinted edition published in 1972 as No. 10 in the series, Society and the Victorians. Hassocks, nr. Brighton: The Harvester Press Limited. (0901759201) Finished March 2022*

I really like George Gissing. Everyone's heard of New Grub Street but no one ever talks about his other books. In this one a socialist (think Owenite) falsely inherits some money and starts to build a 'new town'. As ever with Gissing, it ends badly for all involved.

*4/20? Serrailler, Ian (1956) The silver sword. Paperback reprint published in 1971. Harmondsworth: A Puffin Book, published by Penguin Books (140301461) Finished March 2022
5/20? Zindel, Paul (1968) The pigman. Hardback reprint published in the New Windmill Series 1973.  London: Heinemann Educational Books (0435121596) Finished April 2022*

Rescued these YA titles from the bin at work. I'd never heard of The Pigman but a colleague informed me that it was a 'big' book in schools during the 1970s.  

*6/20? Gissing, George (1893); introduced by Frank Swinnerton. The odd women. Hardback c1968 published as no. 10 of The Doughty Library. London: Anthony Blond (218515081) Finished 29 April 2022*

More Gissing. This time is proto-feminism and the 'sadness' of middle class women's lives. As ever, main character dies at the end.


----------



## surreybrowncap (May 14, 2022)

1/29 _J.M. Barrie and The Lost Boys - _*Andrew Birkin*
2/29 _Windswept & Interesting - _*Billy Connolly*
3/29 _Substance - Inside New Order - _*Peter Hook*
_4/29 The History Of England Volume 1 - _*Peter Ackroyd* **
_5/29 Ulysses - A Reader's Odyssey _- *Daniel Mulhall*
_6/29 High Noon - The Hollywood Blacklist and the Making of An American Classic _-* Glen Frankel*
_7/29 The Moon's A Balloon _-* David Niven* **
_8/29 Bring On The Empty Horses _- *David Niven* **
_9/29 Jack London - An American Life _- *Earle Labor*
_10/29 Five Came Back -A Story of Hollywood and the Second World War - _*Mark Harris*
_11/29 Sweet Thursday - _*John Steinbeck*
_12/29 Steve McQueen - The Biography - _*Marc Eliot

** *Re - read


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.

*11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh. I didn't always enjoy the writing in this but the story was interesting*


----------



## petee (May 14, 2022)

petee said:


> 2/9 Finchelstein, _A Brief History of Fascist Lies_. i judged this book by its cover and so was primed to like it, but it was pretty much unreadable, a relic from the last generation of abstraction and polysyllaby. it's not useless, but.



3/9, Maximov _Bolshevism: Promises and Reality_. a pamphlet, the beginning and end are a blaze of rhetoric, but the middle, where Maximov quotes Lenin against himself on the matter of bureaucracy,, is quite good.


----------



## yield (May 15, 2022)

yield said:


> 1/10 The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss.
> 
> 2/10. The God is Not Willing (Witness, #1) by Steven Erikson


3/10. The Song of Achilles by Madeline Miller - mythic homerotic lovestory, set during the Trojan war. Got a little bit of grit in my eye when he finds his body. "Pity the land that needs heroes."

4/10. Klara and the Sun by Kazuo Ishiguro. A dystopian science fiction story about humanity, love and loneliness. Humanism at its best. Should read more by him. Only read the Remains of the Day.


----------



## Sue (May 15, 2022)

StanleyBlack said:


> 1/20? Dreiser, Theodore (1900); Pizer, Donald, Editor. Sister Carrie: an authoritative text backgrounds and sources criticism. Second edition c1991. New York:  WW Norton & Company (0393960420) Finished January 2022.
> 2/20? Dalrymple, Theodore. Life at the bottom: the worldview that makes the underclass. Chicago: Ivan R. Dee, c2001 (1566635055) Finished February 2022.
> 
> Been a bit slow in updating my list... .
> ...


Wouldn't really say The Silver Sword is YA -- we read it in primary school. Would really like to re-read it as an adult I think.


----------



## Winot (May 15, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)
5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams

*6/29 The Right to Sex - Amia Srinivasan*

Well-written but very academic study of sex from a socialist, feminist perspective. Lots of stuff I didn’t know much about. I liked how she analysed all perspectives with a critical eye rather than sticking to one ‘side’.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 16, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa

*22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task*


----------



## May Kasahara (May 16, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour
3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4.
4. Kerry Hadley-Pryce - The Black Country

5. S. A. Cosby - Blacktop Wasteland. Superlative Southern crime, a great mix of gritty action and contemplative characters. Highly recommend.


----------



## shifting gears (May 17, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners
11/26 - William McIlvanney - The Papers of Tony Veitch
12/26 - Wendy Erskine - Dance Move

13/26 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone

Highly enjoyable, dreamlike imagining of John Lennon, lost in inner turmoil, trying to navigate his way to his private island off the coast of Ireland while dodging the ever-present paparazzi hordes. Recommended (though I say this about all Barry’s work!)


----------



## Chilli.s (May 17, 2022)

21 Jerusalem             Alan Moore
22 Under Solomon Skies      Berni Sorga-Millwood
23 Robicheaux             James Lee Burke
24 Sailing to the Edge of Time       John Kretschmer
25 The Golem and the Djinni        Helene Wecker
26 The New Iberia Blues         James Lee Burke
27 The Backward Ark         Carl Gedye
28 This Precious Isle        Kim C. Sturgess
29 Trespass                Rose Tremain


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 18, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds

19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2022)

Sue said:


> Wouldn't really say The Silver Sword is YA -- we read it in primary school. Would really like to re-read it as an adult I think.


One of my favourite books as a kid - read it multiple times, read it again a few years ago and it still holds up well.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 18, 2022)

marty21 said:


> One of my favourite books as a kid - read it multiple times, read it again a few years ago and it still holds up well.


Hmm... think I read that at school too, about german invasion of poland and refugee children?


----------



## marty21 (May 18, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Hmm... think I read that at school too, about german invasion of poland and refugee children?


The Silver Sword is owned by a jewish family and a boy (I think he is Polish) sets out to return it to the family.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 18, 2022)

marty21 said:


> The Silver Sword is owned by a jewish family and a boy (I think he is Polish) sets out to return it to the family.


That sounds vaguely familiar, I think I read it many years ago.  I might put it on my reading list.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 18, 2022)

marty21 said:


> The Silver Sword is owned by a jewish family and a boy (I think he is Polish) sets out to return
> it to the family.


I may have to re read that too!


----------



## BoatieBird (May 18, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task

*23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh* 

12. "The Seance" - John Harwood. Absolutely loved this, compelling story writing, great characters and pleasingly scary at times.*


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child 


Might take a break from Jack Reacher 🤣


----------



## inva (May 19, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
*11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi*
One I'd intended to read after the EU referendum and then put off, finally got round to it. Reading it through that lens (the book was published in 2001) there's things I'd have liked it to have discussed more and obviously it's not up to date but it's an excellent book and covers a huge amount of ground.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 20, 2022)

13/12 Under Western Eyes - Joseph Conrad

Very good. Apparently Conrad's response to Crime and Punishment (he hated Dostoyevsky). 

Russia has never changed, I guess.
“In Russia, the land of spectral ideas and disembodied aspirations, many brave minds have turned away at last from the vain and endless conflict to the one great historical fact of the land. They turned to autocracy for the peace of their patriotic conscience as a weary unbeliever, touched by grace, turns to the faith of his fathers for the blessing of spiritual rest."

12/12 The fake Up -Justin Myers
11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban
10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## imposs1904 (May 22, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie

*7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks*


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 22, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie

20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning


----------



## Signal 11 (May 22, 2022)

6/10 - Revenge - S. L. Lim


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh 
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood

*13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena. Quite a compelling story but strangely written, the characters names are used to much, and a rather unsatisfying ending*


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child 
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan


----------



## davesgcr (May 23, 2022)

marty21 said:


> One of my favourite books as a kid - read it multiple times, read it again a few years ago and it still holds up well.



Along with "Emil and the Detectives" - the author having a museum in Dresden , which is a must visit next time there.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 23, 2022)

*14/12 Nothing but the Truth - The Secret Barrister*

I really recommend that people read one of his books to get some understanding of the state of the criminal justice system.


13/12 Under Western Eyes - Joseph Conrad
12/12 The fake Up -Justin Myers
11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban
10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 24, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning

21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War


----------



## shifting gears (May 25, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners
11/26 - William McIlvanney - The Papers of Tony Veitch
12/26 - Wendy Erskine - Dance Move
13/26 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone

14/26 - DBC Pierre - Breakfast with the Borgias


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 25, 2022)

8/29 Mary Davis - Sylvia Pankhurst: A Life in Radical Politics

A useful short biography that traces the development of her ideas from women’s liberation to communism and anti-fascism.


----------



## nogojones (May 25, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital 
11/45  Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem 

*15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North*

Beautifully written, but uncomfortable reading.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2022)

Adding that to my list.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 26, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery

*24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven*


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child 
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 27, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War

22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter


----------



## inva (May 27, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
*12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna* *Platzová*
Muddled and kind of dreary novel about someone researching anarchists. Don't really know why I read the whole thing.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 29, 2022)

15/12 Paul Takes the Form of a Mortal Girl - Andrea Lawlor
I enjoyed it, a boy can transform to being a girl at will. 

14/12 Nothing but the Truth - The Secret Barrister
13/12 Under Western Eyes - Joseph Conrad
12/12 The fake Up -Justin Myers
11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban
10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## nogojones (May 29, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45  Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North

*16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace *

2nd part of the Teixcalaan series, and possibly better than the 1st.

*17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States*

Depressingly awful round up of ID politics for academic christians (because threre is no other religion in the US and no one apart from academics would understand what liberation was about). Each chapter written be a different professor of theology and some better than others, but still, just a rabbit-hole of ID pol. Like Camilo Torres was never born.


----------



## Signal 11 (May 31, 2022)

7/10 - Simple Chess - Michael Stean


----------



## krtek a houby (May 31, 2022)

1/19 Dead Man's Time - Peter James

2/19 2Stoned - Andrew Loog Oldham

3/19 Small Island - Andrea Levy

4/19 The Magic Labyrinth - Philip Jose Farmer

5/19 The Witch Elm - Tana French

6/19 Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks

7/19 The Player of Games - Iain M Banks

8/19 I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou

9/19 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon

10/19 The Black Echo - Michael Connelly

11/19 Who Do You Serve, Who Do You Protect? Police violence and resistance in the United States - various authors


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 31, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter

23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 1, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven

*25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 1, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 2, 2022)

9/29 Stewart Home - The 9 Lives of Ray “The Cat” Jones

Really interesting fictionalised “autobiography” of a class conscious boxer and cat burglar and his exploits robbing the rich and famous in the 1950s through to the 70s. Lots of research has gone into this, possibly because the protagonist turns out to have been a relative of the author. Much of the book is set in Hackney too.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 2, 2022)

16/12 The White Album - Joan Didion

She write beautifully. I watched "Joan Didion -  The centre will not hold", a Netflix documentary last night.

15/12 Paul Takes the Form of a Mortal Girl - Andrea Lawlor
14/12 Nothing but the Truth - The Secret Barrister
13/12 Under Western Eyes - Joseph Conrad
12/12 The fake Up -Justin Myers
11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban
10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 3, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 9/29 Stewart Home - The 9 Lives of Ray “The Cat” Jones
> 
> Really interesting fictionalised “autobiography” of a class conscious boxer and cat burglar and his exploits robbing the rich and famous in the 1950s through to the 70s. Lots of research has gone into this, possibly because the protagonist turns out to have been a relative of the author. Much of the book is set in Hackney too.


In fact here is a review - Book review: The 9 Lives of Ray “The Cat” Jones by Stewart Home


----------



## nogojones (Jun 3, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45  Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace 
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States

*18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell*
Possibly the greatest novel of the 21st century. May be a little lacking in plot, but with prose like this you don't need plot...
_
"looking up at the framed picture of Liz Kendle that hung over his bed.... She was a magnificent spectacle of patriotic British womanhood. Legs wide apart as she stood on the front of a chieftain tank"_


----------



## Winot (Jun 4, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)
5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams
6/29 The Right to Sex - Amia Srinivasan
*
7/29 Boyle: Between God and Science - Michael Hunter*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 4, 2022)

nogojones said:


> *18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell*
> Possibly the greatest novel of the 21st century. May be a little lacking in plot, but with prose like this you don't need plot...
> 
> _"looking up at the framed picture of Liz Kendle that hung over his bed.... She was a magnificent spectacle of patriotic British womanhood. Legs wide apart as she stood on the front of a chieftain tank"_


That book is completely deranged. I loved it too


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 4, 2022)

1/9 - Phantom by Jo Nesbo
*2/9 - Shuggie Bain by Douglas Stuart*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 5, 2022)

10/29 Hari Kunzru - My Revolutions

A respectable quiet man's life falls apart before he celebrates his fiftieth birthday around the year 2000. His former life as an urban guerilla in London in the early 70s is catching up with him. This is really well done with the various phases of life intertwined with a large dollop of paranoia. On the surface this is very loosely based on the Angry Brigade but owes as much to the Red Army Faction I'd say. Good shit.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 5, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)

19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937

Could really use a bit more editing, tended to be a bit repetitive. Still, if you want to learn a lot more detail about the bloody events of May 1937, this is definitely the book you want.

20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest

Don't know enough about multiple personality/dissociative identity disorder to say how accurate it is, but Shirley Jackson is always a good read.

21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room

Giovanni's Room is a nice book to read when you're on holiday because it's about the adventures a man has while he's on his holidays. 

22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love

Fuck me, Carver's a bleak 'un. Not every single story is about alcoholism, infidelity and divorce, there's a few in there about murder and kids getting hit by cars to mix things up. Reading most of Giovanni's Room and about half of What We Talk About... during a single very long coach trip is certainly an experience, but I don't know if it's one I would recommend.

Currently on
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)

HP Lovecraft was a silly man, but when he was good he was good. Plus various zines, some poetry, some political, some I don't know what you'd call them.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 7, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners
11/26 - William McIlvanney - The Papers of Tony Veitch
12/26 - Wendy Erskine - Dance Move
13/26 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
14/26 - DBC Pierre - Breakfast with the Borgias

15/26 - William McIlvanney - Strange Loyalties


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 7, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day

*26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 8, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 8, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons

*27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 8, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks

*8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 8, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood
13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena

*14. "American Dirt" -Jeanine Cummins. Compelling and very readable but I gather it has had quite a bit of criticism*


----------



## Winot (Jun 13, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)
5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams
6/29 The Right to Sex - Amia Srinivasan
7/29 Boyle: Between God and Science - Michael Hunter

*8/29 Autumn - Ali Smith*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 13, 2022)

1/39 - Mark Andrews: Paint My Name in Black and Gold
2/39 - Allan Glenn: Stuart Adamson: Through a Big Country
3/39 - Len McCluskey: Why You Should be a Trade Unionist
4/39 - Dick Hebidge: Subculture: The meaning of style
5/39 - Walter Benjamin: Illuminations
6/39 - Jeremy Seabrook: What Went Wrong
7/39 - Raymond Williams: People of the Black Mountains
8/39 - Michael Lind - The New Class War: Saving Democracy from the Managerial Elite
9/39 - McKenzie Wark - Capital is Dead: Is this something worse?
10/39 - Raymond Williams - Second Generation
11/39 - Joel Kotkin: The Coming of Neo-Feudalism: A Warning to the Global Middle Class

Really enjoying finishing off Williams trilogy of novels. Although it must be said that Second Generation isn't as immersive, focused on the processes of change affecting working class community or as moving as Border Country. 

Kotkin's book is excellent on tracing the development of the rise and primacy of the Professional Middle Class and the growth and centrality of Big Tech. He shows how wealth concentration is inevitable when the productivity of capital increases faster than economic growth and how from 1945–73, the richest one percent of the population received 4.9 percent of total income growth. Now they get more than half. 

His conclusions, though, - a smaller state and a return to meritocracy are less convincing. His description of the politics of big tech and the PMC - oligarchic socialism - is off and his focus is western centric (how does the model fit Chinses state capitalism? It doesn't in my view)


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 13, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love

23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)

HP Lovecraft, innit. Brilliant, silly, racist, made me think fondly of Nick Blinko. I think the most interesting thing about Lovecraft is probably the uses that other people have put his ideas to, but still, they couldn't have done it if he hadn't done it first. Now starting 
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks


----------



## marty21 (Jun 13, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 14, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns

24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 14, 2022)

30 A Little Hatred Joe Abercrombie
31 Francis Bacon: Revelations Stevens+Swan
32 To Have and Have Not  Ernest Hemingway
33 Rarotonga    Christian Williams
34 Ancestors    Alice Roberts
35 Berlin Game  Len Deighton
36 What Fresh Lunacy Is This? Robert Sellers
37 Engleby      Sebastian Faulks
38 The Tin Roof Blowdown James Lee Burke


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 14, 2022)

17/12 Under the Net - Iris Murdoch.

I feel like I've done with Iris for a few years, the protagonist had a similar voice to The Sea, The Sea.

16/12 The White Album - Joan Didion
15/12 Paul Takes the Form of a Mortal Girl - Andrea Lawlor
14/12 Nothing but the Truth - The Secret Barrister
13/12 Under Western Eyes - Joseph Conrad
12/12 The fake Up -Justin Myers
11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban
10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 14, 2022)

marty21 said:


> 10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
> 11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
> 12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
> 13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
> ...


if anyone ever asks me who is the most prolific writer you've never heard of, I suspect I would answer Lee Child. I may have to put one on my list


----------



## marty21 (Jun 15, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child


----------



## Signal 11 (Jun 16, 2022)

8/10 - The Disordered Cosmos: A Journey into Dark Matter, Spacetime, & Dreams Deferred - Chanda Prescod-Weinstein


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 16, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns

25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 17, 2022)

1/19 Dead Man's Time - Peter James

2/19 2Stoned - Andrew Loog Oldham

3/19 Small Island - Andrea Levy

4/19 The Magic Labyrinth - Philip Jose Farmer

5/19 The Witch Elm - Tana French

6/19 Consider Phlebas - Iain M Banks

7/19 The Player of Games - Iain M Banks

8/19 I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou

9/19 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon

10/19 The Black Echo - Michael Connelly

11/19 Who Do You Serve, Who Do You Protect? Police violence and resistance in the United States - various authors



*12/19 5 Ho Chi Minh Trails - Dang Phong.* Often fascinating (if a wee bit dry and academic - lots and lots names and numbers) read about the conflict and great victory from a North Vietnamese perspective.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 18, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield

*9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 18, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood
13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena
14. "American Dirt" -Jeanine Cummins

*15. "Their Little Secret" - Mark Billingham. Solid, readable thriller*


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 19, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> if anyone ever asks me who is the most prolific writer you've never heard of, I suspect I would answer Lee Child. I may have to put one on my list


There's a little part of my brain that always reads him as Leee Black Childers as well.

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)

24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks

Decent pageturner, some of the characters were a bit ludicrously cliche but fun enough overall. Next up, starting
Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 19, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> 2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
> 6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
> 7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
> 12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
> ...


The re-reads…are they intentional…or like mine, where you get half way through and think it’s familiar? 😜


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 19, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> The re-reads…are they intentional…or like mine, where you get half way through and think it’s familiar? 😜


Oh yeah, they've been intentional. Although I'm still not totally clear on whether the Sartre was a total re-read or a 75% re-read, 25% new read, I thought I'd already read the whole thing but found a bookmark stuck in it that was definitely not at the end so who knows?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 20, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew

*28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child 
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones


----------



## nogojones (Jun 21, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45  Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace 
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell

*19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre*

Investigative journalism about the botched execution of a bunch of innocent civilians during the Argentinian dictatorship. I don't know that much about this period of Argentinian history beyond the crimes against humanity commited by Andrew Lloyd- Webber, so it filled a few gaps.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 22, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes

*30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers*


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 22, 2022)

1/9 - Phantom by Jo Nesbo
2/9 - Shuggie Bain by Douglas Stuart
*3/9 - Cold Killing by Luke Delaney*


----------



## inva (Jun 23, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna Platzová
*13/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx (reread)*
I read this back in 2016 and then never started part 2, hopefully this time round I'll have more success. I always enjoy how much Marx hated Jean-Baptiste Say.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 23, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta

*10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (Reread)*

First read this book over 35 years ago. Still one of the funniest (and saddest) books I've ever read.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 23, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45  Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre

*20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album*

I can only think of one friend who I believe is more cynical than me, but I think I'm going to have to take a break from Joan as she's in a whole other league.

*21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660 *

Reasonable look at the English revolution and the role of the "middling sorts"


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 24, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)

*11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 24, 2022)

1/24 - Hope Not Fear - Hassan Akkad
2/24 - Revenge - Yoko Ogawa
3/24 - Men Who Hate Women - Laura Bates
4/24 - The Mad Women's Ball - Victoria Mas
5/24 - Open Water - Caleb Azumah Nelson
*6/24 - The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes*


----------



## nogojones (Jun 25, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45  Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660 

*22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men*

Life in the steel mill seems pretty much the same everywhere. Lots of boredom and small acts of resistance and bloody mindedness.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 26, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen 

*12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland*

(From 1977. Playwrights include Barry Hines and Jeremy Seabrook. Another wee gem from the wonders of Archive.org )


----------



## yield (Jun 26, 2022)

yield said:


> 1/10 The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss.
> 2/10. The God is Not Willing (Witness, #1) by Steven Erikson
> 3/10. The Song of Achilles by Madeline Miller
> 4/10. Klara and the Sun by Kazuo Ishiguro.


5/10. Strumpet City by James Plunkett. Historical novel set around the time of the 1913 Dublin lock-out. Rightly compared to Joyce, Dickens and Tolstoy. My mate John gave me this a decade ago, one of the best I've ever read.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 26, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 27, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers

*31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places*


----------



## petee (Jun 27, 2022)

petee said:


> 3/9, Maximov _Bolshevism: Promises and Reality_. a pamphlet, the beginning and end are a blaze of rhetoric, but the middle, where Maximov quotes Lenin against himself on the matter of bureaucracy,, is quite good.



4/9 Berkman, _The Bolshevik Myth_. starts slow, then becomes for the most part riveting. there's some hackneyed language and no little bit of ethnic stereotyping. but his detailed descriptions of checkist abuse of everybody and the appalling treatment (by all sides) of jews in particular presents a train wreck. the innumerable details of life in different places are fascinating. the language used about the petrograd strikers (e2a by bolshevik functionaries, not by berkman) is exactly that used by rightwingers today, and the tactics and propaganda against them is the stuff of capitalist dreams. the last two chapters are a thorough condemnation.

i liked this sentence: "The Tchekist cursed and swore in a manner that surpassed anything I had ever before heard in Russia, the variegated complexity of his oaths defying even approximate rendering into English."


----------



## ska invita (Jun 27, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> There's a little part of my brain that always reads him as Leee Black Childers as well.
> 
> 1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
> 2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
> ...


What did you make of the Nina Power book?


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 27, 2022)

nogojones said:


> *22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men*
> 
> Life in the steel mill seems pretty much the same everywhere. Lots of boredom and small acts of resistance and bloody mindedness.


Glad you managed to find a copy in the end!


ska invita said:


> What did you make of the Nina Power book?


Not a fan, really. Tried writing a wee mini-review of it upthread here:


> I tried my best to approach this one in a spirit of reparative rather than paranoid reading (still never actually read Sedgwick though, in a paranoid way or otherwise). Dunno how successful I was though. It definitely stuck in my craw quite a bit that Power's discussions of incels, pick-up artists and the manosphere were framed through sympathetic documentaries and their own words, but any discussion of trans people was framed through Kathleen Stock and and Quillette articles about JK Rowling. Power takes a pretty upbeat and positive view overall, which is charming and refreshing in some places, and grating, or feels like you're reading a book by a small child, in others. Writing a book about relationships between men and women that treats misogyny as being basically not a big deal (as the index puts it: "misogyny, 4, 150; as unusual and extreme position, 6, 115-16") is perhaps an interesting thought experiment but I'm not sure how much it tells us about the actual state of things, I think that men as a group are perhaps less nice and more complex and interesting than Power makes them sound. She comes fairly close to suggesting that men don't really have any problems that can't be solved by Jordan Peterson telling them to tidy their rooms.


 I feel like there was perhaps quite a bit of ambiguous stuff in it that could be read in a more generous or less generous way, and I tried to approach it in a positive spirit, but it's a bit hard trying to get her the benefit of the doubt nowadays. It's probably not a book that would read very well in light of recent news from the US, but then again it's probably hard to find a week when you wouldn't get a news story of some kind reminding you that misogyny still exists.


----------



## RedRedRose (Jun 27, 2022)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 1. David Graeber and David Wengrow - The Dawn of Everything


Any good?


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 27, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks

25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For

Interesting book, I can't honestly say I loved it, perhaps a bit too clever for me in parts, but it definitely gives you a sense of glimpsing a unique mind at work. Includes some short stories that first appeared, at least in part, as (post-?)punk songs. There's a bit of very deliberate nodding to influences - one story has a ship called the Miranda July, another opens with the protagonist mentioning Leonora Carrington - which some people might find grating but I didn't mind. Now starting on:

Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us

Mostly writings about pop culture, mostly music, but the sort of writing that's equally about life, death, being Black in the age of Trump and Black Lives Matter. A lot of the music covered is stuff that I either have no strong feelings about (Chance the Rapper, Carly Rae Jepsen), or find incredibly dull and annoying (Fall Out Boy, My Chemical Romance, Bruce Springsteen), but the writing's good enough that it doesn't matter. Recommended if you don't mind a bit of sincerity.


----------



## shifting gears (Jun 28, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners
11/26 - William McIlvanney - The Papers of Tony Veitch
12/26 - Wendy Erskine - Dance Move
13/26 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
14/26 - DBC Pierre - Breakfast with the Borgias
15/26 - William McIlvanney - Strange Loyalties

16/26 - Edna O’Brien - The Little Red Chairs


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 28, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places

*32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden*


----------



## petee (Jun 28, 2022)

petee said:


> 4/9 Berkman, _The Bolshevik Myth_. starts slow, then becomes for the most part riveting. there's some hackneyed language and no little bit of ethnic stereotyping. but his detailed descriptions of checkist abuse of everybody and the appalling treatment (by all sides) of jews in particular presents a train wreck. the innumerable details of life in different places are fascinating. the language used about the petrograd strikers (e2a by bolshevik functionaries, not by berkman) is exactly that used by rightwingers today, and the tactics and propaganda against them is the stuff of capitalist dreams. the last two chapters are a thorough condemnation.
> 
> i liked this sentence: "The Tchekist cursed and swore in a manner that surpassed anything I had ever before heard in Russia, the variegated complexity of his oaths defying even approximate rendering into English."



5/9 Berkman, _The Kronstadt Rebellion_. an elaboration of the next-to-last chapter in _The Bolshevik Myth_. he was an eyewitness and participant in the events there, and while my politics are broadly his and so i'm coming into it sympathetic, it's still shocking to read. the ethnic stereotyping is present here also, but i think i shortchanged his prose style above, he was an outstanding writer.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 29, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood
13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena
14. "American Dirt" -Jeanine Cummins
15. "Their Little Secret" - Mark Billingham

*16. "The Murder List" - Jackie Kabler. Solid if a little far fetched thriller*


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 1, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden

*33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!*


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2022)

1. Mr. Tickle
2. Mr. Greedy
3. Mr. Happy
4. Mr. Nosey
5. Mr. Sneeze
6. Mr. Bump
7. Mr. Snow
8. Mr. Messy
9. Mr. Topsy-Turvy
10. Mr. Silly
11. Mr. Snooty
12. Mr. Small
13. Mr. Daydream
14. Mr. Forgetful
15. Mr. Jelly
16. Mr. Noisy
17. The Hard Way - Lee Child
18. Mr. Funny
19. Mr. Mean
20. Mr. Chatterbox
21. Mr. Fussy
22. Mr. Bounce
23. Mr. Muddle
24. Mr. Dizzy
25. Mr. Impossible
26. Mr. Strong
27. Mr. Grumpy
28. Mr. Clumsy
29. Mr. Quiet
30. Mr. Rush
31. Mr. Tall
32. Mr. Worry
33. Mr. Nonsense
34. Mr. Wrong
35. Mr. Skinny
36. Mr. Mischief
37. Mr. Clever
38. Mr. Busy
39. Mr. Slow
40. Mr. Brave
41. The Khruschevites – Enver Hoxha
42. Mr. Perfect
43. Mr. Cheerful
44. Mr. Cool
45. Mr. Rude
46. Mr. Good
47. Mr. Nobody
48. Mr. Marvelous
49. Mr. Adventure

*50. Mr. Calm - great read this one, inspiring and relaxing*


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 1, 2022)

18/12 You Made a Fool of Death with you Beauty - Akwaeke Emezi

very good

17/12 Under the Net - Iris Murdoch.
16/12 The White Album - Joan Didion
15/12 Paul Takes the Form of a Mortal Girl - Andrea Lawlor
14/12 Nothing but the Truth - The Secret Barrister
13/12 Under Western Eyes - Joseph Conrad
12/12 The fake Up -Justin Myers
11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban
10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 2, 2022)

11/29 Matt Foot and Morag Livingstone - Charged: How the police try to suppress protest.

A detailed but readable critical look at police tactics at some key protests including Warrington, Orgreave, Battle of the Beanfield, Wapping, the poll tax riot, Welling, Hyde Park CJB, Mayday 2001, Gleneagles 2005, G20 London 2009, student fees 2010.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 2, 2022)

ska invita said:


> 1. Mr. Tickle
> 2. Mr. Greedy
> 3. Mr. Happy
> 4. Mr. Nosey
> ...


Have you now hit your target for the year?

One criticism... I'm not a bibliography purest, but including the author really helps if I want to track these books down, unless they were all by Hoxha, then sorry, my bad.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 2, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45  Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660 
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men

*23/45 Toni Morrison - Home*

I got to stop reading depressing books


----------



## petee (Jul 2, 2022)

nogojones said:


> One criticism... I'm not a bibliography purest, but including the author really helps if I want to track these books down, unless they were all by Hoxha, then sorry, my bad.



here y'go



			Enver Hoxha Internet Archive


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 3, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For

26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us

Really good, can see how it might be a bit too earnest for some people but it mostly really hit the spot for me. Passionate, intense, that sort of thing.
Now starting:
Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism


----------



## nogojones (Jul 3, 2022)

petee said:


> here y'go
> 
> 
> 
> Enver Hoxha Internet Archive


And I always thought Mr Tickle was one of his earlier works


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 3, 2022)

12/29 Tim Wells - Shine On Me

The second of the author’s skinhead werewolf novels set in Stamford Hill and North London generally in the early 1980s. A joy to read - the fun plot aided by some excellent digs at Crass fans and boneheads. Some lovely turns of phrase.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 3, 2022)

1/40 Just Like You, Nick Hornby - dl
2/40 A Place Called Winter, Patrick Gale
3/40 Blood Men, Paul Cleave,
4/40 The Middlesteins, Jami Attenberg- dl
5/40 the Midnight Library, Matt Haig
6/40 Born Lippy, Jo Brand
7/40 All the Light We Cannot See, Anthony Doerr- dl
8/40 The Secretary, Zoe Lea
9/40 The Flatshare, Beth O'Leary
10/40 Americanah, Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
11/40 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
12/40 Gwendy's Magic Feather, Richard Chizmar
13/40 Gwendy's Final Task, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
14/40, Find the Girl, Nic Roberts
15/40, Queenie, Candice Carty Williams
16/40 The Madness of Grief, Panayotis, Cacoyannis
17/40 The Advocate's Labyrinth, Tessa Burell
18/40 Solomon Vs Lord, Paul Levine
19/40 Tuesday's Child, Anya Mora
20/40 Sleep Donation, Karen Russell
21/40 All Grown Up, Jami Attenberg
22/40 More Than This, Patrick Ness
23/40 The Deep Blue Alibi, Paul Levine
24/40 The Man by the Sea, Jack Benton
25/40 Should We Stay or Should We Go, Lionel Shriver
26/40 Two Steps Forward, Graeme Simison and Anne Buist
27/40 Fanny Bower Puts Herself Out There, Julia Ariss
28/40 Cold Bath Lane, Lorna Dounaeva
29/40 Spin, KJ Farnham
30/40 The Three Body Problem, Liu Cixin
31/40 The Silent Ones, Linda Coles
32/40 The World Beneath, Rebecca Cantrell


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 4, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!

*34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)*


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 7, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us

27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism

Bucking the trend, it's a book about unionism not written by someone called Jane! Short, readable, interestingly different in focus from some of the other stuff on the subject, less concerned with organising techniques and more on big picture/vision questions like the need for a union movement that can break the law in order to take effective action. Written in a US context, but some of the discussion around a declining union movement operating in a legal environment that's set up to make effective strikes difficult or impossible might just potentially be relevant to here as well. Now starting:

Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt

Book about a town changing its name. Having read two previous Whitehead books, one about lift inspectors and one about... I dunno what you'd call them, PR journalists? Puff piece writers? Anyway, it's not entirely surprising to find that this book is also about someone with an unusual job connected to the field of marketing and advertising.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 7, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 7, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 11/29 Matt Foot and Morag Livingstone - Charged: How the police try to suppress protest.
> 
> A detailed but readable critical look at police tactics at some key protests including Warrington, Orgreave, Battle of the Beanfield, Wapping, the poll tax riot, Welling, Hyde Park CJB, Mayday 2001, Gleneagles 2005, G20 London 2009, student fees 2010.


thank you, bought


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 7, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> thank you, bought


No worries, I'd be interested to know what you make of it.


----------



## Winot (Jul 9, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)
5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams
6/29 The Right to Sex - Amia Srinivasan
7/29 Boyle: Between God and Science - Michael Hunter
8/29 Autumn - Ali Smith

*9/29 The Latecomers - Anita Brookner*


----------



## petee (Jul 9, 2022)

petee said:


> 5/9 Berkman, _The Kronstadt Rebellion_. an elaboration of the next-to-last chapter in _The Bolshevik Myth_. he was an eyewitness and participant in the events there, and while my politics are broadly his and so i'm coming into it sympathetic, it's still shocking to read. the ethnic stereotyping is present here also, but i think i shortchanged his prose style above, he was an outstanding writer.



6/9 Pestana, _Seventy Days on Russia - What I Saw_
7/9 Pestana, _The CNT and the Third International_. a spanish syndicalist who attended the same international berkman did, though the two had very different roles. these are reports. otoh they make for quite tedious reading in places, otoh they will be invaluable for the historian. his judgement of the bolsheviks is brutal, though he came away with high regard for lenin himself. the prose, when not tedious, is ... ripe (i can't help but compare him with berkman).

there is also a _Seventy Days in Russia - What I Thought_, but it hasn't been translated in to english.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 9, 2022)

For some reason my Evernote won't let me copy my whole book list but this is my last one

33/40 Confessions of the Fox, Jordy Rosenberg

Loved it.  Two stories in one about trans life and the establishment.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 10, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism

28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt

A surprisingly gripping read, considering that the plot is just "man stubs his toe a lot and helps a town decide on a new name". What I've read of Whitehead always feels like getting to explore a very unique perspective, someone who takes a real joy in worldbuilding and so on. Recommended if you want to read a novel about names? Now starting:

Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s

Finding it very fun and readable for a book dealing with ancient history. If Fozzie Bear hasn't read enough books about Hackney yet, this and her previous book on the 60s (which I've not read) seem pretty Hackney-heavy?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 10, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s
> 
> Finding it very fun and readable for a book dealing with ancient history. If Fozzie Bear hasn't read enough books about Hackney yet, this and her previous book on the 60s (which I've not read) seem pretty Hackney-heavy?


I haven’t and keep meaning to check those out 

I on a bit of a roll with early 70s Hackney feminism myself at the moment so perhaps it’s time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood
13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena
14. "American Dirt" -Jeanine Cummins
15. "Their Little Secret" - Mark Billingham
16. "The Murder List" - Jackie Kabler

*17. "Twelve Secrets" *- Robert Gold. Interesting thriller but I found it hard to envisage the scenes and locations in my mind


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 12, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)

*35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 12, 2022)

1/39 - Mark Andrews: Paint My Name in Black and Gold
2/39 - Allan Glenn: Stuart Adamson: Through a Big Country
3/39 - Len McCluskey: Why You Should be a Trade Unionist
4/39 - Dick Hebidge: Subculture: The meaning of style
5/39 - Walter Benjamin: Illuminations
6/39 - Jeremy Seabrook: What Went Wrong
7/39 - Raymond Williams: People of the Black Mountains
8/39 - Michael Lind - The New Class War: Saving Democracy from the Managerial Elite
9/39 - McKenzie Wark - Capital is Dead: Is this something worse?
10/39 - Raymond Williams - Second Generation
11/39 - Joel Kotkin: The Coming of Neo-Feudalism: A Warning to the Global Middle Class
12/39 - Paolo Gerbaudo: The Great Recoil: Politics after Populism and Pandemic 

Highly recommended. A deeply ironic read - given the Tory leadership election where hopelessly dated idiots are queuing up to promise tax cuts and a smaller state- that connivingly shows how late capitalist economies across the world are beginning to shift away from the neo-liberal experience and towards onshoring, economic protection and _increased state activity_ in the absence of private sector innovation or desire to fix post-covid socio-economic crises.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 12, 2022)

_"We're not beautiful
We're not ugly
We're angry"_

13/29 Sue Finch, Jenny Fortune, Jane Grant, Jo Robinson, Sarah Wilson (eds) - Misbehaving: Stories of Protest Against The Miss World Contest and the Beauty Industry

A book by the women who disrupted Miss World at the Royal Albert Hall in 1970. They did the book around the release of the _Misbehaviour_ film that covers the event with Keira Knightley et al. It's nicely done - the protest is told via a series of biographies of participants who then continue their stories, in some cases through the ensuing trial - but all of them have had interesting lives. The leaflet the women produced shortly afterwards "Why Miss World?" is reproduced in full and provides some useful insights and vintage cartoons by one of the contibutors. There is a good concluding piece on some current issues around the black beauty industry, data mining etc too.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 13, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie  
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland

*13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead) * 

Just watched the 1949 film adaptation starring Charles Laughton and Franchot Tone, so I thought I'd give the novel a revisit.


----------



## petee (Jul 13, 2022)

no Chaucer thread, acc. to the search function.






						Geoffrey Chaucer is named chief clerk by Richard II
					

King Richard II appoints Geoffrey Chaucer to the position of chief clerk of the king’s works in Westminster on July 12, 1389. Chaucer, the middle-class son of a




					www.history.com
				



_
In 1372, Chaucer traveled to Italy on diplomatic missions, where he may have been exposed to Dante, Petrarch, and Boccaccio._


----------



## seventh bullet (Jul 13, 2022)

1. A Sacred Space is Never Empty: A History of Soviet Atheism - Victoria Smolkin

2. The Interrogation Rooms of the Korean War: The Untold History - Monica Kim

3. Target: The World; Communist Propaganda Activities in 1955 - Evron Maurice Kirkpatrick (Ed.)

4. Red Blueprint for the Conquest of America - Joseph H. Wherry

5. Masters of Deceit: The Story of Communism in America and How to Fight It - J. Edgar Hoover

6. The Coming Defeat of Communism - James Burnham

7. A Cold War State of Mind: Brainwashing and Postwar American Society - Matthew W. Dunne

8. The Landscape of Stalinism: The Art and Ideology of Soviet Space - Evgeny Dobrenko & Eric Naiman

9. Revolutionary Acts: Amateur Theater and the Soviet State, 1917-1938 - Lynn Mally

10. Mao's Cultural Army: Drama Troupes in China's Rural Revolution - Brian James DeMare

11. Communism in India: Events, Processes and Ideologies - Bidyut Chakrabarty

12. Late Stalinism: The Aesthetics of Politics - Evgeny Dobrenko


----------



## nogojones (Jul 13, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45  Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home

*24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital*

Pretty reasonable post soviet history of Ukraine up to about 2015


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 17, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie  
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead)  

*14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)*


----------



## Winot (Jul 18, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)
5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams
6/29 The Right to Sex - Amia Srinivasan
7/29 Boyle: Between God and Science - Michael Hunter
8/29 Autumn - Ali Smith
9/29 The Latecomers - Anita Brookner

*10/29 Manhattan 45 - Jan Morris
11/29 Olives - AE Stallings*

Bit of a run of female authors/poets. Manhattan 45 is JM's reimagining of the island in 1945 (she first visited there in 1953, as a he). Fun and readable but not quite as monumental as her Hong Kong. Olives is a book of poetry by the American AE Stallings, who I heard recently give a reading. She lives in Greece and is influenced by the classical world. Her poetry is often classed as 'New Formalism' and has clever formalistic and linguistic tricks whilst also being strong on metre and conversational in tone.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 18, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone

26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit

Now read to child #2 as well.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 18, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour
3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4.
4. Kerry Hadley-Pryce - The Black Country
5. S. A. Cosby - Blacktop Wasteland 

6. Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street. A very good read indeed, of the intelligent, cunning, fully rounded thriller variety.


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 19, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners
11/26 - William McIlvanney - The Papers of Tony Veitch
12/26 - Wendy Erskine - Dance Move
13/26 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
14/26 - DBC Pierre - Breakfast with the Borgias
15/26 - William McIlvanney - Strange Loyalties
16/26 - Edna O’Brien - The Little Red Chairs

17/26 - Philip K. Dick - A Scanner Darkly


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 19, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt

29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s

I really liked this. Probably better if you already like at least some of Sheila Rowbotham's other books, but perhaps it would be good anyway? I dunno, if you think you might be open to reading a memoir about 1970s socialist feminism then you'd probably like this. A nicely optimistic ending, considering that 1979 wasn't exactly the start of a glorious historical moment.

Probably going to start Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures next. Which looks like a fun read, and an all-too-rare example of authors whose surnames rhyme with their books.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 19, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Probably going to start Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures next. Which looks like a fun read, and an all-too-rare example of authors whose surnames rhyme with their books.


I heard an interview with the author on This is Hell and it seemed like it could be fun. I don't think poppers are quite as revolutionary as he thinks though.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 19, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen 
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead)  
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead) 

*15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon*


----------



## inva (Jul 19, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna Platzová
13/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx (reread)
*14/20 The Blue Lenses and Other Stories by Daphne du Maurier*
One or two good stories and the rest ranging from ok to bad. Not sure the short story format suits Du Maurier very well.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 19, 2022)

1/9 Pain & Prejudice, Gabrielle Jackson
2/9 A brief history of humankind, Harari
3/9 Pride & Prejudice
4/9 Destiny disrupted - a history of the world through Islamic eyes, Tamsin Ansary
5/9 Robinson Crusoe
6/9 Putin's People, Catherine Belton

*7/9 Paradise Lost*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 20, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> Any good?



It's great! I know next to nothing about anthropology but enjoyed how they gleefully ripped up contemporary orthodoxies and offered an alternative, less hierarchical history of human development. 

I've read a few reviews since that have slated it for ripping up such orthodoxies and by all accounts they made a few reaches that are stray a bit too far from what's considered plausible but it's still definitely worth a read. 

Thanks to the two David's I also learnt what 'schismogenesis' means!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 20, 2022)

1. David Graeber and David Wengrow - The Dawn of Everything
2. Peter Linebaugh and Marcus Rediker - The Many Headed Hydra
3. Cedric Robinson - Black Marxism: The Making of the Black Radical Tradition
4. Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
*5. Gabor Mate - In the Realm of Hungry Ghosts 
6. Olga Tokarczuc - Books of Jacob (check me out )
7 . Azfar Shafi and Ilyas Nagdee - Race to the Bottom: Reclaiming Antiracism 
8. Olufemi Taiwo - Elite Capture: How the Elite Took Over Identity Politics 
9. Kazuo Ishiguro - Klara and the Sun 
10. David Andress - The Terror

*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 20, 2022)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 1. David Graeber and David Wengrow - The Dawn of Everything
> 2. Peter Linebaugh and Marcus Rediker - The Many Headed Hydra
> 3. Cedric Robinson - Black Marxism: The Making of the Black Radical Tradition
> 4. Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
> ...



I've basically unscrambled my password to tell a bunch of strangers that I finished the Books of Jacob.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 20, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen 
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead)   
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead) 
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon 

*16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman*


----------



## seventh bullet (Jul 20, 2022)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 1. David Graeber and David Wengrow - The Dawn of Everything
> 2. Peter Linebaugh and Marcus Rediker - The Many Headed Hydra
> 3. Cedric Robinson - Black Marxism: The Making of the Black Radical Tradition
> 4. Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
> ...



Andress is great on the French Revolution. On the same subject but a different author there's The Last Revolutionaries: The Conspiracy Trial of Gracchus Babeuf and the Equals by Laura Mason, published this year and worth checking out.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 20, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood
13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena
14. "American Dirt" -Jeanine Cummins
15. "Their Little Secret" - Mark Billingham
16. "The Murder List" - Jackie Kabler
17. "Twelve Secrets" - Robert Gold

*18. "It Ends at Midnight" - so, so thriller with sadly dislikeable characters*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 22, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit

27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 23, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour
3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4.
4. Kerry Hadley-Pryce - The Black Country
5. S. A. Cosby - Blacktop Wasteland
6. Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street

7. Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds. Recommended for any fellow octopus fans, a fascinating delve into cephalopod intelligence.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 24, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie  
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen 
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead)
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman

*17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman*


----------



## Signal 11 (Jul 24, 2022)

9/10 - Real Differences - S. L. Lim
10/10 - Return to the Source: Selected Speeches of Amilcar Cabral


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 24, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> 7. Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds. Recommended for any fellow octopus fans, a fascinating delve into cephalopod intelligence.


I was going to ask if you've read that Srinivasan article, on looking it up it turns out that it's partly a review of Other Minds. She reviews it alongside Sy Montgomery's The Soul of an Octopus, if you're desperate for more cephalopod intelligence reading?

Anyway,
1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt
29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s

30/30 Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures

It's a truth universally acknowledged that most books are boring because they don't have enough poppers in, and that's not a criticism you could reasonably make here. Nice quick fun read, I really enjoyed this one, some great lines like "A better future is like a poppered-up body's bumhole: open". One big criticism is that the author made a playlist for the book - which is great - and then either the author or the publisher made the demonic decision to only include it in the form of a QR code at the back of the book that you can scan to be taken to a Spotify playlist, because just printing words in a book is so old hat now??? Anyway, I don't think I've read many books by people from Grimsby, and I also haven't read many books where I've learnt that much detail about the author's wanking habits, so that's broadened my perspective in at least two ways. Recommended for Star Trek fans, although probably not as much as I'd recommend it to poppers fans.

Next up, starting Raymond Williams - Keywords. Which I think must be at least partially an urban-inspired read?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives

*37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 25, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World

28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 25, 2022)

14/29 Lauren Elkin - No. 91/92: notes on a Parisian commute

A small book of observations written in the notes app of an iPhone on buses in 2015. A year bookended by two tragedies in Paris and those on top of a tragedy to author faced herself. I liked it, she's a good observer. She makes the point that she only conceived of it as a book during the lockdown when commuting to work was much less of a thing for many of us. So there is an odd nostalgia attached to it now.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 27, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta 
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen  
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland 
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead) 
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon 
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman 

*18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman *


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 27, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads

*38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid*


----------



## inva (Jul 27, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna Platzová
13/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx (reread)
14/20 The Blue Lenses and Other Stories by Daphne du Maurier
*15/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 2 by Karl Marx*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 29, 2022)

*19/12 I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou*

Thanks to another thread I listened to a Desert Island Discs episode, then Maya Angelou and Micheal Parkinson popped up as suggestion...anyway, this is a great book, only 6 volumes of autobiography left to go now..

18/12 You Made a Fool of Death with you Beauty - Akwaeke Emezi
17/12 Under the Net - Iris Murdoch.
16/12 The White Album - Joan Didion
15/12 Paul Takes the Form of a Mortal Girl - Andrea Lawlor
14/12 Nothing but the Truth - The Secret Barrister
13/12 Under Western Eyes - Joseph Conrad
12/12 The fake Up - Justin Myers
11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban
10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 29, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 14/29 Lauren Elkin - No. 91/92: notes on a Parisian commute
> 
> A small book of observations written in the notes app of an iPhone on buses in 2015. A year bookended by two tragedies in Paris and those on top of a tragedy to author faced herself. I liked it, she's a good observer. She makes the point that she only conceived of it as a book during the lockdown when commuting to work was much less of a thing for many of us. So there is an odd nostalgia attached to it now.


Who else briefly read this as Fozzie having set the oddly specific target of 92 books and having almost achieved it?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 29, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Who else briefly read this as Fozzie having set the oddly specific target of 92 books and having almost achieved it?


Ah! They are Parisian bus numbers I believe. It's a small book, so I reckon I could read 92 of them in year probably. I won't though.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 30, 2022)

1. David Graeber and David Wengrow - The Dawn of Everything
2. Peter Linebaugh and Marcus Rediker - The Many Headed Hydra
3. Cedric Robinson - Black Marxism: The Making of the Black Radical Tradition
4. Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
5. Gabor Mate - In the Realm of Hungry Ghosts
6. Olga Tokarczuc - Books of Jacob (check me out )
7 . Azfar Shafi and Ilyas Nagdee - Race to the Bottom: Reclaiming Antiracism
8. Olufemi Taiwo - Elite Capture: How the Elite Took Over Identity Politics
9. Kazuo Ishiguro - Klara and the Sun
10. David Andress - The Terror
*11. Ben Miller and Huw Lemmey - Bad Gays: A Homosexual History *


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 30, 2022)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 1. David Graeber and David Wengrow - The Dawn of Everything
> 2. Peter Linebaugh and Marcus Rediker - The Many Headed Hydra
> 3. Cedric Robinson - Black Marxism: The Making of the Black Radical Tradition
> 4. Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
> ...


What do you make of it? That one's on my list.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 31, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour
3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4.
4. Kerry Hadley-Pryce - The Black Country
5. S. A. Cosby - Blacktop Wasteland
6. Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
7. Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds

8. Laini Taylor - Daughter of Smoke and Bone. Perfectly serviceable holiday fantasy romp.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 31, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> What do you make of it? That one's on my list.


looks interesting, but I might wait for the Kindle Edition to be less expensive than the paperback


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 31, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> looks interesting, but I might wait for the Kindle Edition to be less expensive than the paperback


I was going to say that they're doing a book tour if anyone's interested, but I think that's over now. Anyway, a page with videos from the book tour and links to extracts:








						Book — Bad Gays
					

Bad Gays: A Homosexual History, forthcoming June 2022 from Verso. Pre-order now!




					badgayspod.com


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 1, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta 
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen  
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland 
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead) 
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon 
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman 
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman 

*19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead)*


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 2, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid

*39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 3, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour
3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4.
4. Kerry Hadley-Pryce - The Black Country
5. S. A. Cosby - Blacktop Wasteland
6. Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
7. Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds
8. Laini Taylor - Daughter of Smoke and Bone

9. Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer. Entertaining crime romp with a deadpan tone that put me in mind of Martin Millar.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 3, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45 Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home

24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital

*25/45 Philip K. Dick - Ubik*

I'm getting a bit bored of PKD now.
*
26/45 Joan Didion - Salvador*

A snapshot of some of the darkest days in El-Salvador


----------



## marty21 (Aug 3, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child
34/75 Night School - Lee Child


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 4, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners
11/26 - William McIlvanney - The Papers of Tony Veitch
12/26 - Wendy Erskine - Dance Move
13/26 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
14/26 - DBC Pierre - Breakfast with the Borgias
15/26 - William McIlvanney - Strange Loyalties
16/26 - Edna O’Brien - The Little Red Chairs
17/26 - Philip K. Dick - A Scanner Darkly

18/26 - Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 5, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour
3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4.
4. Kerry Hadley-Pryce - The Black Country
5. S. A. Cosby - Blacktop Wasteland
6. Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
7. Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds
8. Laini Taylor - Daughter of Smoke and Bone
9. Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer

10. Andrew Michael Hurley - Starve Acre. An effectively creepy slice of folk horror, although the ending seemed a bit rushed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood
13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena
14. "American Dirt" -Jeanine Cummins
15. "Their Little Secret" - Mark Billingham
16. "The Murder List" - Jackie Kabler
17. "Twelve Secrets" - Robert Gold
18. "It Ends at Midnight" - Harriet Tyce
*
19. "Thirteen Storeys" - genuinely unsettling horror/supernatural novel. I found the episodic nature meant the story didn't flow as smoothly as I'd like but I did really enjoy it.*


----------



## StanleyBlack (Aug 5, 2022)

1/20? Dreiser, Theodore (1900); Pizer, Donald, Editor. Sister Carrie: an authoritative text backgrounds and sources criticism. Second edition c1991.  New York:  WW Norton & Company (0393960420) Finished January 2022.
2/20? Dalrymple, Theodore. Life at the bottom: the worldview that makes the underclass. Chicago: Ivan R. Dee, c2001 (1566635055) Finished February 2022.
3/20? Gissing, George (1886); Coustillas, Pierre, Editor. Demos, a story of English socialism. Hardback of 1897 reprinted edition published in 1972 as No. 10 in the series, Society and the Victorians. Hassocks, nr. Brighton: The Harvester Press Limited. (0901759201) Finished March 2022
4/20? Serrailler, Ian (1956) The silver sword. Paperback reprint published in 1971. Harmondsworth: A Puffin Book, published by Penguin Books (140301461) Finished March 2022
5/20? Zindel, Paul (1968) The pigman. Hardback reprint published in the New Windmill Series 1973.  London: Heinemann Educational Books (0435121596) Finished April 2022
6/20? Gissing, George (1893); introduced by Frank Swinnerton. The odd women. Hardback c1968 published as no. 10 of The Doughty Library. London: Anthony Blond (218515081) Finished 29 April 2022

Playing catch up again with my list. To those who questioned whether The Silver Sword is a YA book, fair enough, I've no idea really other than it is a good read!

*7/20? Mitchell, Alex (1984) Behind the crisis in British Stalinism. Paperback June 1984. London: New Park Publications (086151033X) Finished 29 May 2022*
This seems an odd book to read now. To say the world has moved on is a massive understatement. I found most of the information on the CPGB interesting and all of Mitchell's WRP hyperbole less so. I think we're better off without either of them.

*8/20? Lee, Carol Ann (2021) A passion for poison: the deadly crimes of Graham Young: poisoner, serial killer, psychopath. Paperback edition published 2022. London: Bonnier Books (9781789464344) Finished 15 July 2022*
I'm less of a true crime hound these days but will still read the odd book if I'm interested in the case (I'm mostly interested in post-war British criminals). This is a very thorough study of Young's case that explores some of the legal changes that were made after he was 'freed to kill again'!

*9/20? Ying, Esther Cheo (1980) Black Country Girl in Red China. First hardback edition. London: Hutchinson (009139080X) Finished 4 August 2022*
This is reread but I last read it about ten years ago. It's quite an easy, none 'political', read but enjoyable none the less. Reading it again I noticed the lack of detail a bit more, where in the Black Country did she live? A 'mining town in Staffordshire in the 1940s' doesn't really narrow it down. The time lines are also slightly confusing and it's not always clear when she's referring to. Related trivia, the author is David Gilmour's, from the pop group Pink Floyd, mother-in-law.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 6, 2022)

1/24 - Hope Not Fear - Hassan Akkad
2/24 - Revenge - Yoko Ogawa
3/24 - Men Who Hate Women - Laura Bates
4/24 - The Mad Women's Ball - Victoria Mas
5/24 - Open Water - Caleb Azumah Nelson
6/24 - The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes
*7/24 - Panenka - Rónán Hession
*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 6, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute

29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 6, 2022)

*20/12 Murphy - Samuel Beckett*

19/12 I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou
18/12 You Made a Fool of Death with you Beauty - Akwaeke Emezi
17/12 Under the Net - Iris Murdoch.
16/12 The White Album - Joan Didion
15/12 Paul Takes the Form of a Mortal Girl - Andrea Lawlor
14/12 Nothing but the Truth - The Secret Barrister
13/12 Under Western Eyes - Joseph Conrad
12/12 The fake Up - Justin Myers
11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban
10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 7, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance

30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child
34/75 Night School - Lee Child
35/75 The Midnight Line - Lee Child


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 7, 2022)

15/29 Albert Meltzer - I Couldn't Paint Golden Angels: Sixty years of commonplace life and anarchist agitation

This is all online at Libcom so I had read bits of it over the years but figured I should do the whole thing. Albert was a mainstay of class struggle and syndicalist anarchism and is probably best known for being involved with Black Flag magazine, the Anarchist Black Cross prisoner support organisation and for being close to Stuart Christie who was imprisoned for an assassination attempt on Franco in the 1960s. This was an interesting life and there are lots of amusing anecdotes about people and events. Unfortunately several anecdotes appear twice in the book, so it could have done with a good edit. There are also some slightly odd turns of phrase and Meltzer confesses himself that he isn't the best writer. Nevertheless there are a lot of wry asides and this is a valuable document of a much misunderstood movement...


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 8, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour
3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4.
4. Kerry Hadley-Pryce - The Black Country
5. S. A. Cosby - Blacktop Wasteland
6. Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
7. Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds
8. Laini Taylor - Daughter of Smoke and Bone
9. Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
10. Andrew Michael Hurley - Starve Acre

11. Belinda Bauer - Snap. Another effective thriller from Bauer, not markedly different from any of her others tbh, but the template works.


----------



## Winot (Aug 8, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)
5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams
6/29 The Right to Sex - Amia Srinivasan
7/29 Boyle: Between God and Science - Michael Hunter
8/29 Autumn - Ali Smith
9/29 The Latecomers - Anita Brookner
10/29 Manhattan 45 - Jan Morris
11/29 Olives - AE Stallings

*12/29 Why Believe? - John Cottingham*

Very readable little book on the philosophy of religion.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 9, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending

*40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street*

I read this on the strength of your one line review May Kasahara, and thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 9, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta 
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen  
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland 
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead) 
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon 
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman 
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman 
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead)

*20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman*

There's something to be said about binge-reading the same series of books one after the other. It's cosy and familiar. Sometimes that's a good thing if you're struggling with your reading mojo.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child
34/75 Night School - Lee Child
35/75 The Midnight Line - Lee Child
36/75 Past Tense - Lee Child.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 9, 2022)

marty21 said:


> 1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
> 2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
> 3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
> 4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
> ...


what are you going to do in the Autumn? Wikipedia suggests Lee Child has written 27 novels, and you appear to have read 24 so far this year...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> what are you going to do in the Autumn? Wikipedia suggests Lee Child has written 27 novels, and you appear to have read 24 so far this year...


I know , I'll finish the last 3 fairly soon . Might take a break from that sort of stuff , read more history , I have a History of The IRA on the kindle app so that will be read .


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 9, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I know , I'll finish the last 3 fairly soon . Might take a break from that sort of stuff , read more history , I have a History of The IRA on the kindle app so that will be read .



There are 10 books in Colin Bateman's Dan Starkey series. That's your September sorted.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 10, 2022)

1/39 - Mark Andrews: Paint My Name in Black and Gold
2/39 - Allan Glenn: Stuart Adamson: Through a Big Country
3/39 - Len McCluskey: Why You Should be a Trade Unionist
4/39 - Dick Hebidge: Subculture: The meaning of style
5/39 - Walter Benjamin: Illuminations
6/39 - Jeremy Seabrook: What Went Wrong
7/39 - Raymond Williams: People of the Black Mountains
8/39 - Michael Lind - The New Class War: Saving Democracy from the Managerial Elite
9/39 - McKenzie Wark - Capital is Dead: Is this something worse?
10/39 - Raymond Williams - Second Generation
11/39 - Joel Kotkin: The Coming of Neo-Feudalism: A Warning to the Global Middle Class
12/39 - Paolo Gerbaudo: The Great Recoil: Politics after Populism and Pandemic
13/39 -  Tom Nairn: The Left Against Europe

Fascinating book (originally a long essay in the NLR) which I picked up for £1 in a charity shop. Nairn queries why the elite and right wing in Britain was pro a free trade marketised EU while the left was opposed. The book is very much of its time and focuses on the key issues raised around the 1975 referendum but there are some useful points made but Nairn's declinist narrative helps to explain his latter drift away from marxism.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2022)

imposs1904 said:


> There are 10 books in Colin Bateman's Dan Starkey series. That's your September sorted.


ffs


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 11, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard

31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child
34/75 Night School - Lee Child
35/75 The Midnight Line - Lee Child
36/75 Past Tense - Lee Child.
37/75 Blue Moon - Lee Child


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood
13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena
14. "American Dirt" -Jeanine Cummins
15. "Their Little Secret" - Mark Billingham
16. "The Murder List" - Jackie Kabler
17. "Twelve Secrets" - Robert Gold
18. "It Ends at Midnight" - Harriet Tyce
19. "Thirteen Storeys - Jonathan Sims

*20. "The Twyford Code" - Janice Hallett  Brilliant and unusual crime thriller, I loved it*


----------



## Winot (Aug 12, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)
5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams
6/29 The Right to Sex - Amia Srinivasan
7/29 Boyle: Between God and Science - Michael Hunter
8/29 Autumn - Ali Smith
9/29 The Latecomers - Anita Brookner
10/29 Manhattan 45 - Jan Morris
11/29 Olives - AE Stallings
12/29 Why Believe? - John Cottingham

*13/29 Hapax- AE Stallings*

Another poetry collection.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 13, 2022)

1/40 Just Like You, Nick Hornby - dl
2/40 A Place Called Winter, Patrick Gale
3/40 Blood Men, Paul Cleave,
4/40 The Middlesteins, Jami Attenberg- dl
5/40 the Midnight Library, Matt Haig
6/40 Born Lippy, Jo Brand
7/40 All the Light We Cannot See, Anthony Doerr- dl
8/40 The Secretary, Zoe Lea
9/40 The Flatshare, Beth O'Leary
10/40 Americanah, Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
11/40 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
12/40 Gwendy's Magic Feather, Richard Chizmar
13/40 Gwendy's Final Task, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
14/40, Find the Girl, Nic Roberts
15/40, Queenie, Candice Carty Williams
16/40 The Madness of Grief, Panayotis, Cacoyannis
17/40 The Advocate's Labyrinth, Tessa Burell
18/40 Solomon Vs Lord, Paul Levine
19/40 Tuesday's Child, Anya Mora
20/40 Sleep Donation, Karen Russell
21/40 All Grown Up, Jami Attenberg
22/40 More Than This, Patrick Ness
23/40 The Deep Blue Alibi, Paul Levine
24/40 The Man by the Sea, Jack Benton
25/40 Should We Stay or Should We Go, Lionel Shriver
26/40 Two Steps Forward, Graeme Simison and Anne Buist
27/40 Fanny Bower Puts Herself Out There, Julia Ariss
28/40 Cold Bath Lane, Lorna Dounaeva
29/40 Spin, KJ Farnham
30/40 The Three Body Problem, Liu Cixin
31/40 The Silent Ones, Linda Coles
32/40 The World Beneath, Rebecca Cantrell
33/40 Confessions of the Fox, Jordy Rosenberg
34/40 Bad Blood, John Carreyrou
35/40 All That Was Left Unsaid, Jacquie Underdone
36/40 left for Dead, Paul J Teague
37/40 The Roadrunner Cafe, Jamie Zerndt
38/40 Blindness, José Saramago
39/40 A History of Loneliness, John Boyne


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 13, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta 
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen  
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland 
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead) 
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon 
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman 
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman 
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman

*21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 13, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> What do you make of it? That one's on my list.



I really enjoyed it! Never listened to the podcast mind


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 14, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love

32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock


----------



## nogojones (Aug 14, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45 Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home
24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital
25/45 Philip K. Dick - Ubik
 26/45 Joan Didion - Salvador

*27/45 Peter Carey - True History of the Kelly Gang*

Not sure about this. It was OK, but I think Careys attempt to talk like a 150 year outlaw fell a bit flat.

*28/45 Hermann Hess -  Siddhartha*

Just fucking awful, Proto-hippy drivel. At least it was short.

*29/45 Var eds. - The Ukrainian Review, II 1984*

Anglo-Ukrainian journal from the height of the cold war. Expected it to be pretty poor and biased, and whilst it did have biases that stood out more from what wasn't discussed, rather then what was included, there were some standout articles. For example a very good inclusion of a bit of samizdat on the Novocherkas'k strike and massacre of 1962.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 15, 2022)

1/9 Pain & Prejudice, Gabrielle Jackson
2/9 A brief history of humankind, Harari
3/9 Pride & Prejudice
4/9 Destiny disrupted - a history of the world through Islamic eyes, Tamsin Ansary
5/9 Robinson Crusoe
6/9 Putin's People, Catherine Belton
7/9 Paradise Lost

8/9 Financial Services, Regulation & Ethics. Does that count? It's still a book, and it was long and boring. Totally convinced now that financial services are well regulated and ethical of course.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 15, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock

33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 16, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour
3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4.
4. Kerry Hadley-Pryce - The Black Country
5. S. A. Cosby - Blacktop Wasteland
6. Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
7. Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds
8. Laini Taylor - Daughter of Smoke and Bone
9. Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
10. Andrew Michael Hurley - Starve Acre
11. Belinda Bauer - Snap

12. Joe R Lansdale - Honky Tonk Samurai. Another superb outing for Hap and Leonard, I love everything I read of Lansdale and this didn't disappoint.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 16, 2022)

smmudge said:


> 8/9 Financial Services, Regulation & Ethics. Does that count? It's still a book, and it was long and boring. Totally convinced now that financial services are well regulated and ethical of course.


Jesus smmudge, my condolences. The bits of this sort of thing that I have to skim are bad enough.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2022)

PursuedByBears said:


> 33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword


My fave book as a kid - read it loads of times !


----------



## geminisnake (Aug 16, 2022)

marty21 said:


> 1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
> 2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
> 3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
> 4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
> ...


that's a fair amount of Lee Child, I have to leave months in between his books or they all seem too much the same. If you like noir have you tried Denzil Meyrick, DI Daley series, and Stuart McBride, DS MacRae series?

I read at least one book a week but I haven't kept a list, I alternate between crime  and 'happy' books, with some Terry Pratchett thrown in


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 16, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> 12. Joe R Lansdale - Honky Tonk Samurai. Another superb outing for Hap and Leonard, I love everything I read of Lansdale and this didn't disappoint.



Another author to add to the (ever growing) list, thanks May Kasahara


----------



## smmudge (Aug 16, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Jesus smmudge, my condolences. The bits of this sort of thing that I have to skim are bad enough.



It's my own fault, every time I read a long boring book for work they give me a whole day off to do a 2 hour exam, and £70 if I pass.. Can't help myself!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2022)

geminisnake said:


> that's a fair amount of Lee Child, I have to leave months in between his books or they all seem too much the same. If you like noir have you tried Denzil Meyrick, DI Daley series, and Stuart McBride, DS MacRae series?
> 
> I read at least one book a week but I haven't kept a list, I alternate between crime  and 'happy' books, with some Terry Pratchett thrown in


Jack Reacher books are very formulaic , I'll take a rest before finishing the last 3 - just setting off on some Viking Saga books


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 16, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt
29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s
30/30 Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures

31/30 Raymond Williams - Keywords

Interesting read. Lots to think about in terms of what words he'd have to include now that wouldn't have been included then (for instance, he includes "underprivileged" rather than just "privilege") and what words would have to have a big update in terms of the shifts they've been through since it was written (I think poor "creative" would still have been just an adjective rather than a noun when it was written). Definitely does its job in terms of making you think deeply about language and words and that, anyway.

32/30 Tyneside Anarchist Archive - Anarchism in North East England 1882-1992

Does what it says on the tin, think the draw of this book probably depends on how much interest you have in the subject matter, but if you're open to reading a book about the history of anarchism in North East England, this is a good 'un. Could really use an editor and an index, and really there's enough material there for them to split it into two reasonably-sized books covering 1882-1980 and 1980-1992, since the last twelve years take up about half the book. Having said that, I did get stuck on a coach this week that got in about two hours late, which made me glad to have packed a massive brick of a book. Certainly a triumph of history from below and a useful resource for people wanting to research all kinds of related subjects (although it'd be more useful for that purpose if it had an index).

Currently on 
33/30 Lauren Oyler - Fake Accounts

I'm really liking this one. I think something I'm learning is that if people slag off a novel for having an unbearably self-absorbed protagonist, I'm likely to think that their protagonist has exactly the right amount of self-absorption, the level that I assume everyone's probably operating at? 🤷


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 16, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> 1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
> 2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
> 3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
> 4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
> ...



I read Lauren Oyler as Laurens Otter and thought, 'Fake Accounts is an apt title for his autobiography.'


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 16, 2022)

imposs1904 said:


> I read Lauren Oyler as Laurens Otter and thought, 'Fake Accounts is an apt title for his autobiography.'


Not got around to the History of Anarchism in Wrekin, 1882-1992 yet, but sounds like you might be the person to write it?


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 16, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Not got around to the History of Anarchism in Wrekin, 1882-1992 yet, but sounds like you might be the person to write it?



He liked his tall stories, did Laurens.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 16, 2022)

Anyway, I feel like getting Laurens Otter and Lauren Oyler mixed up truly might be an "only on urban" kind of confusion.


----------



## seventh bullet (Aug 16, 2022)

seventh bullet said:


> 1. A Sacred Space is Never Empty: A History of Soviet Atheism - Victoria Smolkin
> 
> 2. The Interrogation Rooms of the Korean War: The Untold History - Monica Kim
> 
> ...



13. How Life Writes the Book: Real Socialism and Socialist Realism in Stalin's Russia - Thomas Lahusen


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 17, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Anyway, I feel like getting Laurens Otter and Lauren Oyler mixed up truly might be an "only on urban" kind of confusion.



Maybe LibCom as well   . . . I also get confused on LibCom.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 17, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street

*41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation*


----------



## nogojones (Aug 17, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45 Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home
24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital
25/45 Philip K. Dick - Ubik
26/45 Joan Didion - Salvador
27/45 Peter Carey - True History of the Kelly Gang
28/45 Hermann Hess -  Siddhartha
29/45 Var eds. - The Ukrainian Review, II 1984
*30/45 Gordon DeMarco - Frisco Blues*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child
34/75 Night School - Lee Child
35/75 The Midnight Line - Lee Child
36/75 Past Tense - Lee Child.
37/75 Blue Moon - Lee Child
38/75 Raven : Blood Eye - Giles Kristian


----------



## nogojones (Aug 18, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45 Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home
24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital
25/45 Philip K. Dick - Ubik
26/45 Joan Didion - Salvador
27/45 Peter Carey - True History of the Kelly Gang
28/45 Hermann Hess -  Siddhartha
29/45 Var eds. - The Ukrainian Review, II 1984
30/45 Gordon DeMarco - Frisco Blues

*31/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
*
Really enjoyed this one. It really is speculative fiction, as all the worlds governments work together to deal with a existential threat. Plus alien jazz hands.*
*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 19, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood
13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena
14. "American Dirt" -Jeanine Cummins
15. "Their Little Secret" - Mark Billingham
16. "The Murder List" - Jackie Kabler
17. "Twelve Secrets" - Robert Gold
18. "It Ends at Midnight" - Harriet Tyce
19. "Thirteen Storeys - Jonathan Sims
20. "The Twyford Code" - Janice Hallett

*21. "The Stranger Diaries" - very accomplished and interesting thriller that I was inspired to read by these podcasts*









						Shedunnit - The Tichborne Claimant - BBC Sounds
					

Detective fiction is obsessed with identity. This Victorian legal case is the reason why.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 20, 2022)

16/29 Marion Coutts - The Iceberg: A Memoir

The author is an artist who was previously the singer for the excellent Dog Faced Hermans. This is a beautiful and depressing account of the slow decline and death of her partner, the art critic Tom Lubbock, of a brain tumour. It has some incredible raw, frustrated and funny passages with some lovely descriptions of mundane and terrible days.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 21, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword

34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 21, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt
29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s
30/30 Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures
31/30 Raymond Williams - Keywords
32/30 Tyneside Anarchist Archive - Anarchism in North East England 1882-1992

33/30 Lauren Oyler - Fake Accounts

Mixed feelings about this one, I really liked it at first but found it a bit dragging as it went on - there's a section of the book entitled "Middle (nothing happens)" and she's not lying. Could perhaps have done with editing that one down a bit. I suppose that when your book deals with ennui, banality, culturealienationboredomanddespair etc, it can be hard to draw the line between a bad book and one that captures its subject matter quite well? Came out at about the same time as Patricia Lockwood's No One Is Talking About This (which is a better book, but then Lockwood is a very high bar to live up to) and there were a lot of comparisons at the time, but I think it perhaps reminded me more of something like Taipei by Tao Lin?
Now starting:

34/30 Thomas Ligotti - Songs of a Dead Dreamer and Grimscribe (two books collected in one volume)
Cheery, uplifting stuff, obv.


----------



## Winot (Aug 22, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)
5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams
6/29 The Right to Sex - Amia Srinivasan
7/29 Boyle: Between God and Science - Michael Hunter
8/29 Autumn - Ali Smith
9/29 The Latecomers - Anita Brookner
10/29 Manhattan 45 - Jan Morris
11/29 Olives - AE Stallings
12/29 Why Believe? - John Cottingham
13/29 Hapax- AE Stallings

*14/29 Acts of Service - Lillian Fishman*

Literate smut.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 23, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives

35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 24, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour
3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4.
4. Kerry Hadley-Pryce - The Black Country
5. S. A. Cosby - Blacktop Wasteland
6. Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
7. Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds
8. Laini Taylor - Daughter of Smoke and Bone
9. Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
10. Andrew Michael Hurley - Starve Acre
11. Belinda Bauer - Snap
12. Joe R Lansdale - Honky Tonk Samurai

13. Coogan and co - Alan Partridge: Nomad. Entertaining enough.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 24, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation

*42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 25, 2022)

17/29 Jacques Camatte - Origin and function of the party form

Headache-inducing ultra-left French text.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood
13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena
14. "American Dirt" -Jeanine Cummins
15. "Their Little Secret" - Mark Billingham
16. "The Murder List" - Jackie Kabler
17. "Twelve Secrets" - Robert Gold
18. "It Ends at Midnight" - Harriet Tyce
19. "Thirteen Storeys - Jonathan Sims
20. "The Twyford Code" - Janice Hallett
21. "The Stranger Diaries" - Elly Griffiths

*22. "People Like Her" - Ellery Lloyd. Well written, well crafted but rather depressing thriller*


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 28, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt
29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s
30/30 Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures
31/30 Raymond Williams - Keywords
32/30 Tyneside Anarchist Archive - Anarchism in North East England 1882-1992
33/30 Lauren Oyler - Fake Accounts
34/30 Thomas Ligotti - Songs of a Dead Dreamer and Grimscribe (two books collected in one volume)

Very Lovecraft-y. Masks, puppets, clowns, festivals, dreams, etc. Cosmic horror is a very ambitious genre, so it's easy for it to feel a bit silly, but when it works it can achieve stuff that no-one else is even trying, I suppose?

Next up, starting:
35/30 Jean-Patrick Manchette - Three to Kill. French noir, which I suppose would just make it black?


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 29, 2022)

1/9 - Phantom by Jo Nesbo
2/9 - Shuggie Bain by Douglas Stuart
3/9 - Cold Killing by Luke Delaney
*4/9 - A Time for Mercy by John Grisham*


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 29, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners
11/26 - William McIlvanney - The Papers of Tony Veitch
12/26 - Wendy Erskine - Dance Move
13/26 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
14/26 - DBC Pierre - Breakfast with the Borgias
15/26 - William McIlvanney - Strange Loyalties
16/26 - Edna O’Brien - The Little Red Chairs
17/26 - Philip K. Dick - A Scanner Darkly
18/26 - Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others

19/26 - Kevin Barry - There are Little Kingdoms


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 30, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979

*43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train*


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 30, 2022)

39 The Glass Rainbow James Lee Burke
40 The Long Way    Bernard Moitessier
41 Left for Dead    Nick Ward
42 The Black Echo   Michael Connelly
43 Blood & Sugar    Laura Shepherd-Robinson
44 Halfway to Hollywood   Michael Palin
45 Speaks the Nightbird  Robert R. McCammon
46 Suttree   Cormac McCarthy (reread)


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 31, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour
3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4.
4. Kerry Hadley-Pryce - The Black Country
5. S. A. Cosby - Blacktop Wasteland
6. Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
7. Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds
8. Laini Taylor - Daughter of Smoke and Bone
9. Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
10. Andrew Michael Hurley - Starve Acre
11. Belinda Bauer - Snap
12. Joe R Lansdale - Honky Tonk Samurai
13. Coogan and co - Alan Partridge: Nomad

14. Ann Patchett - Commonwealth. A classy and involving family saga. I enjoyed it very much, will read more of her work.


----------



## yield (Aug 31, 2022)

yield said:


> 1/10 The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss.
> 2/10. The God is Not Willing (Witness, #1) by Steven Erikson
> 3/10. The Song of Achilles by Madeline Miller
> 4/10. Klara and the Sun by Kazuo Ishiguro.
> 5/10. Strumpet City by James Plunkett.


6/10 The Shadow of the Torturer The Book of the New Sun Volume 1 by Gene Wolfe

7/10 The Claw of the Conciliator The Book of the New Sun Volume 2 by Gene Wolfe

Genre defining fantasy/sci-fi with moments of sublime genius, set in the far future as our sun fades. 

On the other hand Severian is a Gary Sue and the female characters are 2d. But you can see the influence it had on other better writers. Warhammer 40k borrowed loads of ideas.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child
34/75 Night School - Lee Child
35/75 The Midnight Line - Lee Child
36/75 Past Tense - Lee Child.
37/75 Blue Moon - Lee Child
38/75 Raven : Blood Eye - Giles Kristian
39/75 The Sentinel - Lee Child & Andrew Child


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2022)

1/24 - Hope Not Fear - Hassan Akkad
2/24 - Revenge - Yoko Ogawa
3/24 - Men Who Hate Women - Laura Bates
4/24 - The Mad Women's Ball - Victoria Mas
5/24 - Open Water - Caleb Azumah Nelson
6/24 - The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes
7/24 - Panenka - Rónán Hession
*8/24 - What We’re Told Not to Talk About - Nimko Ali
*


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 2, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt
29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s
30/30 Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures
31/30 Raymond Williams - Keywords
32/30 Tyneside Anarchist Archive - Anarchism in North East England 1882-1992
33/30 Lauren Oyler - Fake Accounts
34/30 Thomas Ligotti - Songs of a Dead Dreamer and Grimscribe (two books collected in one volume)

35/30 Jean-Patrick Manchette - Three to Kill

Interesting little book. There are bits of it that are like parodies of what you would imagine a pro-situ French noir novel to be like, i.e. men going into each other's offices and pouring glasses of whisky and lighting gitanes and then talking about May '68. Definitely the first time I've read a thriller that namedrops Castoriadis. Quite witty in places, and clever enough that I'm assuming the crap writing about female characters is because he's deliberately satirising noir fiction that has crap writing about female characters rather than just doing it, but I could be wrong. Entertaining enough if you're in the mood for a French Marxist thriller, I don't know if I could say Ioved it though?

Next up, starting:

36/30 Yassin al-Haj Saleh - The Impossible Revolution: Making Sense of the Syrian Tragedy


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 5, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour
3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4.
4. Kerry Hadley-Pryce - The Black Country
5. S. A. Cosby - Blacktop Wasteland
6. Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
7. Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds
8. Laini Taylor - Daughter of Smoke and Bone
9. Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
10. Andrew Michael Hurley - Starve Acre
11. Belinda Bauer - Snap
12. Joe R Lansdale - Honky Tonk Samurai
13. Coogan and co - Alan Partridge: Nomad
14. Ann Patchett - Commonwealth

15. Stephen Graham Jones - My Heart is a Chainsaw. Fantastic, bonkers horror of the 'small town misfit coming of age amid the murders' type.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 5, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979
43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train

*44/52 - Agatha Christie - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd*


----------



## seventh bullet (Sep 6, 2022)

1. A Sacred Space is Never Empty: A History of Soviet Atheism - Victoria Smolkin

2. The Interrogation Rooms of the Korean War: The Untold History - Monica Kim

3. Target: The World; Communist Propaganda Activities in 1955 - Evron Maurice Kirkpatrick (Ed.)

4. Red Blueprint for the Conquest of America - Joseph H. Wherry

5. Masters of Deceit: The Story of Communism in America and How to Fight It - J. Edgar Hoover

6. The Coming Defeat of Communism - James Burnham

7. A Cold War State of Mind: Brainwashing and Postwar American Society - Matthew W. Dunne

8. The Landscape of Stalinism: The Art and Ideology of Soviet Space - Evgeny Dobrenko & Eric Naiman

9. Revolutionary Acts: Amateur Theater and the Soviet State, 1917-1938 - Lynn Mally

10. Mao's Cultural Army: Drama Troupes in China's Rural Revolution - Brian James DeMare

11. Communism in India: Events, Processes and Ideologies - Bidyut Chakrabarty

12. Late Stalinism: The Aesthetics of Politics - Evgeny Dobrenko

13. How Life Writes the Book: Real Socialism and Socialist Realism in Stalin's Russia - Thomas Lahusen

14. Lysenko's Ghost: Epigenetics and Russia - Loren Graham


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 7, 2022)

18/29 Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - The Rise of Ecofascism: climate change and the far right

An intriguing and depressing read from the comrades of the 12 Rules For What podcast. There are some good insights and the occasional funny anecdote about fascist loons.


----------



## belboid (Sep 9, 2022)

hmm, I said a minimum of 26 before, I fear that will be well beyond me now.  My third and fourth books are both excellent and fascinating if you're into that sort of thing, but had a fuckload of unfamiliar acronyms and eastern european words that just made them both very slow going.  I think I've missed one out between 2 & 3 too, I'm sure I borrowed one off mrsb when I'd finished my books on holiday, but buggared if I can remember what it was now.  Anyways....

1   _ Jo Banks_    Hawkwind: Days of the Underground. Radical Escapism in the Age of Paranoia
2   _ Lesley Chow_     You're History: The Twelve Strangest Women in Music
3    _Yuliya Yurchenko    _Ukraine and the Empire of Capital: From Marketisation to Armed Conflict
4    _Lara Douds    _Inside Lenin's Government: Ideology, Power and Practice in the Early Soviet State
5    _Samantha Owens    _Pimped: The Shocking True Story of the Girl Sold for Sex by Her Best Friend
6    _Kathryn Harkup    _Death By Shakespeare: Snakebites, Stabbings and Broken Hearts
7    _Lisa McInerney    _The Glorious Heresies
8    _Virginia Woolf    _To the Lighthouse
9    _Houzan Mahmoud _(editor)    Kurdish Women's Stories
10  _Virginie Despentes     _Vernon Subutex: Volume 2


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child
34/75 Night School - Lee Child
35/75 The Midnight Line - Lee Child
36/75 Past Tense - Lee Child.
37/75 Blue Moon - Lee Child
38/75 Raven : Blood Eye - Giles Kristian
39/75 The Sentinel - Lee Child & Andrew Child
40/75 Better Off Dead - Lee Child & Andrew Child 


I didn't start the year intending to read all the Jack Reacher novels , but that's what I've ended up doing 😁


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 11, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt
29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s
30/30 Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures
31/30 Raymond Williams - Keywords
32/30 Tyneside Anarchist Archive - Anarchism in North East England 1882-1992
33/30 Lauren Oyler - Fake Accounts
34/30 Thomas Ligotti - Songs of a Dead Dreamer and Grimscribe (two books collected in one volume)
35/30 Jean-Patrick Manchette - Three to Kill

36/30 Yassin al-Haj Saleh - The Impossible Revolution: Making Sense of the Syrian Tragedy

Didn't realise until I started it that it's a collection of essays in chronological order from 2011 onwards, so the first chapters are part of that desperately sad genre of writing from defeated revolutions when it still looks like they might win. Also interesting in terms of Saleh's relatively positive view of nationalism, and how infrequently Rojava comes up (and not in the most positive light when it does!).
Now starting

37/30 Joan Didion - Democracy
A novel, this time, and one that starts with some breaking-the-fourth-wall antics that I wouldn't really associate with her fiction.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 12, 2022)

1. David Graeber and David Wengrow - The Dawn of Everything
2. Peter Linebaugh and Marcus Rediker - The Many Headed Hydra
3. Cedric Robinson - Black Marxism: The Making of the Black Radical Tradition
4. Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
5. Gabor Mate - In the Realm of Hungry Ghosts
6. Olga Tokarczuc - Books of Jacob (check me out )
7 . Azfar Shafi and Ilyas Nagdee - Race to the Bottom: Reclaiming Antiracism
8. Olufemi Taiwo - Elite Capture: How the Elite Took Over Identity Politics
9. Kazuo Ishiguro - Klara and the Sun
10. David Andress - The Terror
11. Ben Miller and Huw Lemmey - Bad Gays: A Homosexual History
*12. Arturo Barea - The Forge
13. Shola von Reinhold - LOTE  *


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 12, 2022)

1/24 - Hope Not Fear - Hassan Akkad
2/24 - Revenge - Yoko Ogawa
3/24 - Men Who Hate Women - Laura Bates
4/24 - The Mad Women's Ball - Victoria Mas
5/24 - Open Water - Caleb Azumah Nelson
6/24 - The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes
7/24 - Panenka - Rónán Hession
8/24 - What We’re Told Not to Talk About - Nimko Ali
*9/24 - Piranesi - Susanna Clarke
*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 13, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta 
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen  
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland 
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead) 
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon 
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman 
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman 
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell

*23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 14, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood
13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena
14. "American Dirt" -Jeanine Cummins
15. "Their Little Secret" - Mark Billingham
16. "The Murder List" - Jackie Kabler
17. "Twelve Secrets" - Robert Gold
18. "It Ends at Midnight" - Harriet Tyce
19. "Thirteen Storeys - Jonathan Sims
20. "The Twyford Code" - Janice Hallett
21. "The Stranger Diaries" - Elly Griffiths
22. "People Like Her" - Ellery Lloyd

*23. " The Island" -  Adrian McKinty. Rather disappointing and not all that well written thriller from a writer I normally really enjoy*


----------



## nogojones (Sep 16, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45 Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home
24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital
25/45 Philip K. Dick - Ubik
26/45 Joan Didion - Salvador
27/45 Peter Carey - True History of the Kelly Gang
28/45 Hermann Hess -  Siddhartha
29/45 Var eds. - The Ukrainian Review, II 1984
30/45 Gordon DeMarco - Frisco Blues
31/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary

*32/45 Joan Didion - Miami*

A meander around the Cuban exile community and US foreign policy in central America in the 80's.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 16, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979
43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train
44/52 - Agatha Christie - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd

*45/52 - Maggie Shipstead - Seating Arrangements*


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 16, 2022)

46 Suttree  : Cormac McCarthy (reread)
47 Doggerland  : Ben Smith
48 Out Came the Sun : Mariel Hemingway
49 Earth Abides  : George R Stewart
50 Keep the Aspidistra Flying : George Orwell

Thats hit my guestimate of 50 and still got 3 months to go, so way low. Never counted before.

Wheres my prize?


----------



## Winot (Sep 17, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)
5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams
6/29 The Right to Sex - Amia Srinivasan
7/29 Boyle: Between God and Science - Michael Hunter
8/29 Autumn - Ali Smith
9/29 The Latecomers - Anita Brookner
10/29 Manhattan 45 - Jan Morris
11/29 Olives - AE Stallings
12/29 Why Believe? - John Cottingham
13/29 Hapax- AE Stallings
14/29 Acts of Service - Lillian Fishman

*15/29 The Odyssey - Homer (tr. Emily Wilson)*

2018 translation and the first by a woman. Very readable - gripping in fact. The suitor slaughter scene was like a John Wick movie.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 18, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt
29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s
30/30 Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures
31/30 Raymond Williams - Keywords
32/30 Tyneside Anarchist Archive - Anarchism in North East England 1882-1992
33/30 Lauren Oyler - Fake Accounts
34/30 Thomas Ligotti - Songs of a Dead Dreamer and Grimscribe (two books collected in one volume)
35/30 Jean-Patrick Manchette - Three to Kill
36/30 Yassin al-Haj Saleh - The Impossible Revolution: Making Sense of the Syrian Tragedy

37/30 Joan Didion - Democracy

Not her best work, I think, she's probably a better non-fiction writer than a fiction one. A family tragedy played out across the backdrop of the end of the Vietnam war, but I was never really totally convinced as to how well those two sides put together. A few great moments, though. A major plot point involves a character suddenly deciding it would be a good idea to move to Saigon to look for work in the spring of 1975 for no good reason, which some people might object to as being unrealistically stupid, but I think Didion was always fascinated by people who make decisions that seem senselessly bad.

Now reading

38/30 Nathanael West - The Day of the Locust

Which is absolutely brilliant so far. And surprisingly full of resonances with animated tv shows of the last few decades, there's a character called Homer Simpson, which presumably felt less jarring in 1939, and has a scene with a Hollywood party that has a (fake) drowned horse in a swimming pool.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 19, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta 
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen  
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland 
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead) 
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon 
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman 
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman 
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine They

*24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman*


----------



## inva (Sep 20, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna Platzová
13/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx (reread)
14/20 The Blue Lenses and Other Stories by Daphne du Maurier
15/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 2 by Karl Marx
*16/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 3 by Karl Marx*
That was hard work! Should have probably took a break and read something else between parts 2 and 3 but I got through it in the end. Any Turgotists out there just better watch out 👍


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child
34/75 Night School - Lee Child
35/75 The Midnight Line - Lee Child
36/75 Past Tense - Lee Child.
37/75 Blue Moon - Lee Child
38/75 Raven : Blood Eye - Giles Kristian
39/75 The Sentinel - Lee Child & Andrew Child
40/75 Better Off Dead - Lee Child & Andrew Child 
41/75 Surviving The Ecacuation : Book 19 : Welcome To The End Of The World - Frank Tayell


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 21, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives
35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners

36/45 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man


----------



## inva (Sep 23, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna Platzová
13/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx (reread)
14/20 The Blue Lenses and Other Stories by Daphne du Maurier
15/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 2 by Karl Marx
16/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 3 by Karl Marx
*17/20 Skein Island by Aliya Whiteley*
A sort of feminist supernatural fantasy novel, not the kind of thing I'd usually read I'm not much of a fan of fantasy, I did enjoy her crime/mystery Light Reading a few years back though so thought I'd give it a go. Still not really my kind of thing but it's thoughtfully written with a lot of ideas going on and I finished it in a couple of days so I suppose it was enjoyable enough.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 26, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979
43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train
44/52 - Agatha Christie - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd
45/52 - Maggie Shipstead - Seating Arrangements

*46/52 - Joe R. Lansdale - Savage Season: Hap and Leonard Book 1
47/52 - Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women*

I enjoyed my introduction to Hap and Leonard May Kasahara, I've already bought the second in the series!


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 26, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt
29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s
30/30 Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures
31/30 Raymond Williams - Keywords
32/30 Tyneside Anarchist Archive - Anarchism in North East England 1882-1992
33/30 Lauren Oyler - Fake Accounts
34/30 Thomas Ligotti - Songs of a Dead Dreamer and Grimscribe (two books collected in one volume)
35/30 Jean-Patrick Manchette - Three to Kill
36/30 Yassin al-Haj Saleh - The Impossible Revolution: Making Sense of the Syrian Tragedy
37/30 Joan Didion - Democracy

38/30 Nathanael West - The Day of the Locust

Weird fucking book! Great though, definitely deserves its place as one of the all-time most iconic works of fiction featuring a character called Homer Simpson. Feels pretty daring for something written in 1939?

Now starting 

39/30 Ian Allinson - Workers Can Win: A Guide to Organising at Work

Which seems like another "does what it says on the tin" type book, also picked up a few assorted zines at the weekend.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 26, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> *47/52 - Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women*
> 
> I enjoyed my introduction to Hap and Leonard May Kasahara, I've already bought the second in the series!


Hey BoatieBird - was the Laura Bates book any good? It's been on my list for a while, but I've not got round to getting it yet.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 26, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hey BoatieBird - was the Laura Bates book any good? It's been on my list for a while, but I've not got round to getting it yet.



It's grim reading tbh, it took me a long time to get through it because I could only read so much in one sitting, but it's fairly well written and what she's saying needs to be heard.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 26, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> It's grim reading tbh, it took me a long time to get through it because I could only read so much in one sitting, but it's fairly well written and what she's saying needs to be heard.


Ah OK gotcha. Sounds like something I should check out when I am feeling reasonably resilient, then!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 27, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives
35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners
36/45 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man

37/45 David Olusoga - Black and British: A Forgotten History


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 28, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour
3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4.
4. Kerry Hadley-Pryce - The Black Country
5. S. A. Cosby - Blacktop Wasteland
6. Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
7. Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds
8. Laini Taylor - Daughter of Smoke and Bone
9. Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
10. Andrew Michael Hurley - Starve Acre
11. Belinda Bauer - Snap
12. Joe R Lansdale - Honky Tonk Samurai
13. Coogan and co - Alan Partridge: Nomad
14. Ann Patchett - Commonwealth
15. Stephen Graham Jones - My Heart is a Chainsaw

16. Susanna Clarke - Piranesi. Absorbing, beguiling labyrinth yarn.

E2A haha Biddlybee snap


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 28, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie  
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen 
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead)
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman 

*25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child
34/75 Night School - Lee Child
35/75 The Midnight Line - Lee Child
36/75 Past Tense - Lee Child.
37/75 Blue Moon - Lee Child
38/75 Raven : Blood Eye - Giles Kristian
39/75 The Sentinel - Lee Child & Andrew Child
40/75 Better Off Dead - Lee Child & Andrew Child
41/75 Surviving The Ecacuation : Book 19 : Welcome To The End Of The World - Frank Tayell
42/75 Martin Martin & The Death Express - Sebastian Sullivan (an Urban75 author)


----------



## inva (Sep 30, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna Platzová
13/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx (reread)
14/20 The Blue Lenses and Other Stories by Daphne du Maurier
15/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 2 by Karl Marx
16/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 3 by Karl Marx
17/20 Skein Island by Aliya Whiteley
*18/20 The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde*


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 30, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta 
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen  
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland 
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead) 
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon 
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman 
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman 
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman  
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)  

*26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood
13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena
14. "American Dirt" -Jeanine Cummins
15. "Their Little Secret" - Mark Billingham
16. "The Murder List" - Jackie Kabler
17. "Twelve Secrets" - Robert Gold
18. "It Ends at Midnight" - Harriet Tyce
19. "Thirteen Storeys - Jonathan Sims
20. "The Twyford Code" - Janice Hallett
21. "The Stranger Diaries" - Elly Griffiths
22. "People Like Her" - Ellery Lloyd
23. " The Island" -  Adrian McKinty

*24. "Amok" - Sebastian Fitzek. Twisty, turny, enjoyable thriller*


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 1, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners
11/26 - William McIlvanney - The Papers of Tony Veitch
12/26 - Wendy Erskine - Dance Move
13/26 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
14/26 - DBC Pierre - Breakfast with the Borgias
15/26 - William McIlvanney - Strange Loyalties
16/26 - Edna O’Brien - The Little Red Chairs
17/26 - Philip K. Dick - A Scanner Darkly
18/26 - Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
19/26 - Kevin Barry - There are Little Kingdoms

20/26 - Wu Ming - 54


----------



## Signal 11 (Oct 2, 2022)

11/10 - The Organisational Platform of the Libertarian Communists
12/10 - The Conquest of Bread - Peter Kropotkin (re-read)


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 3, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> 46 Suttree  : Cormac McCarthy (reread)
> 47 Doggerland  : Ben Smith
> 48 Out Came the Sun : Mariel Hemingway
> 49 Earth Abides  : George R Stewart
> ...


Congratulations! a book token will be dispatched shortly


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 3, 2022)

*21/12 The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens*

That was a bit of a struggle, to be honest. I kept wondering during the first half if I'd read it before, but I think a lot of the anecdotes he reused elsewhere. Now for something trashy.

20/12 Murphy - Samuel Beckett
19/12 I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou
18/12 You Made a Fool of Death with you Beauty - Akwaeke Emezi
17/12 Under the Net - Iris Murdoch.
16/12 The White Album - Joan Didion
15/12 Paul Takes the Form of a Mortal Girl - Andrea Lawlor
14/12 Nothing but the Truth - The Secret Barrister
13/12 Under Western Eyes - Joseph Conrad
12/12 The fake Up - Justin Myers
11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban
10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## inva (Oct 3, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna Platzová
13/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx (reread)
14/20 The Blue Lenses and Other Stories by Daphne du Maurier
15/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 2 by Karl Marx
16/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 3 by Karl Marx
17/20 Skein Island by Aliya Whiteley
18/20 The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde
*19/20 Marie by Madeleine Bourdouxhe*
Very French - a young woman has an affair, wanders round Paris, muses about love, is sometimes vaguely happy and sometimes vaguely unhappy, smokes cigarettes, someone attempts suicide. All feels familiar, but I enjoyed it a lot. Bourdouxhe's light touch and sharp observations, and a couple of surprising and effective shifts of perspective help lift it above cliche.


----------



## shifting gears (Oct 4, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners
11/26 - William McIlvanney - The Papers of Tony Veitch
12/26 - Wendy Erskine - Dance Move
13/26 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
14/26 - DBC Pierre - Breakfast with the Borgias
15/26 - William McIlvanney - Strange Loyalties
16/26 - Edna O’Brien - The Little Red Chairs
17/26 - Philip K. Dick - A Scanner Darkly
18/26 - Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
19/26 - Kevin Barry - There are Little Kingdoms
20/26 - Wu Ming - 54

21/26 - Jim Dodge - Fup


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 4, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives
35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners
36/45 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
37/45 David Olusoga - Black and British: A Forgotten History

38/45 Michelle Paver - Dark Matter: a ghost story


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 4, 2022)

*22/12 Jonny Appleseed – Joshua Whitehead*
That was an engaging Canadian indigiqueer novel, I enjoyed it, particularly after Pickwick.

21/12 The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens
20/12 Murphy - Samuel Beckett
19/12 I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou
18/12 You Made a Fool of Death with you Beauty - Akwaeke Emezi
17/12 Under the Net - Iris Murdoch.
16/12 The White Album - Joan Didion
15/12 Paul Takes the Form of a Mortal Girl - Andrea Lawlor
14/12 Nothing but the Truth - The Secret Barrister
13/12 Under Western Eyes - Joseph Conrad
12/12 The fake Up - Justin Myers
11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban
10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2022)

1/24 - Hope Not Fear - Hassan Akkad
2/24 - Revenge - Yoko Ogawa
3/24 - Men Who Hate Women - Laura Bates
4/24 - The Mad Women's Ball - Victoria Mas
5/24 - Open Water - Caleb Azumah Nelson
6/24 - The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes
7/24 - Panenka - Rónán Hession
8/24 - What We’re Told Not to Talk About - Nimko Ali
9/24 - Piranesi - Susanna Clarke
*10/24 - West with Giraffes - Lynda Rutledge*


----------



## smmudge (Oct 5, 2022)

1/9 Pain & Prejudice, Gabrielle Jackson
2/9 A brief history of humankind, Harari
3/9 Pride & Prejudice
4/9 Destiny disrupted - a history of the world through Islamic eyes, Tamsin Ansary
5/9 Robinson Crusoe
6/9 Putin's People, Catherine Belton
7/9 Paradise Lost
8/9 Financial Services, Regulation & Ethics

9/9 Invisible Women - Caroline Criado-Perez.. yes everybody should read it!! Eye opening for sure.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 6, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979
43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train
44/52 - Agatha Christie - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd
45/52 - Maggie Shipstead - Seating Arrangements
46/52 - Joe R. Lansdale - Savage Season: Hap and Leonard Book 1
47/52 - Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women

*48/52 - Celeste Ng - Everything I Never Told You*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child
34/75 Night School - Lee Child
35/75 The Midnight Line - Lee Child
36/75 Past Tense - Lee Child.
37/75 Blue Moon - Lee Child
38/75 Raven : Blood Eye - Giles Kristian
39/75 The Sentinel - Lee Child & Andrew Child
40/75 Better Off Dead - Lee Child & Andrew Child
41/75 Surviving The Ecacuation : Book 19 : Welcome To The End Of The World - Frank Tayell
42/75 Martin Martin & The Death Express - Sebastian Sullivan (an Urban75 author)
43/75 Shadow Man - Alan Drew


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 8, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta 
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen  
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland 
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead) 
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon 
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman 
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman 
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)  
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle

*27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead)*


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 9, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt
29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s
30/30 Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures
31/30 Raymond Williams - Keywords
32/30 Tyneside Anarchist Archive - Anarchism in North East England 1882-1992
33/30 Lauren Oyler - Fake Accounts
34/30 Thomas Ligotti - Songs of a Dead Dreamer and Grimscribe (two books collected in one volume)
35/30 Jean-Patrick Manchette - Three to Kill
36/30 Yassin al-Haj Saleh - The Impossible Revolution: Making Sense of the Syrian Tragedy
37/30 Joan Didion - Democracy
38/30 Nathanael West - The Day of the Locust

39/30 Ian Allinson - Workers Can Win: A Guide to Organising at Work

Pretty solid, can't really say it was a laugh a minute but definitely some useful stuff in there, and nice to have some books on this stuff that's written from a UK perspective instead of just recycling US books. Now starting

40/30 Bonnie Garmus - Lessons in Chemistry

Can't say I'm hugely enthusiastic about this one, it's a "feeling obligated to read for a book club" one. Also read some zines and things as mentioned above, honourable mention to the Lemming, a new-ish DIY magazine from Manchester, and A Brief History of Sacrifice in Digitised Economies by JD Taylor - Taylor's someone who I can really enjoy when he's doing vaguely poetic ranting, and then also does some more academic-style writing that I'm less keen on, and sadly this was mainly the latter, felt a bit like a cutprice Mark Fisher at times. But also some flashes of greatness in there.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 11, 2022)

*23/12 Journal of a voyage to Brazil and residence there during part of the years 1821, 1822, 1823. - Maria Graham*

What is says on the tin really. A quite readable book by an adventurous lady whose husband was a Royal Navy captain posted to Valparaiso.

22/12 Jonny Appleseed – Joshua Whitehead
21/12 The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens
20/12 Murphy - Samuel Beckett
19/12 I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou
18/12 You Made a Fool of Death with you Beauty - Akwaeke Emezi
17/12 Under the Net - Iris Murdoch.
16/12 The White Album - Joan Didion
15/12 Paul Takes the Form of a Mortal Girl - Andrea Lawlor
14/12 Nothing but the Truth - The Secret Barrister
13/12 Under Western Eyes - Joseph Conrad
12/12 The fake Up - Justin Myers
11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban
10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 11, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta 
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen  
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland 
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead) 
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon 
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman 
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman 
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)  
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle
27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 

*28/52 The Day of the Jack Russell by Colin Bateman (ReRead) *


----------



## Me76 (Oct 12, 2022)

1/40 Just Like You, Nick Hornby - dl
2/40 A Place Called Winter, Patrick Gale
3/40 Blood Men, Paul Cleave,
4/40 The Middlesteins, Jami Attenberg- dl
5/40 the Midnight Library, Matt Haig
6/40 Born Lippy, Jo Brand
7/40 All the Light We Cannot See, Anthony Doerr- dl
8/40 The Secretary, Zoe Lea
9/40 The Flatshare, Beth O'Leary
10/40 Americanah, Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
11/40 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
12/40 Gwendy's Magic Feather, Richard Chizmar
13/40 Gwendy's Final Task, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
14/40, Find the Girl, Nic Roberts
15/40, Queenie, Candice Carty Williams
16/40 The Madness of Grief, Panayotis, Cacoyannis
17/40 The Advocate's Labyrinth, Tessa Burell
18/40 Solomon Vs Lord, Paul Levine
19/40 Tuesday's Child, Anya Mora
20/40 Sleep Donation, Karen Russell
21/40 All Grown Up, Jami Attenberg
22/40 More Than This, Patrick Ness
23/40 The Deep Blue Alibi, Paul Levine
24/40 The Man by the Sea, Jack Benton
25/40 Should We Stay or Should We Go, Lionel Shriver
26/40 Two Steps Forward, Graeme Simison and Anne Buist
27/40 Fanny Bower Puts Herself Out There, Julia Ariss
28/40 Cold Bath Lane, Lorna Dounaeva
29/40 Spin, KJ Farnham
30/40 The Three Body Problem, Liu Cixin
31/40 The Silent Ones, Linda Coles
32/40 The World Beneath, Rebecca Cantrell
33/40 Confessions of the Fox, Jordy Rosenberg
34/40 Bad Blood, John Carreyrou
35/40 All That Was Left Unsaid, Jacquie Underdone
36/40 left for Dead, Paul J Teague
37/40 The Roadrunner Cafe, Jamie Zerndt
38/40 Blindness, José Saramago
39/40 A History of Loneliness, John Boyne 
40/40 12, Nolon King, David Wright
41 Shuggie Bain, Douglas Stewart
42 Contacts, Mark Watson
43 Lauren from Last Night, Heather Grace Stewart
44 Slow Fires Burning, Paula Hawkins
45 The Memory of Love, Aminatta Forna
46 Counterfeit, Kirsten Chen
47 Time and Time Again, Ben Elton
48 Abigail's Shop, Rachal Herron


----------



## marty21 (Oct 12, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child
34/75 Night School - Lee Child
35/75 The Midnight Line - Lee Child
36/75 Past Tense - Lee Child.
37/75 Blue Moon - Lee Child
38/75 Raven : Blood Eye - Giles Kristian
39/75 The Sentinel - Lee Child & Andrew Child
40/75 Better Off Dead - Lee Child & Andrew Child
41/75 Surviving The Ecacuation : Book 19 : Welcome To The End Of The World - Frank Tayell
42/75 Martin Martin & The Death Express - Sebastian Sullivan (an Urban75 author)
43/75 Shadow Man - Alan Drew
44/75 The Recruit - Alan Drew


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood
13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena
14. "American Dirt" -Jeanine Cummins
15. "Their Little Secret" - Mark Billingham
16. "The Murder List" - Jackie Kabler
17. "Twelve Secrets" - Robert Gold
18. "It Ends at Midnight" - Harriet Tyce
19. "Thirteen Storeys - Jonathan Sims
20. "The Twyford Code" - Janice Hallett
21. "The Stranger Diaries" - Elly Griffiths
22. "People Like Her" - Ellery Lloyd
23. " The Island" -  Adrian McKinty
24. "Amok" - Sebastian Fitzek

*25: 'Amongst Our Weapons" - Ben Aaronovitch. Another enjoyable and sure footed entry into the Rivers of London series*


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 14, 2022)

*24/12 An Honest Man - Ben Fergusson*

That was quite good...a sort of spy thriller set as the Berlin Wall is about to fall...I was thinking it was a bit predictable, then all of a sudden, it wasn't.

23/12 Journal of a voyage to Brazil and residence there during part of the years 1821, 1822, 1823. - Maria Graham
22/12 Jonny Appleseed – Joshua Whitehead
21/12 The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens
20/12 Murphy - Samuel Beckett
19/12 I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou
18/12 You Made a Fool of Death with you Beauty - Akwaeke Emezi
17/12 Under the Net - Iris Murdoch.
16/12 The White Album - Joan Didion
15/12 Paul Takes the Form of a Mortal Girl - Andrea Lawlor
14/12 Nothing but the Truth - The Secret Barrister
13/12 Under Western Eyes - Joseph Conrad
12/12 The fake Up - Justin Myers
11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban
10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## Signal 11 (Oct 15, 2022)

13/10 - Takeaway: Stories from a childhood behind the counter - Angela Hui


----------



## kropotkin (Oct 15, 2022)

The Transgender Issue - Shon Faye
The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
Home by Marilyn Robinson
I Who Have Never Known Men - Jacqueline Harpman
The Beauty of Your Face - Sahar Mustafah
Beautiful world, where are you? - Sally Rooney
Klara and the Sun - Kazuo Ishiguro
Love- Roddy Doyle
Crossroads - Jonathan Franzen
Bewilderment - Richard Powers
Red Moon - Kim Stanley Robinson
House of Suns - Alistair Reynolds
Sea of tranquillity- Emily st. John Mandel
Bluebird, bluebird- Attica Locke
Heaven, My Home - Attica Locke
Excession - Ian m Banks
10 Minutes 38 Seconds in this Strange World - Elif Shafak
Regeneration - Pat Barker
Accelerando - Charles Stress
Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict - Phil A. Neel
The Bourne Identity - Robert Ludlum
Not doing very well this year but I have had another baby so that might be it.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 16, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie  
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen 
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead)
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead) 
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle
27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
28/52 The Day of the Jack Russell by Colin Bateman (ReRead)

*29/52 Dr. Yes  by Colin Bateman (ReRead) *


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood
13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena
14. "American Dirt" -Jeanine Cummins
15. "Their Little Secret" - Mark Billingham
16. "The Murder List" - Jackie Kabler
17. "Twelve Secrets" - Robert Gold
18. "It Ends at Midnight" - Harriet Tyce
19. "Thirteen Storeys - Jonathan Sims
20. "The Twyford Code" - Janice Hallett
21. "The Stranger Diaries" - Elly Griffiths
22. "People Like Her" - Ellery Lloyd
23. " The Island" -  Adrian McKinty
24. "Amok" - Sebastian Fitzek
25: 'Amongst Our Weapons" - Ben Aaronovitch

*26: "Those People" - Louise Candlish. Absolutely devoured this. Good satirical, at times rather closer to home, thriller*


----------



## petee (Oct 16, 2022)

petee said:


> 6/9 Pestana, _Seventy Days on Russia - What I Saw_
> 7/9 Pestana, _The CNT and the Third International_. a spanish syndicalist who attended the same international berkman did, though the two had very different roles. these are reports. otoh they make for quite tedious reading in places, otoh they will be invaluable for the historian. his judgement of the bolsheviks is brutal, though he came away with high regard for lenin himself. the prose, when not tedious, is ... ripe (i can't help but compare him with berkman).
> 
> there is also a _Seventy Days in Russia - What I Thought_, but it hasn't been translated in to english.



8/9 Hoffman, _The Billion Dollar Spy_. about Adolf Tolkachev. a bit long-winded, but it's spy stuff so i'm inclined to like it. also a bit patriotic, i don't mean the people in it, i mean the attitude of the author. it contains the followig nice bit: on his first meeting with his second CIA handler, 

_He handed Rolph a piece of paper. When Rolph looked down, he saw it was printed in English in block letters:

1. LED ZEPPELIN
2. PINK FLOYD
3. GENESIS
4. ALAN PARSONS PROJECT
5. EMERSON, LAKE AND PALMER
6. URIAH HEEP
7. THE WHO
8. THE BEATLES
9. THE YES
10. RICH WAKEMAN
11. NAZARETH
12. ALICE COOPER

Tolkachev wanted the CIA to obtain rock music albums for his son, Oleg. He had copied the names down by hand, although he apparently did not know them well. “My son, as many of his contemporaries in school, has a passion for Western music,” Tolkachev wrote. “Besides, I too, in spite of my age, like to listen to this music.”_


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 16, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt
29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s
30/30 Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures
31/30 Raymond Williams - Keywords
32/30 Tyneside Anarchist Archive - Anarchism in North East England 1882-1992
33/30 Lauren Oyler - Fake Accounts
34/30 Thomas Ligotti - Songs of a Dead Dreamer and Grimscribe (two books collected in one volume)
35/30 Jean-Patrick Manchette - Three to Kill
36/30 Yassin al-Haj Saleh - The Impossible Revolution: Making Sense of the Syrian Tragedy
37/30 Joan Didion - Democracy
38/30 Nathanael West - The Day of the Locust
39/30 Ian Allinson - Workers Can Win: A Guide to Organising at Work

40/30 Bonnie Garmus - Lessons in Chemistry

Genuinely dreadful. Worth studying as a perfect example of how to write a bad historical novel. Has a magic super-intelligent dog that is judgemental about people smoking because in the 1950s even dogs knew that smoking was bad.

41/30 Mark Fisher - Ghosts of my Life (re-read)

Mark Fisher, innit. Sometimes irritating, sometimes insightful, some bits that are good enough to stay with you. He did... really like... his unnecessary... ellipses, though. Now starting:

42/30 Nick Heath - The Idea

Reckon this one will keep me going for a fair while.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 17, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979
43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train
44/52 - Agatha Christie - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd
45/52 - Maggie Shipstead - Seating Arrangements
46/52 - Joe R. Lansdale - Savage Season: Hap and Leonard Book 1
47/52 - Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women
48/52 - Celeste Ng - Everything I Never Told You

*49/52 - Paula Hawkins - A Slow Fire Burning*


----------



## inva (Oct 17, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna Platzová
13/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx (reread)
14/20 The Blue Lenses and Other Stories by Daphne du Maurier
15/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 2 by Karl Marx
16/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 3 by Karl Marx
17/20 Skein Island by Aliya Whiteley
18/20 The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde
19/20 Marie by Madeleine Bourdouxhe
*20/20 Revolutionaries to Race Leaders: Black Power and the Making of African American Politics by Cedric Johnson*
Another one that's been lurking on my bookshelf for ages, glad I got round to it eventually. A useful look at the internal dynamics and external pressures which encouraged the accomodationist tendencies within the Black Power movement at the expense of more radical programmes. Part of the Adolph Reed orbit (who I should really get round to reading too), that lot have a few recent books out which maybe I'll tackle next year.


----------



## inva (Oct 18, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna Platzová
13/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx (reread)
14/20 The Blue Lenses and Other Stories by Daphne du Maurier
15/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 2 by Karl Marx
16/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 3 by Karl Marx
17/20 Skein Island by Aliya Whiteley
18/20 The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde
19/20 Marie by Madeleine Bourdouxhe
20/20 Revolutionaries to Race Leaders: Black Power and the Making of African American Politics by Cedric Johnson
*21/20 Convenience Store Woman by Sayaka Murata*
Heard a lot of good things about this and picked up a copy a while back, it deserves all the praise - really excellent. Read this in a couple of hours in the sunshine 😊


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 18, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives
35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners
36/45 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
37/45 David Olusoga - Black and British: A Forgotten History
38/45 Michelle Paver - Dark Matter: a ghost story

39/45 Allan Ginsberg - Howl, Kaddish and other poems


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 20, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979
43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train
44/52 - Agatha Christie - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd
45/52 - Maggie Shipstead - Seating Arrangements
46/52 - Joe R. Lansdale - Savage Season: Hap and Leonard Book 1
47/52 - Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women
48/52 - Celeste Ng - Everything I Never Told You
49/52 - Paula Hawkins - A Slow Fire Burning

*50/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Janus Stone*


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 22, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta 
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen  
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland 
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead) 
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon 
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman 
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman 
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)  
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle
27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
28/52 The Day of the Jack Russell by Bateman (ReRead) 
29/52 Dr. Yes  by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 

*30/52 A Heart Full of Headstones by Ian Rankin*


----------



## petee (Oct 22, 2022)

imposs1904 said:


> 5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell



how'd you like it?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 22, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
> 2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
> 3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
> 4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
> ...


Interesting that I recently read that Paula Hawkins but can't really remember it.  I know I like it but have no memory of the story.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 22, 2022)

1/40 Just Like You, Nick Hornby - dl
2/40 A Place Called Winter, Patrick Gale
3/40 Blood Men, Paul Cleave,
4/40 The Middlesteins, Jami Attenberg- dl
5/40 the Midnight Library, Matt Haig
6/40 Born Lippy, Jo Brand
7/40 All the Light We Cannot See, Anthony Doerr- dl
8/40 The Secretary, Zoe Lea
9/40 The Flatshare, Beth O'Leary
10/40 Americanah, Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
11/40 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
12/40 Gwendy's Magic Feather, Richard Chizmar
13/40 Gwendy's Final Task, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
14/40, Find the Girl, Nic Roberts
15/40, Queenie, Candice Carty Williams
16/40 The Madness of Grief, Panayotis, Cacoyannis
17/40 The Advocate's Labyrinth, Tessa Burell
18/40 Solomon Vs Lord, Paul Levine
19/40 Tuesday's Child, Anya Mora
20/40 Sleep Donation, Karen Russell
21/40 All Grown Up, Jami Attenberg
22/40 More Than This, Patrick Ness
23/40 The Deep Blue Alibi, Paul Levine
24/40 The Man by the Sea, Jack Benton
25/40 Should We Stay or Should We Go, Lionel Shriver
26/40 Two Steps Forward, Graeme Simison and Anne Buist
27/40 Fanny Bower Puts Herself Out There, Julia Ariss
28/40 Cold Bath Lane, Lorna Dounaeva
29/40 Spin, KJ Farnham
30/40 The Three Body Problem, Liu Cixin
31/40 The Silent Ones, Linda Coles
32/40 The World Beneath, Rebecca Cantrell
33/40 Confessions of the Fox, Jordy Rosenberg
34/40 Bad Blood, John Carreyrou
35/40 All That Was Left Unsaid, Jacquie Underdone
36/40 left for Dead, Paul J Teague
37/40 The Roadrunner Cafe, Jamie Zerndt
38/40 Blindness, José Saramago
39/40 A History of Loneliness, John Boyne 
40/40 12, Nolon King, David Wright
41 Shuggie Bain, Douglas Stewart 
42 Contacts, Mark Watson
43 Lauren from Last Night, Heather Grace Stewart 
44 Slow Fires Burning, Paula Hawkins
45 The Memory of Love, Aminatta Forna
46 Counterfeit, Kirsten Chen
47 Time and Time Again, Ben Elton
48 Abigail's Shop, Rachal Herron
49 The Last Teacher, Alan Lee


50 The Dictionary of Lost Words, Pip Williams - this is a slow one but really quite lovely.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child
34/75 Night School - Lee Child
35/75 The Midnight Line - Lee Child
36/75 Past Tense - Lee Child.
37/75 Blue Moon - Lee Child
38/75 Raven : Blood Eye - Giles Kristian
39/75 The Sentinel - Lee Child & Andrew Child
40/75 Better Off Dead - Lee Child & Andrew Child
41/75 Surviving The Ecacuation : Book 19 : Welcome To The End Of The World - Frank Tayell
42/75 Martin Martin & The Death Express - Sebastian Sullivan (an Urban75 author)
43/75 Shadow Man - Alan Drew
44/75 The Recruit - Alan Drew
45/75 Return To My Trees : Notes from the Welsh Woodlands- Matthew Yeomans 

Very enjoyable , basically walking through the proposed National Forest of Wales , and weaving in Welsh folklore, history, and trees.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 23, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan  
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta 
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen  
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland 
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead) 
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon 
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman 
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman 
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)  
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle
27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
28/52 The Day of the Jack Russell by Bateman (ReRead) 
29/52 Dr. Yes  by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
30/52 A Heart Full of Headstones by Ian Rankin

*31/52 Remainders of the Day: More Diaries from The Bookshop, Wigtown by Shaun Bythell*


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 24, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979
43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train
44/52 - Agatha Christie - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd
45/52 - Maggie Shipstead - Seating Arrangements
46/52 - Joe R. Lansdale - Savage Season: Hap and Leonard Book 1
47/52 - Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women
48/52 - Celeste Ng - Everything I Never Told You
49/52 - Paula Hawkins - A Slow Fire Burning
50/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Janus Stone

*51/52 - Ian McEwan - Amsterdam
52/52 - Frank Bill - Crimes in Southern Indiana*

<awaits book token >


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour
3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4.
4. Kerry Hadley-Pryce - The Black Country
5. S. A. Cosby - Blacktop Wasteland
6. Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
7. Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds
8. Laini Taylor - Daughter of Smoke and Bone
9. Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
10. Andrew Michael Hurley - Starve Acre
11. Belinda Bauer - Snap
12. Joe R Lansdale - Honky Tonk Samurai
13. Coogan and co - Alan Partridge: Nomad
14. Ann Patchett - Commonwealth
15. Joe R Lansdale - Vanilla Ride
16. Stephen Graham Jones - My Heart is a Chainsaw
17. Susanna Clarke - Piranesi

18. Autism and Asperger Syndrome in Adults - Dr Luke Beardon. A useful little primer.


----------



## yield (Oct 26, 2022)

yield said:


> 1/10 The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss.
> 2/10. The God is Not Willing (Witness, #1) by Steven Erikson
> 3/10. The Song of Achilles by Madeline Miller
> 4/10. Klara and the Sun by Kazuo Ishiguro.
> ...


8/10 Half-Earth Socialism: A Plan to Save the Future from Extinction, Climate Change and Pandemics by Drew Pendergrass and Troy Vettese. 

Naive/shamelessly utopian project. That central planning can be managed with the use of linear programming. Otto Neurath of isotype signage fame is fascinating. 

Game here Half-Earth Socialism: The Game Could it work? Veganism for all!? Jeff Robinson

9/10 Black and British: A Forgotten History by David Olusoga.

An antidote to the airbrushing of history. The rape room at Bunce Island! Morant Bay rebellion. Heart breaking.


----------



## seventh bullet (Oct 26, 2022)

1. A Sacred Space is Never Empty: A History of Soviet Atheism - Victoria Smolkin

2. The Interrogation Rooms of the Korean War: The Untold History - Monica Kim

3. Target: The World; Communist Propaganda Activities in 1955 - Evron Maurice Kirkpatrick (Ed.)

4. Red Blueprint for the Conquest of America - Joseph H. Wherry

5. Masters of Deceit: The Story of Communism in America and How to Fight It - J. Edgar Hoover

6. The Coming Defeat of Communism - James Burnham

7. A Cold War State of Mind: Brainwashing and Postwar American Society - Matthew W. Dunne

8. The Landscape of Stalinism: The Art and Ideology of Soviet Space - Evgeny Dobrenko & Eric Naiman

9. Revolutionary Acts: Amateur Theater and the Soviet State, 1917-1938 - Lynn Mally

10. Mao's Cultural Army: Drama Troupes in China's Rural Revolution - Brian James DeMare

11. Communism in India: Events, Processes and Ideologies - Bidyut Chakrabarty

12. Late Stalinism: The Aesthetics of Politics - Evgeny Dobrenko

13. How Life Writes the Book: Real Socialism and Socialist Realism in Stalin's Russia - Thomas Lahusen

14. Lysenko's Ghost: Epigenetics and Russia - Loren Graham

15. Epic Revisionism: Russian History and Literature as Stalinist Propaganda - Kevin M.F. Platt and David Brandenberger

16. Geopolitical Imagination: Ideology and Utopia in Post-Soviet Russia - Mikhail Suslov


----------



## nogojones (Oct 27, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45 Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home
24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital
25/45 Philip K. Dick - Ubik
26/45 Joan Didion - Salvador
27/45 Peter Carey - True History of the Kelly Gang
28/45 Hermann Hess -  Siddhartha
29/45 Var eds. - The Ukrainian Review, II 1984
30/45 Gordon DeMarco - Frisco Blues
31/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
32/45 Joan Didion - Miami

*33/45 Polymnia Athanassiadi - Pagan Monotheism in Late Antiquity*

A series of essays around quite a diverse range of monotheistic "pagan" beliefs competing with and sometimes inspiring early Christianity. Very good and recommended if that's your thing.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 27, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives
35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners
36/45 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
37/45 David Olusoga - Black and British: A Forgotten History
38/45 Michelle Paver - Dark Matter: a ghost story
39/45 Allan Ginsberg - Howl, Kaddish and other poems

40/45 Alan Garner - Elidor

I definitely read this as a pre-teen boy but all I remembered on reading it again was "is there light in Gorias?"

A lovely, haunting book. On a par with Alan Garner's better-known works.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 28, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan  
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta 
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen  
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland 
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead) 
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon 
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman 
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman 
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)  
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle
27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
28/52 The Day of the Jack Russell by Bateman (ReRead) 
29/52 Dr. Yes  by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
30/52 A Heart Full of Headstones by Ian Rankin
31/52 Remainders of the Day: More Diaries from The Bookshop, Wigtown by Shaun Bythell

*32/52 Be Stiff: The Stiff Records Story by Richard Balls*


----------



## inva (Oct 29, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna Platzová
13/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx (reread)
14/20 The Blue Lenses and Other Stories by Daphne du Maurier
15/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 2 by Karl Marx
16/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 3 by Karl Marx
17/20 Skein Island by Aliya Whiteley
18/20 The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde
19/20 Marie by Madeleine Bourdouxhe
20/20 Revolutionaries to Race Leaders: Black Power and the Making of African American Politics by Cedric Johnson
21/20 Convenience Store Woman by Sayaka Murata
*22/20 Japanese Capitalism Since 1945 edited by T. Morris-Suzuki and T. Seiyama*
I must have seen this book cited somewhere because I made a note of it and picked it up at some point, and from memory it was cited in a critical way and I can definitely see why. Some interesting stuff here and there and it's a subject I don't know much about at all, but despite Morris-Suzuki's introduction saying how Japanese economists are (or were, this was published in 1989 so pretty out of date) very influenced by Marxism I didn't think there was much evidence of it in this collection of essays, it was very top-down economistic on the whole and the only essay placing the Japanese working class more centrally was probably the most bizarre and disappointing of the lot. Glad I read it to at least provide a starting point, very limited though.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 30, 2022)

imposs1904 said:


> *32/52 Be Stiff: The Stiff Records Story by Richard Balls*


I'm sorry, I absolutely fucking refuse to believe there's a book about Stiff Records written by a man called Dick Balls.

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt
29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s
30/30 Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures
31/30 Raymond Williams - Keywords
32/30 Tyneside Anarchist Archive - Anarchism in North East England 1882-1992
33/30 Lauren Oyler - Fake Accounts
34/30 Thomas Ligotti - Songs of a Dead Dreamer and Grimscribe (two books collected in one volume)
35/30 Jean-Patrick Manchette - Three to Kill
36/30 Yassin al-Haj Saleh - The Impossible Revolution: Making Sense of the Syrian Tragedy
37/30 Joan Didion - Democracy
38/30 Nathanael West - The Day of the Locust
39/30 Ian Allinson - Workers Can Win: A Guide to Organising at Work
40/30 Bonnie Garmus - Lessons in Chemistry
41/30 Mark Fisher - Ghosts of my Life (re-read)

42/30 Nick Heath - The Idea

Well, I think I think about anarchist communism and probably also about history differently to how Nick Heath thinks about them, but a useful way of sharpening my mind and thinking on the subject anyway. If anything I think I came away from the book less inclined to platformism than when I started it, which may not have been the intention.

Now starting 

43/30 Matthew Collins - The Walk In


----------



## Me76 (Oct 30, 2022)

1/40 Just Like You, Nick Hornby - dl
2/40 A Place Called Winter, Patrick Gale
3/40 Blood Men, Paul Cleave,
4/40 The Middlesteins, Jami Attenberg- dl
5/40 the Midnight Library, Matt Haig
6/40 Born Lippy, Jo Brand
7/40 All the Light We Cannot See, Anthony Doerr- dl
8/40 The Secretary, Zoe Lea
9/40 The Flatshare, Beth O'Leary
10/40 Americanah, Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
11/40 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
12/40 Gwendy's Magic Feather, Richard Chizmar
13/40 Gwendy's Final Task, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
14/40, Find the Girl, Nic Roberts
15/40, Queenie, Candice Carty Williams
16/40 The Madness of Grief, Panayotis, Cacoyannis
17/40 The Advocate's Labyrinth, Tessa Burell
18/40 Solomon Vs Lord, Paul Levine
19/40 Tuesday's Child, Anya Mora
20/40 Sleep Donation, Karen Russell
21/40 All Grown Up, Jami Attenberg
22/40 More Than This, Patrick Ness
23/40 The Deep Blue Alibi, Paul Levine
24/40 The Man by the Sea, Jack Benton
25/40 Should We Stay or Should We Go, Lionel Shriver
26/40 Two Steps Forward, Graeme Simison and Anne Buist
27/40 Fanny Bower Puts Herself Out There, Julia Ariss
28/40 Cold Bath Lane, Lorna Dounaeva
29/40 Spin, KJ Farnham
30/40 The Three Body Problem, Liu Cixin
31/40 The Silent Ones, Linda Coles
32/40 The World Beneath, Rebecca Cantrell
33/40 Confessions of the Fox, Jordy Rosenberg
34/40 Bad Blood, John Carreyrou
35/40 All That Was Left Unsaid, Jacquie Underdone
36/40 left for Dead, Paul J Teague
37/40 The Roadrunner Cafe, Jamie Zerndt
38/40 Blindness, José Saramago
39/40 A History of Loneliness, John Boyne 
40/40 12, Nolon King, David Wright
41 Shuggie Bain, Douglas Stewart 
42 Contacts, Mark Watson
43 Lauren from Last Night, Heather Grace Stewart 
44 Slow Fires Burning, Paula Hawkins
45 The Memory of Love, Aminatta Forna
46 Counterfeit, Kirsten Chen
47 Time and Time Again, Ben Elton
48 Abigail's Shop, Rachal Herron
49 The Last Teacher, Alan Lee
50 The Dictionary of Lost Words, Pip Williams

51 Fairy Tale, Stephen King - love him and this is a classic with no flaws


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 31, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979
43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train
44/52 - Agatha Christie - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd
45/52 - Maggie Shipstead - Seating Arrangements
46/52 - Joe R. Lansdale - Savage Season: Hap and Leonard Book 1
47/52 - Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women
48/52 - Celeste Ng - Everything I Never Told You
49/52 - Paula Hawkins - A Slow Fire Burning
50/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Janus Stone
51/52 - Ian McEwan - Amsterdam
52/52 - Frank Bill - Crimes in Southern Indiana

*53 - Daphne du Maurier - Jamaica Inn*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child
34/75 Night School - Lee Child
35/75 The Midnight Line - Lee Child
36/75 Past Tense - Lee Child.
37/75 Blue Moon - Lee Child
38/75 Raven : Blood Eye - Giles Kristian
39/75 The Sentinel - Lee Child & Andrew Child
40/75 Better Off Dead - Lee Child & Andrew Child
41/75 Surviving The Ecacuation : Book 19 : Welcome To The End Of The World - Frank Tayell
42/75 Martin Martin & The Death Express - Sebastian Sullivan (an Urban75 author)
43/75 Shadow Man - Alan Drew
44/75 The Recruit - Alan Drew
45/75 Return To My Trees : Notes from the Welsh Woodlands- Matthew Yeomans 
46/75 An American Outlaw- John Stonehouse


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 1, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979
43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train
44/52 - Agatha Christie - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd
45/52 - Maggie Shipstead - Seating Arrangements
46/52 - Joe R. Lansdale - Savage Season: Hap and Leonard Book 1
47/52 - Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women
48/52 - Celeste Ng - Everything I Never Told You
49/52 - Paula Hawkins - A Slow Fire Burning
50/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Janus Stone
51/52 - Ian McEwan - Amsterdam
52/52 - Frank Bill - Crimes in Southern Indiana
53 - Daphne du Maurier - Jamaica Inn

*54 - Anne Tyler - Clock Dance*


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 2, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners
11/26 - William McIlvanney - The Papers of Tony Veitch
12/26 - Wendy Erskine - Dance Move
13/26 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
14/26 - DBC Pierre - Breakfast with the Borgias
15/26 - William McIlvanney - Strange Loyalties
16/26 - Edna O’Brien - The Little Red Chairs
17/26 - Philip K. Dick - A Scanner Darkly
18/26 - Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
19/26 - Kevin Barry - There are Little Kingdoms
20/26 - Wu Ming - 54
21/26 - Jim Dodge - Fup

22/26 - John Steinbeck - Of Mice and Men
23/26 - William McIlvanney - Docherty


----------



## nogojones (Nov 2, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45 Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home
24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital
25/45 Philip K. Dick - Ubik
26/45 Joan Didion - Salvador
27/45 Peter Carey - True History of the Kelly Gang
28/45 Hermann Hess -  Siddhartha
29/45 Var eds. - The Ukrainian Review, II 1984
30/45 Gordon DeMarco - Frisco Blues
31/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
32/45 Joan Didion - Miami
33/45 Polymnia Athanassiadi - Pagan Monotheism in Late Antiquity

*34/45 Kim Stanley Robinson - Red Mars*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 4, 2022)

1/39 - Mark Andrews: Paint My Name in Black and Gold
2/39 - Allan Glenn: Stuart Adamson: Through a Big Country
3/39 - Len McCluskey: Why You Should be a Trade Unionist
4/39 - Dick Hebidge: Subculture: The meaning of style
5/39 - Walter Benjamin: Illuminations
6/39 - Jeremy Seabrook: What Went Wrong
7/39 - Raymond Williams: People of the Black Mountains
8/39 - Michael Lind - The New Class War: Saving Democracy from the Managerial Elite
9/39 - McKenzie Wark - Capital is Dead: Is this something worse?
10/39 - Raymond Williams - Second Generation
11/39 - Joel Kotkin: The Coming of Neo-Feudalism: A Warning to the Global Middle Class
12/39 - Paolo Gerbaudo: The Great Recoil: Politics after Populism and Pandemic
13/39 - Tom Nairn: The Left Against Europe

Fallen down an economics black hole. Really struggled to wage through these but am glad I have. 

14/39 - Geoff Mann: In the Long Run We Are All Dead: Keynesianism, Political Economy and Revolution
15/39 - Thomas Frank: One Market Under God: Extreme Capitalism, Market Populism and the End of Economic Democracy 
16/39 -  Mark Blyth - Great Transformations: Economic Ideas and Institutional Change in the Twentieth Century
17/39 - Ha-Joon Chang: Globalization, Economic Development and the Role of the State 
​​


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 4, 2022)

19/29 Michael Richmond & Alex Charnley - Fractured: Race, Class, Gender and the Hatred of Identity Politics

A useful corrective to anti-ID-pol. The position is that the working class has _always_ been divided (fractured) and there are some very readable historical examples of times when a mythological united working class has obscured some horrific incidents. For example the ”red summer” of 1919 in America which saw countless strikes and Union militancy. But also lynchings and Union leaders decrying black workers for depressing wages. There is a lot of good material about the experience and ongoing useful contribution of black feminists. And a few sideswipes at arseholes like Paul Embery too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood
13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena
14. "American Dirt" -Jeanine Cummins
15. "Their Little Secret" - Mark Billingham
16. "The Murder List" - Jackie Kabler
17. "Twelve Secrets" - Robert Gold
18. "It Ends at Midnight" - Harriet Tyce
19. "Thirteen Storeys - Jonathan Sims
20. "The Twyford Code" - Janice Hallett
21. "The Stranger Diaries" - Elly Griffiths
22. "People Like Her" - Ellery Lloyd
23. " The Island" -  Adrian McKinty
24. "Amok" - Sebastian Fitzek
25: 'Amongst Our Weapons" - Ben Aaronovitch
26: "Those People" - Louise Candlish

*27: "A Fatal Crossing" - Tom Hindle. Excellent classic era style Murder mystery. Really enjoyed this.*


----------



## nogojones (Nov 6, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45 Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home
24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital
25/45 Philip K. Dick - Ubik
26/45 Joan Didion - Salvador
27/45 Peter Carey - True History of the Kelly Gang
28/45 Hermann Hess -  Siddhartha
29/45 Var eds. - The Ukrainian Review, II 1984
30/45 Gordon DeMarco - Frisco Blues
31/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
32/45 Joan Didion - Miami
33/45 Polymnia Athanassiadi - Pagan Monotheism in Late Antiquity
34/45 Kim Stanley Robinson - Red Mars

*35/45 Elizabeth Bowen - The Death of the Heart*

I have no idea where I heard about this book. I thought it must have been from someone on here, did a search to thank whoever it was and came up blank - but that might just be the shite search function here. An orphaned teenager is sent to live with her much older half brother, wife and associates. All the most awful, soulless, spiteful, upper middle class people I can think of. Set post WWI, the writing is incredible. Not that much happens, but you're drawn in to the lives of these shallow misanthropes and social inadequates by the sheer force of Bowens writing and observations.





​


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 6, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979
43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train
44/52 - Agatha Christie - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd
45/52 - Maggie Shipstead - Seating Arrangements
46/52 - Joe R. Lansdale - Savage Season: Hap and Leonard Book 1
47/52 - Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women
48/52 - Celeste Ng - Everything I Never Told You
49/52 - Paula Hawkins - A Slow Fire Burning
50/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Janus Stone
51/52 - Ian McEwan - Amsterdam
52/52 - Frank Bill - Crimes in Southern Indiana
53 - Daphne du Maurier - Jamaica Inn
54 - Anne Tyler - Clock Dance

*55 - Graham Greene - The End of The Affair*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 6, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives
35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners
36/45 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
37/45 David Olusoga - Black and British: A Forgotten History
38/45 Michelle Paver - Dark Matter: a ghost story
39/45 Allan Ginsberg - Howl, Kaddish and other poems
40/45 Alan Garner - Elidor

41/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 6, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan 
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe 
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell 
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie   
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta 
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen  
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland 
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead) 
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon 
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman 
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman 
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)  
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle
27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
28/52 The Day of the Jack Russell by Bateman (ReRead) 
29/52 Dr. Yes  by Colin Bateman (ReRead) 
30/52 A Heart Full of Headstones by Ian Rankin
31/52 Remainders of the Day: More Diaries from The Bookshop, Wigtown by Shaun Bythell
32/52 Be Stiff: The Stiff Records Story by Richard Balls

*33/52 Hooked: Addiction and the Long Road to Recovery by Paul Merson with Rob Bagchi*


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 8, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt
29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s
30/30 Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures
31/30 Raymond Williams - Keywords
32/30 Tyneside Anarchist Archive - Anarchism in North East England 1882-1992
33/30 Lauren Oyler - Fake Accounts
34/30 Thomas Ligotti - Songs of a Dead Dreamer and Grimscribe (two books collected in one volume)
35/30 Jean-Patrick Manchette - Three to Kill
36/30 Yassin al-Haj Saleh - The Impossible Revolution: Making Sense of the Syrian Tragedy
37/30 Joan Didion - Democracy
38/30 Nathanael West - The Day of the Locust
39/30 Ian Allinson - Workers Can Win: A Guide to Organising at Work
40/30 Bonnie Garmus - Lessons in Chemistry
41/30 Mark Fisher - Ghosts of my Life (re-read)
42/30 Nick Heath - The Idea

43/30 Matthew Collins - The Walk In

I suppose perhaps one to file alongside No Retreat as antifascist books to take with a larger pinch of salt than usual? Could do with a bit more editing, but does at least have an index. Turns into a bit of an overview of recent far-right trials and informers at the end, with Britain First and so on making guest appearances alongside the NA lot.
Now reading:
44/30 Kristian Williams - Gang Politics
Which is really good imo. Did also start on a re-read of City of Quartz but had to take a break after realising/remembering that it's really not a particularly easy book.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 8, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt
29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s
30/30 Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures
31/30 Raymond Williams - Keywords
32/30 Tyneside Anarchist Archive - Anarchism in North East England 1882-1992
33/30 Lauren Oyler - Fake Accounts
34/30 Thomas Ligotti - Songs of a Dead Dreamer and Grimscribe (two books collected in one volume)
35/30 Jean-Patrick Manchette - Three to Kill
36/30 Yassin al-Haj Saleh - The Impossible Revolution: Making Sense of the Syrian Tragedy
37/30 Joan Didion - Democracy
38/30 Nathanael West - The Day of the Locust
39/30 Ian Allinson - Workers Can Win: A Guide to Organising at Work
40/30 Bonnie Garmus - Lessons in Chemistry
41/30 Mark Fisher - Ghosts of my Life (re-read)
42/30 Nick Heath - The Idea
43/30 Matthew Collins - The Walk In

44/30 Kristian Williams - Gang Politics

Read most of this one on a long coach journey this weekend, I didn't just get through it in the last hour! Definitely recommended, has three main essays, one which I'd read before about counterinsurgency and community policing, one looking at gang politicisation and the ways that political organisations can degenerate into gangs, and then the standout for me was the third one, looking at the Proud Boys and antifa and tracing the trajectory from 80s skinhead gangs like the Baldies to ARA to contemporary antifa. A really interesting read on anarchist/antifascist ethics and violence. Now going back to

45/30 Mike Davis - City of Quartz (re-read)

A re-read partially prompted by trying to describe it to someone and realising that I have absolutely no memory of why it's called that. Does Los Angeles have a lot of quartz? Is it some kind of a metaphor? No idea.


----------



## inva (Nov 9, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna Platzová
13/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx (reread)
14/20 The Blue Lenses and Other Stories by Daphne du Maurier
15/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 2 by Karl Marx
16/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 3 by Karl Marx
17/20 Skein Island by Aliya Whiteley
18/20 The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde
19/20 Marie by Madeleine Bourdouxhe
20/20 Revolutionaries to Race Leaders: Black Power and the Making of African American Politics by Cedric Johnson
21/20 Convenience Store Woman by Sayaka Murata
22/20 Japanese Capitalism Since 1945 edited by T. Morris-Suzuki and T. Seiyama
*23/20 Hardhats, Hippies, and Hawks: The Vietnam Antiwar Movement as Myth and Memory by Penny Lewis*
Another from the Adolph Reed orbit, I thought this one would be interesting and it was. While I don't know a huge amount about the Vietnam War and even less about the antiwar movement, this was very accessible and with Lewis' particular focus on both the class makeup of the antiwar movement and how it was related to by the broader working class it was pretty familiar ground examining the narrative of reactionary workers v liberal elites for example. I have some disagreements with Reed and co when it comes to practical politics so found the conclusion a bit weak but overall well worth reading.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 10, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives
35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners
36/45 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
37/45 David Olusoga - Black and British: A Forgotten History
38/45 Michelle Paver - Dark Matter: a ghost story
39/45 Allan Ginsberg - Howl, Kaddish and other poems
40/45 Alan Garner - Elidor
41/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary

42/45 P Djeli Clark - Ring Shout: or Hunting Ku Kluxes in the End Times


----------



## yield (Nov 10, 2022)

yield said:


> 1/10 The Name of the Wind by Patrick Rothfuss.
> 2/10 The God is Not Willing (Witness, #1) by Steven Erikson
> 3/10 The Song of Achilles by Madeline Miller
> 4/10 Klara and the Sun by Kazuo Ishiguro.
> ...


10/10 The Buried Giant by Kazuo Ishiguro.

A post-Arthurian fable of memory, love and loss. And how countries are founded on blood.


----------



## Winot (Nov 11, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)
5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams
6/29 The Right to Sex - Amia Srinivasan
7/29 Boyle: Between God and Science - Michael Hunter
8/29 Autumn - Ali Smith
9/29 The Latecomers - Anita Brookner
10/29 Manhattan 45 - Jan Morris
11/29 Olives - AE Stallings
12/29 Why Believe? - John Cottingham
13/29 Hapax- AE Stallings
14/29 Acts of Service - Lillian Fishman
15/29 The Odyssey - Homer (tr. Emily Wilson)

*16/29 Eminent Victorians - Lytton Strachey*

Took me forever to finish this (started as a result of a reading/walking group walk around Bloomsbury). Entertaining and well-written but blimey he does go on. And on.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 12, 2022)

1/40 Just Like You, Nick Hornby - dl
2/40 A Place Called Winter, Patrick Gale
3/40 Blood Men, Paul Cleave,
4/40 The Middlesteins, Jami Attenberg- dl
5/40 the Midnight Library, Matt Haig
6/40 Born Lippy, Jo Brand
7/40 All the Light We Cannot See, Anthony Doerr- dl
8/40 The Secretary, Zoe Lea
9/40 The Flatshare, Beth O'Leary
10/40 Americanah, Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
11/40 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
12/40 Gwendy's Magic Feather, Richard Chizmar
13/40 Gwendy's Final Task, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
14/40, Find the Girl, Nic Roberts
15/40, Queenie, Candice Carty Williams
16/40 The Madness of Grief, Panayotis, Cacoyannis
17/40 The Advocate's Labyrinth, Tessa Burell
18/40 Solomon Vs Lord, Paul Levine
19/40 Tuesday's Child, Anya Mora
20/40 Sleep Donation, Karen Russell
21/40 All Grown Up, Jami Attenberg
22/40 More Than This, Patrick Ness
23/40 The Deep Blue Alibi, Paul Levine
24/40 The Man by the Sea, Jack Benton
25/40 Should We Stay or Should We Go, Lionel Shriver
26/40 Two Steps Forward, Graeme Simison and Anne Buist
27/40 Fanny Bower Puts Herself Out There, Julia Ariss
28/40 Cold Bath Lane, Lorna Dounaeva
29/40 Spin, KJ Farnham
30/40 The Three Body Problem, Liu Cixin
31/40 The Silent Ones, Linda Coles
32/40 The World Beneath, Rebecca Cantrell
33/40 Confessions of the Fox, Jordy Rosenberg
34/40 Bad Blood, John Carreyrou
35/40 All That Was Left Unsaid, Jacquie Underdone
36/40 left for Dead, Paul J Teague
37/40 The Roadrunner Cafe, Jamie Zerndt
38/40 Blindness, José Saramago
39/40 A History of Loneliness, John Boyne 
40/40 12, Nolon King, David Wright
41 Shuggie Bain, Douglas Stewart 
42 Contacts, Mark Watson
43 Lauren from Last Night, Heather Grace Stewart 
44 Slow Fires Burning, Paula Hawkins
45 The Memory of Love, Aminatta Forna
46 Counterfeit, Kirsten Chen
47 Time and Time Again, Ben Elton
48 Abigail's Shop, Rachal Herron
49 The Last Teacher, Alan Lee
50 The Dictionary of Lost Words, Pip Williams
51 Fairy Tale, Stephen King
52 The Dinner Guest, B P Walters


53 Go Tell it on the Mountain, James Baldwin - found this hard going, bit too much church and preaching 

54 The Library, Bella Osborne 
Easy, feel good read.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 13, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45 Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home
24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital
25/45 Philip K. Dick - Ubik
26/45 Joan Didion - Salvador
27/45 Peter Carey - True History of the Kelly Gang
28/45 Hermann Hess -  Siddhartha
29/45 Var eds. - The Ukrainian Review, II 1984
30/45 Gordon DeMarco - Frisco Blues
31/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
32/45 Joan Didion - Miami
33/45 Polymnia Athanassiadi - Pagan Monotheism in Late Antiquity
34/45 Kim Stanley Robinson - Red Mars
35/45 Elizabeth Bowen - The Death of the Heart

*36/45 Virginia Woolf - A Room of One's Own*


----------



## ska invita (Nov 13, 2022)

nogojones said:


> 18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell


how was this?


----------



## nogojones (Nov 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> how was this?


An absolute ball. One of my favourite books of the year and I recommended it to anyone who would listen. 

Not high literature, but pure fun.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> how was this?


This was my original quick review....



> Possibly the greatest novel of the 21st century. May be a little lacking in plot, but with prose like this you don't need plot...
> 
> _ "looking up at the framed picture of Liz Kendle that hung over his bed.... She was a magnificent spectacle of patriotic British womanhood. Legs wide apart as she stood on the front of a chieftain tank"_


----------



## nogojones (Nov 13, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45 Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home
24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital
25/45 Philip K. Dick - Ubik
26/45 Joan Didion - Salvador
27/45 Peter Carey - True History of the Kelly Gang
28/45 Hermann Hess -  Siddhartha
29/45 Var eds. - The Ukrainian Review, II 1984
30/45 Gordon DeMarco - Frisco Blues
31/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
32/45 Joan Didion - Miami
33/45 Polymnia Athanassiadi - Pagan Monotheism in Late Antiquity
34/45 Kim Stanley Robinson - Red Mars
35/45 Elizabeth Bowen - The Death of the Heart
36/45 Virginia Woolf - A Room of One's Own

*37/45 Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama*

Not read any ACC since I was a kid and couldn't remember what his writing was like. A story well told, all well researched in terms of the science, but underneath that I have this uncomfortable feeling that he held some pretty shitty views.


----------



## yield (Nov 13, 2022)

nogojones said:


> *37/45 Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama*
> 
> Not read any ACC since I was a kid and couldn't remember what his writing was like. A story well told, all well researched in terms of the science, but underneath that I have this uncomfortable feeling that he held some pretty shitty views.


Arthur C Clarke was cleared of allegations of child abuse.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 13, 2022)

yield said:


> Arthur C Clarke was cleared of allegations of child abuse.


The instinct I had from the book felt like a low level misogyny. Just that slightly uncomfortable feeling.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 14, 2022)

1/39 - Mark Andrews: Paint My Name in Black and Gold
2/39 - Allan Glenn: Stuart Adamson: Through a Big Country
3/39 - Len McCluskey: Why You Should be a Trade Unionist
4/39 - Dick Hebidge: Subculture: The meaning of style
5/39 - Walter Benjamin: Illuminations
6/39 - Jeremy Seabrook: What Went Wrong
7/39 - Raymond Williams: People of the Black Mountains
8/39 - Michael Lind - The New Class War: Saving Democracy from the Managerial Elite
9/39 - McKenzie Wark - Capital is Dead: Is this something worse?
10/39 - Raymond Williams - Second Generation
11/39 - Joel Kotkin: The Coming of Neo-Feudalism: A Warning to the Global Middle Class
12/39 - Paolo Gerbaudo: The Great Recoil: Politics after Populism and Pandemic
13/39 - Tom Nairn: The Left Against Europe
14/39 - Geoff Mann: In the Long Run We Are All Dead: Keynesianism, Political Economy and Revolution
15/39 - Thomas Frank: One Market Under God: Extreme Capitalism, Market Populism and the End of Economic Democracy
16/39 - Mark Blyth - Great Transformations: Economic Ideas and Institutional Change in the Twentieth Century
17/39 - Ha-Joon Chang: Globalization, Economic Development and the Role of the State
18/39 - Paul Baran - The Economic Theory of Growth 

Brilliant Marxist analysis of the social, cultural and economic processes that produce development and under-developnent in the capitalist economy.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 14, 2022)

ska invita said:


> how was this?





nogojones said:


> 18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell


I absolutely loved this too. It's very funny and well observed. And a bit mad.

The predecessor _Chubz: The Demonization of My Working Arse_ is nearly as good.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 14, 2022)

I like Lemmey, but I have found myself wondering whether Red Tory and Chubz might be too much for my delicate constitution?


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 15, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners
11/26 - William McIlvanney - The Papers of Tony Veitch
12/26 - Wendy Erskine - Dance Move
13/26 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
14/26 - DBC Pierre - Breakfast with the Borgias
15/26 - William McIlvanney - Strange Loyalties
16/26 - Edna O’Brien - The Little Red Chairs
17/26 - Philip K. Dick - A Scanner Darkly
18/26 - Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
19/26 - Kevin Barry - There are Little Kingdoms
20/26 - Wu Ming - 54
21/26 - Jim Dodge - Fup
22/26 - John Steinbeck - Of Mice and Men
23/26 - William McIlvanney - Docherty

24/26 - Kurt Vonnegut - God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater


----------



## nogojones (Nov 15, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45 Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home
24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital
25/45 Philip K. Dick - Ubik
26/45 Joan Didion - Salvador
27/45 Peter Carey - True History of the Kelly Gang
28/45 Hermann Hess -  Siddhartha
29/45 Var eds. - The Ukrainian Review, II 1984
30/45 Gordon DeMarco - Frisco Blues
31/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
32/45 Joan Didion - Miami
33/45 Polymnia Athanassiadi - Pagan Monotheism in Late Antiquity
34/45 Kim Stanley Robinson - Red Mars
35/45 Elizabeth Bowen - The Death of the Heart
36/45 Virginia Woolf - A Room of One's Own
37/45 Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama

*38/45 Sayaka Murata - Convenience Store Woman*

Sweet tale of a very neurodivergent woman who finds a place in the world working in a convenience store, whilst dealing with a awful incel she adopts in the hope of being judged "normal".

 Picked up on inva's recommendation and I'd second it.


----------



## inva (Nov 16, 2022)

nogojones said:


> *38/45 Sayaka Murata - Convenience Store Woman*
> 
> Sweet tale of a very neurodivergent woman who finds a place in the world working in a convenience store, whilst dealing with a awful incel she adopts in the hope of being judged "normal".
> 
> Picked up on inva's recommendation and I'd second it.


Glad you liked it!


----------



## inva (Nov 16, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna Platzová
13/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx (reread)
14/20 The Blue Lenses and Other Stories by Daphne du Maurier
15/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 2 by Karl Marx
16/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 3 by Karl Marx
17/20 Skein Island by Aliya Whiteley
18/20 The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde
19/20 Marie by Madeleine Bourdouxhe
20/20 Revolutionaries to Race Leaders: Black Power and the Making of African American Politics by Cedric Johnson
21/20 Convenience Store Woman by Sayaka Murata
22/20 Japanese Capitalism Since 1945 edited by T. Morris-Suzuki and T. Seiyama
23/20 Hardhats, Hippies, and Hawks: The Vietnam Antiwar Movement as Myth and Memory by Penny Lewis
*24/20 Memoirs of an Infantry Officer by Siegfried Sassoon*
Didn't realise this was part of a trilogy when I started reading it, and also didn't realise it was technically fictional until right near the end when I realised huh someone called him George. I enjoyed Pat Barker's Regeneration a lot when I read it for my GCSE English coursework and as well as being interesting in itself this made me want to re-read that, maybe one for next year's challenge.


----------



## colbhoy (Nov 16, 2022)

1/9 - Phantom by Jo Nesbo
2/9 - Shuggie Bain by Douglas Stuart
3/9 - Cold Killing by Luke Delaney
4/9 - A Time for Mercy by John Grisham
*5/9 - Long Road to Mercy by David Baldacci*


----------



## nogojones (Nov 16, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45 Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home
24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital
25/45 Philip K. Dick - Ubik
26/45 Joan Didion - Salvador
27/45 Peter Carey - True History of the Kelly Gang
28/45 Hermann Hess -  Siddhartha
29/45 Var eds. - The Ukrainian Review, II 1984
30/45 Gordon DeMarco - Frisco Blues
31/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
32/45 Joan Didion - Miami
33/45 Polymnia Athanassiadi - Pagan Monotheism in Late Antiquity
34/45 Kim Stanley Robinson - Red Mars
35/45 Elizabeth Bowen - The Death of the Heart
36/45 Virginia Woolf - A Room of One's Own
37/45 Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
38/45 Sayaka Murata - Convenience Store Woman

*39/45 Sheila Rowbotham - Hidden From History*

Snapshots of womens place in British society from a class perspective. Pretty good.

I'm on jury service for a couple of weeks so hopefully catching up on my target a bit.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 17, 2022)

urban75 forums
PursuedByBears
 books, films, TV, radio & writing
Never mind the virus here's the 2022 reading challenge thread
 Thread starterPickman's model Start dateDec 18, 2021
 I expect to read this many books in 2022
0
Votes: 2 3.7%
1-9
Votes: 9 16.7%
10-19
Votes: 9 16.7%
20-29
Votes: 9 16.7%
30-39
Votes: 6 11.1%
40-49
Votes: 9 16.7%
50-59
Votes: 5 9.3%
60-69
Votes: 1 1.9%
70-79
Votes: 2 3.7%
80-89
Votes: 0 0.0%
90-99
Votes: 0 0.0%
100+
Votes: 2 3.7%
Total voters 54
Change vote
First
 Prev
22 of 22
Ignore thread
Unwatch

•••
PursuedByBears
PursuedByBears
Go stick your head in a pig
Nov 10, 2022
Add bookmark
#631
1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives
35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners
36/45 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
37/45 David Olusoga - Black and British: A Forgotten History
38/45 Michelle Paver - Dark Matter: a ghost story
39/45 Allan Ginsberg - Howl, Kaddish and other poems
40/45 Alan Garner - Elidor
41/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
42/45 P Djeli Clark - Ring Shout

43/45 Arthur Conan Doyle  The Sign of Four


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 19, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie 
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead)
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle
27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
28/52 The Day of the Jack Russell by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
29/52 Dr. Yes  by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
30/52 A Heart Full of Headstones by Ian Rankin
31/52 Remainders of the Day: More Diaries from The Bookshop, Wigtown by Shaun Bythell
32/52 Be Stiff: The Stiff Records Story by Richard Balls
33/52 Hooked: Addiction and the Long Road to Recovery by Paul Merson with Rob Bagchi

*34/52 The Prisoner of Brenda by Colin Bateman (ReRead)*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 19, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives
35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners
36/45 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
37/45 David Olusoga - Black and British: A Forgotten History
38/45 Michelle Paver - Dark Matter: a ghost story
39/45 Allan Ginsberg - Howl, Kaddish and other poems
40/45 Alan Garner - Elidor
41/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
42/45 P Djeli Clark - Ring Shout
43/45 Arthur Conan Doyle The Sign of Four

44/45 Frances Hardinge - Unraveller
45/45 Raymond Briggs - When the Wind Blows


----------



## Me76 (Nov 20, 2022)

1/40 Just Like You, Nick Hornby - dl
2/40 A Place Called Winter, Patrick Gale
3/40 Blood Men, Paul Cleave,
4/40 The Middlesteins, Jami Attenberg- dl
5/40 the Midnight Library, Matt Haig
6/40 Born Lippy, Jo Brand
7/40 All the Light We Cannot See, Anthony Doerr- dl
8/40 The Secretary, Zoe Lea
9/40 The Flatshare, Beth O'Leary
10/40 Americanah, Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
11/40 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
12/40 Gwendy's Magic Feather, Richard Chizmar
13/40 Gwendy's Final Task, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
14/40, Find the Girl, Nic Roberts
15/40, Queenie, Candice Carty Williams
16/40 The Madness of Grief, Panayotis, Cacoyannis
17/40 The Advocate's Labyrinth, Tessa Burell
18/40 Solomon Vs Lord, Paul Levine
19/40 Tuesday's Child, Anya Mora
20/40 Sleep Donation, Karen Russell
21/40 All Grown Up, Jami Attenberg
22/40 More Than This, Patrick Ness
23/40 The Deep Blue Alibi, Paul Levine
24/40 The Man by the Sea, Jack Benton
25/40 Should We Stay or Should We Go, Lionel Shriver
26/40 Two Steps Forward, Graeme Simison and Anne Buist
27/40 Fanny Bower Puts Herself Out There, Julia Ariss
28/40 Cold Bath Lane, Lorna Dounaeva
29/40 Spin, KJ Farnham
30/40 The Three Body Problem, Liu Cixin
31/40 The Silent Ones, Linda Coles
32/40 The World Beneath, Rebecca Cantrell
33/40 Confessions of the Fox, Jordy Rosenberg
34/40 Bad Blood, John Carreyrou
35/40 All That Was Left Unsaid, Jacquie Underdone
36/40 left for Dead, Paul J Teague
37/40 The Roadrunner Cafe, Jamie Zerndt
38/40 Blindness, José Saramago
39/40 A History of Loneliness, John Boyne 
40/40 12, Nolon King, David Wright
41 Shuggie Bain, Douglas Stewart
42 Contacts, Mark Watson
43 Lauren from Last Night, Heather Grace Stewart
44 Slow Fires Burning, Paula Hawkins
45 The Memory of Love, Aminatta Forna
46 Counterfeit, Kirsten Chen
47 Time and Time Again, Ben Elton
48 Abigail's Shop, Rachal Herron
49 The Last Teacher, Alan Lee
50 The Dictionary of Lost Words, Pip Williams
51 Fairy Tale, Stephen King
52 The Dinner Guest, B P Walters
53 Go Tell it on the Mountain, James Baldwin
54 The Library, Bella Osborne
55 The Queen of Bloody Everything, Joanna Nadin


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 20, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie 
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead)
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle
27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
28/52 The Day of the Jack Russell by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
29/52 Dr. Yes  by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
30/52 A Heart Full of Headstones by Ian Rankin
31/52 Remainders of the Day: More Diaries from The Bookshop, Wigtown by Shaun Bythell
32/52 Be Stiff: The Stiff Records Story by Richard Balls
33/52 Hooked: Addiction and the Long Road to Recovery by Paul Merson with Rob Bagchi
34/52 The Prisoner of Brenda by Colin Bateman (ReRead)

*35/52 The Fugitive Pigeon by Donald E. Westlake*


----------



## Winot (Nov 20, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)
5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams
6/29 The Right to Sex - Amia Srinivasan
7/29 Boyle: Between God and Science - Michael Hunter
8/29 Autumn - Ali Smith
9/29 The Latecomers - Anita Brookner
10/29 Manhattan 45 - Jan Morris
11/29 Olives - AE Stallings
12/29 Why Believe? - John Cottingham
13/29 Hapax- AE Stallings
14/29 Acts of Service - Lillian Fishman
15/29 The Odyssey - Homer (tr. Emily Wilson)
16/29 Eminent Victorians - Lytton Strachey

*17/29 The Bloomsbury Group - Frances Spalding*

Nicely illustrated potted bios of the main players.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child
34/75 Night School - Lee Child
35/75 The Midnight Line - Lee Child
36/75 Past Tense - Lee Child.
37/75 Blue Moon - Lee Child
38/75 Raven : Blood Eye - Giles Kristian
39/75 The Sentinel - Lee Child & Andrew Child
40/75 Better Off Dead - Lee Child & Andrew Child
41/75 Surviving The Ecacuation : Book 19 : Welcome To The End Of The World - Frank Tayell
42/75 Martin Martin & The Death Express - Sebastian Sullivan (an Urban75 author)
43/75 Shadow Man - Alan Drew
44/75 The Recruit - Alan Drew
45/75 Return To My Trees : Notes from the Welsh Woodlands- Matthew Yeomans
46/75 An American Outlaw- John Stonehouse
47/75 One Man's Terrorist : A Political History Of The IRA - Daniel Finn


----------



## Winot (Nov 21, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)
5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams
6/29 The Right to Sex - Amia Srinivasan
7/29 Boyle: Between God and Science - Michael Hunter
8/29 Autumn - Ali Smith
9/29 The Latecomers - Anita Brookner
10/29 Manhattan 45 - Jan Morris
11/29 Olives - AE Stallings
12/29 Why Believe? - John Cottingham
13/29 Hapax- AE Stallings
14/29 Acts of Service - Lillian Fishman
15/29 The Odyssey - Homer (tr. Emily Wilson)
16/29 Eminent Victorians - Lytton Strachey
17/29 The Bloomsbury Group - Frances Spalding

*18/29 Philip Larkin: Art, Life and Love - James Booth *

Larkin biography from a member of the English department at Hull. Seeks to redress the balance following the earlier Andrew Motion work which was considered by some to be too negative in relation to the poet’s personality. Slightly staid with a bit too much English literature analysis of the poems, but worth a read if you’re a Larkin lover.


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 21, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners
11/26 - William McIlvanney - The Papers of Tony Veitch
12/26 - Wendy Erskine - Dance Move
13/26 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
14/26 - DBC Pierre - Breakfast with the Borgias
15/26 - William McIlvanney - Strange Loyalties
16/26 - Edna O’Brien - The Little Red Chairs
17/26 - Philip K. Dick - A Scanner Darkly
18/26 - Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
19/26 - Kevin Barry - There are Little Kingdoms
20/26 - Wu Ming - 54
21/26 - Jim Dodge - Fup
22/26 - John Steinbeck - Of Mice and Men
23/26 - William McIlvanney - Docherty
24/26 - Kurt Vonnegut - God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater

25/26 - F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 22, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives
35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners
36/45 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
37/45 David Olusoga - Black and British: A Forgotten History
38/45 Michelle Paver - Dark Matter: a ghost story
39/45 Allan Ginsberg - Howl, Kaddish and other poems
40/45 Alan Garner - Elidor
41/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
42/45 P Djeli Clark - Ring Shout
43/45 Arthur Conan Doyle The Sign of Four
44/45 Frances Hardinge - Unraveller
45/45 Raymond Briggs - When the Wind Blows

46/45 Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street

Amazing book, couldn't put it down and read it in two days.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979
43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train
44/52 - Agatha Christie - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd
45/52 - Maggie Shipstead - Seating Arrangements
46/52 - Joe R. Lansdale - Savage Season: Hap and Leonard Book 1
47/52 - Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women
48/52 - Celeste Ng - Everything I Never Told You
49/52 - Paula Hawkins - A Slow Fire Burning
50/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Janus Stone
51/52 - Ian McEwan - Amsterdam
52/52 - Frank Bill - Crimes in Southern Indiana
53 - Daphne du Maurier - Jamaica Inn
54 - Anne Tyler - Clock Dance
55 - Graham Greene - The End of The Affair

*56 - Stephen King - Fairy Tale*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 23, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child
34/75 Night School - Lee Child
35/75 The Midnight Line - Lee Child
36/75 Past Tense - Lee Child.
37/75 Blue Moon - Lee Child
38/75 Raven : Blood Eye - Giles Kristian
39/75 The Sentinel - Lee Child & Andrew Child
40/75 Better Off Dead - Lee Child & Andrew Child
41/75 Surviving The Ecacuation : Book 19 : Welcome To The End Of The World - Frank Tayell
42/75 Martin Martin & The Death Express - Sebastian Sullivan (an Urban75 author)
43/75 Shadow Man - Alan Drew
44/75 The Recruit - Alan Drew
45/75 Return To My Trees : Notes from the Welsh Woodlands- Matthew Yeomans
46/75 An American Outlaw- John Stonehouse
47/75 One Man's Terrorist : A Political History Of The IRA - Daniel Finn
48/75 Raven : Sons Of Thunder - Giles Kristian


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 24, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie 
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead)
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle
27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
28/52 The Day of the Jack Russell by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
29/52 Dr. Yes  by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
30/52 A Heart Full of Headstones by Ian Rankin
31/52 Remainders of the Day: More Diaries from The Bookshop, Wigtown by Shaun Bythell
32/52 Be Stiff: The Stiff Records Story by Richard Balls
33/52 Hooked: Addiction and the Long Road to Recovery by Paul Merson with Rob Bagchi
34/52 The Prisoner of Brenda by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
35/52 The Fugitive Pigeon by Donald E. Westlake

*36/52 Bank Shot by Donald E. Westlake*


----------



## nogojones (Nov 26, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45 Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home
24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital
25/45 Philip K. Dick - Ubik
26/45 Joan Didion - Salvador
27/45 Peter Carey - True History of the Kelly Gang
28/45 Hermann Hess -  Siddhartha
29/45 Var eds. - The Ukrainian Review, II 1984
30/45 Gordon DeMarco - Frisco Blues
31/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
32/45 Joan Didion - Miami
33/45 Polymnia Athanassiadi - Pagan Monotheism in Late Antiquity
34/45 Kim Stanley Robinson - Red Mars
35/45 Elizabeth Bowen - The Death of the Heart
36/45 Virginia Woolf - A Room of One's Own
37/45 Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
38/45 Sayaka Murata - Convenience Store Woman
39/45 Sheila Rowbotham - Hidden From History

*40/45 Bert Random - Spannered*

One night in a squat party in Bristol. Great fun, just drugs and dancing. The literary version of One Night in Hackney. Cheers ska invita

*41/45 Joan Didion - After Henry
42/45 Albert Camus - Happy Death*


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 27, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie 
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead)
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle
27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
28/52 The Day of the Jack Russell by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
29/52 Dr. Yes  by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
30/52 A Heart Full of Headstones by Ian Rankin
31/52 Remainders of the Day: More Diaries from The Bookshop, Wigtown by Shaun Bythell
32/52 Be Stiff: The Stiff Records Story by Richard Balls
33/52 Hooked: Addiction and the Long Road to Recovery by Paul Merson with Rob Bagchi
34/52 The Prisoner of Brenda by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
35/52 The Fugitive Pigeon by Donald E. Westlake
36/52 Bank Shot by Donald E. Westlake

*37/52 Jimmy the Kid by Donald E. Westlake*


----------



## petee (Nov 27, 2022)

petee said:


> 8/9 Hoffman, _The Billion Dollar Spy_



9/9 I FINALLY DID IT!!!!! Savo, _I Bow To The Stones_. a memoir from around 1900 of life in what I thought was going to be my neighborhood but it isn't, it's from the next neighborhood north and then they move to the countryside (= the south bronx). still, evocative enough.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 28, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt
29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s
30/30 Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures
31/30 Raymond Williams - Keywords
32/30 Tyneside Anarchist Archive - Anarchism in North East England 1882-1992
33/30 Lauren Oyler - Fake Accounts
34/30 Thomas Ligotti - Songs of a Dead Dreamer and Grimscribe (two books collected in one volume)
35/30 Jean-Patrick Manchette - Three to Kill
36/30 Yassin al-Haj Saleh - The Impossible Revolution: Making Sense of the Syrian Tragedy
37/30 Joan Didion - Democracy
38/30 Nathanael West - The Day of the Locust
39/30 Ian Allinson - Workers Can Win: A Guide to Organising at Work
40/30 Bonnie Garmus - Lessons in Chemistry
41/30 Mark Fisher - Ghosts of my Life (re-read)
42/30 Nick Heath - The Idea
43/30 Matthew Collins - The Walk In
44/30 Kristian Williams - Gang Politics

45/30 Mike Davis - City of Quartz (re-read)

My enthusiasm for this one wavered a bit because I found the second chapter on power structures pretty hard going, but after that it picked up again, or I was more in the headspace for it or something. Definitely one of the greats, I managed to get to the end while still having no idea what quartz has to do with it though.

Now re-reading Fake Accounts by Lauren Oyler, which I don't think counts as an extra one cos it's only been a few months. I wouldn't normally re-read the same book this quickly unless I really really loved it, but I was going to Berlin and reading a book about dead-eyed milennials being pointless in Berlin while actually being a pointless dead-eyed milennial in Berlin seemed too appropriate to pass up. But then I didn't actually get around to reading that much of it in Berlin anyway. First time round I really liked it at first then found it dragged a bit, this time round I think the charm maybe holds up for a bit longer, or perhaps it's just more exciting if read in/in proximity to Berlin? 
Either way, I think her great achievement is to have created a narrator who's a bit objectionable in many of the same ways that I am, which is surely one of the highest goals of literature.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 28, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I’ve been tempted to read this, it’s a fascinating approach to the history of the English working class. Would you recommend it?


on youtube


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 29, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners
11/26 - William McIlvanney - The Papers of Tony Veitch
12/26 - Wendy Erskine - Dance Move
13/26 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
14/26 - DBC Pierre - Breakfast with the Borgias
15/26 - William McIlvanney - Strange Loyalties
16/26 - Edna O’Brien - The Little Red Chairs
17/26 - Philip K. Dick - A Scanner Darkly
18/26 - Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
19/26 - Kevin Barry - There are Little Kingdoms
20/26 - Wu Ming - 54
21/26 - Jim Dodge - Fup
22/26 - John Steinbeck - Of Mice and Men
23/26 - William McIlvanney - Docherty
24/26 - Kurt Vonnegut - God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater
25/26 - F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby

26/26 - David Keenan - The Towers The Fields The Transmitters


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2022)

1/24 - Hope Not Fear - Hassan Akkad
2/24 - Revenge - Yoko Ogawa
3/24 - Men Who Hate Women - Laura Bates
4/24 - The Mad Women's Ball - Victoria Mas
5/24 - Open Water - Caleb Azumah Nelson
6/24 - The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes
7/24 - Panenka - Rónán Hession
8/24 - What We’re Told Not to Talk About - Nimko Ali
9/24 - Piranesi - Susanna Clarke
10/24 - West with Giraffes - Lynda Rutledge
*11/24 - The Silence of the Girls - Pat Barker*

In with a chance of getting halfway with 12.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 30, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45 Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home
24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital
25/45 Philip K. Dick - Ubik
26/45 Joan Didion - Salvador
27/45 Peter Carey - True History of the Kelly Gang
28/45 Hermann Hess -  Siddhartha
29/45 Var eds. - The Ukrainian Review, II 1984
30/45 Gordon DeMarco - Frisco Blues
31/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
32/45 Joan Didion - Miami
33/45 Polymnia Athanassiadi - Pagan Monotheism in Late Antiquity
34/45 Kim Stanley Robinson - Red Mars
35/45 Elizabeth Bowen - The Death of the Heart
36/45 Virginia Woolf - A Room of One's Own
37/45 Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
38/45 Sayaka Murata - Convenience Store Woman
39/45 Sheila Rowbotham - Hidden From History
40/45 Bert Random - Spannered
41/45 Joan Didion - After Henry
42/45 Albert Camus - Happy Death

*43/45 Natasha Brown - Assembly*

Quite a short book and devoured in a couple of sittings


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 1, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives
35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners
36/45 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
37/45 David Olusoga - Black and British: A Forgotten History
38/45 Michelle Paver - Dark Matter: a ghost story
39/45 Allan Ginsberg - Howl, Kaddish and other poems
40/45 Alan Garner - Elidor
41/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
42/45 P Djeli Clark - Ring Shout
43/45 Arthur Conan Doyle The Sign of Four
44/45 Frances Hardinge - Unraveller
45/45 Raymond Briggs - When the Wind Blows
46/45 Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street

47/45 Yeva Skalietska - You Don't Know What War Is: the diary of a young girl from Ukraine


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 1, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979
43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train
44/52 - Agatha Christie - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd
45/52 - Maggie Shipstead - Seating Arrangements
46/52 - Joe R. Lansdale - Savage Season: Hap and Leonard Book 1
47/52 - Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women
48/52 - Celeste Ng - Everything I Never Told You
49/52 - Paula Hawkins - A Slow Fire Burning
50/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Janus Stone
51/52 - Ian McEwan - Amsterdam
52/52 - Frank Bill - Crimes in Southern Indiana
53 - Daphne du Maurier - Jamaica Inn
54 - Anne Tyler - Clock Dance
55 - Graham Greene - The End of The Affair
56 - Stephen King - Fairy Tale

*57 - Frankie Boyle - Meantime*


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 1, 2022)

1/26 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
2/26 - Albert Camus - The Outsider
3/26 - Douglas Stuart - Shuggie Bain
4/26 - Edna O’Brien - Girl
5/26 - The Secret DJ - Book Two
6/26 - David Keenan - Xstabeth
7/26 - Wendy Erskine - Sweet Home
8/26 - Walter Greenwood - Love on the Dole
9/26 - Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
10/26 - Edna O’Brien - Saints and Sinners
11/26 - William McIlvanney - The Papers of Tony Veitch
12/26 - Wendy Erskine - Dance Move
13/26 - Kevin Barry - Beatlebone
14/26 - DBC Pierre - Breakfast with the Borgias
15/26 - William McIlvanney - Strange Loyalties
16/26 - Edna O’Brien - The Little Red Chairs
17/26 - Philip K. Dick - A Scanner Darkly
18/26 - Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
19/26 - Kevin Barry - There are Little Kingdoms
20/26 - Wu Ming - 54
21/26 - Jim Dodge - Fup
22/26 - John Steinbeck - Of Mice and Men
23/26 - William McIlvanney - Docherty
24/26 - Kurt Vonnegut - God Bless You, Mr. Rosewater
25/26 - F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby
26/26 - David Keenan - The Towers The Fields The Transmitters

27- Charles Dickens - A Christmas Carol


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 3, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie 
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead)
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle
27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
28/52 The Day of the Jack Russell by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
29/52 Dr. Yes  by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
30/52 A Heart Full of Headstones by Ian Rankin
31/52 Remainders of the Day: More Diaries from The Bookshop, Wigtown by Shaun Bythell
32/52 Be Stiff: The Stiff Records Story by Richard Balls
33/52 Hooked: Addiction and the Long Road to Recovery by Paul Merson with Rob Bagchi
34/52 The Prisoner of Brenda by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
35/52 The Fugitive Pigeon by Donald E. Westlake
36/52 Bank Shot by Donald E. Westlake
37/52 Jimmy the Kid by Donald E. Westlake

*38/52 Nobody’s Perfect by Donald E. Westlake*


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 4, 2022)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt
29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s
30/30 Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures
31/30 Raymond Williams - Keywords
32/30 Tyneside Anarchist Archive - Anarchism in North East England 1882-1992
33/30 Lauren Oyler - Fake Accounts
34/30 Thomas Ligotti - Songs of a Dead Dreamer and Grimscribe (two books collected in one volume)
35/30 Jean-Patrick Manchette - Three to Kill
36/30 Yassin al-Haj Saleh - The Impossible Revolution: Making Sense of the Syrian Tragedy
37/30 Joan Didion - Democracy
38/30 Nathanael West - The Day of the Locust
39/30 Ian Allinson - Workers Can Win: A Guide to Organising at Work
40/30 Bonnie Garmus - Lessons in Chemistry
41/30 Mark Fisher - Ghosts of my Life (re-read)
42/30 Nick Heath - The Idea
43/30 Matthew Collins - The Walk In
44/30 Kristian Williams - Gang Politics
45/30 Mike Davis - City of Quartz (re-read)

Finished my re-read of Fake Accounts, think I enjoyed it more the second time around. Now moving on to start:

46/30 EP Thompson - The Making of the English Working Class

This one might take me a while, it's literally been sitting in my to-read pile for probably over five years now cos I kept getting daunted by how massive the bloody thing is.


----------



## petee (Dec 4, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> This one might take me a while, it's literally been sitting in my to-read pile for probably over five years now cos I kept getting daunted by how massive the bloody thing is.



I had _Moby Dick_ on my shelf for a good 15 years, I'd say, before I tackled it. (I was underwhelmed tbh.)


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 6, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie 
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead)
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle
27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
28/52 The Day of the Jack Russell by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
29/52 Dr. Yes  by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
30/52 A Heart Full of Headstones by Ian Rankin
31/52 Remainders of the Day: More Diaries from The Bookshop, Wigtown by Shaun Bythell
32/52 Be Stiff: The Stiff Records Story by Richard Balls
33/52 Hooked: Addiction and the Long Road to Recovery by Paul Merson with Rob Bagchi
34/52 The Prisoner of Brenda by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
35/52 The Fugitive Pigeon by Donald E. Westlake
36/52 Bank Shot by Donald E. Westlake
37/52 Jimmy the Kid by Donald E. Westlake
38/52 Nobody’s Perfect by Donald E. Westlake

*39/52 Why Me? by Donald E. Westlake*


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 6, 2022)

BoatieBird said:


> *57 - Frankie Boyle - Meantime*


 
Would you recommend it?


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 6, 2022)

imposs1904 said:


> Would you recommend it?



It's _very _Frankie Boyle! 
if you like him, you'll probably enjoy it.


----------



## Signal 11 (Dec 6, 2022)

14/10 - Abolish the Family - Sophie Lewis


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 6, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979
43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train
44/52 - Agatha Christie - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd
45/52 - Maggie Shipstead - Seating Arrangements
46/52 - Joe R. Lansdale - Savage Season: Hap and Leonard Book 1
47/52 - Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women
48/52 - Celeste Ng - Everything I Never Told You
49/52 - Paula Hawkins - A Slow Fire Burning
50/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Janus Stone
51/52 - Ian McEwan - Amsterdam
52/52 - Frank Bill - Crimes in Southern Indiana
53 - Daphne du Maurier - Jamaica Inn
54 - Anne Tyler - Clock Dance
55 - Graham Greene - The End of The Affair
56 - Stephen King - Fairy Tale
57 - Frankie Boyle - Meantime

*58 - Richard Osman - The Bullet That Missed*


----------



## inva (Dec 6, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna Platzová
13/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx (reread)
14/20 The Blue Lenses and Other Stories by Daphne du Maurier
15/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 2 by Karl Marx
16/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 3 by Karl Marx
17/20 Skein Island by Aliya Whiteley
18/20 The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde
19/20 Marie by Madeleine Bourdouxhe
20/20 Revolutionaries to Race Leaders: Black Power and the Making of African American Politics by Cedric Johnson
21/20 Convenience Store Woman by Sayaka Murata
22/20 Japanese Capitalism Since 1945 edited by T. Morris-Suzuki and T. Seiyama
23/20 Hardhats, Hippies, and Hawks: The Vietnam Antiwar Movement as Myth and Memory by Penny Lewis
24/20 Memoirs of an Infantry Officer by Siegfried Sassoon
*25/20 The Leopard by Tomasi di Lampedusa*
Reflections on a decaying aristocracy and rising middle class from the last in a line of Italian princes during and after the Italian unification. Quite liked it, although it's oddly structured and just sort of fizzles out. Pretty much everyone and every thing is described as voluptuous. I'd like to see the Visconti film of this, have a feeling it might be better than the book.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 6, 2022)

*25/12 Notes from Underground - Fyodor Dostoevsky
*
I struggled to get into that, and then then it clicked...I remember Dostoevsky being like that. Time for a John le Carre, I think.

24/12 An Honest Man - Ben Fergusson
23/12 Journal of a voyage to Brazil and residence there during part of the years 1821, 1822, 1823. - Maria Graham
22/12 Jonny Appleseed – Joshua Whitehead
21/12 The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens
20/12 Murphy - Samuel Beckett
19/12 I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou
18/12 You Made a Fool of Death with you Beauty - Akwaeke Emezi
17/12 Under the Net - Iris Murdoch.
16/12 The White Album - Joan Didion
15/12 Paul Takes the Form of a Mortal Girl - Andrea Lawlor
14/12 Nothing but the Truth - The Secret Barrister
13/12 Under Western Eyes - Joseph Conrad
12/12 The fake Up - Justin Myers
11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban
10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## RedRedRose (Dec 9, 2022)

Aim: 100

John Breuilly – Austria, Prussia and the making of Germany, 1806-1871
John Breuilly – The Formation of the First German Nation-State, 1800-1871
Mike Davis – Late Victorian Holocausts
EP Thompson – The Making of the English Working Class
Stephen D Brookfield – Becoming a Critically Reflective Teacher
Sam Wineburg – Historical Thinking and Other Unnatural Acts
Richard J Evans – The Coming of the Third Reich
Richard J Evans – The Third Reich in Power
Peter Waldron – The End of Imperial Russia, 1855-1917
John Reed – Ten Days that Shook the Earth
EH Carr - The Russian Revolution from Lenin to Stalin, 1917-1929
Leon Trotsky – The Revolution Betrayed
Christopher Duggan – The Force of Destiny: A History of Italy since 1796
H James Burgwyn – Mussolini and the Salo Republic, 1943-1945
Primo Levi – The Periodic Table
Enzo Traverso – Fire and Blood: The European Civil War
David M. Glantz - When Titans Clash
Robyn R Jackson – Never Work Harder Than Your Students
Paul S Boyer – By the Bombs Early Light
David Holloway – Stalin and Bomb: The Soviet Union and Atomic Energy, 1939-1956
Peter Kropotkin – The Great French Revolution, 1789-1793
Jeremy D Popkin – A New World Begins
Alexander Rabinowitch - The Bolsheviks Come to Power: The Revolution of 1917 in Petrograd
Paul Le Blanc – October Song
Friedrich Engels - Revolution and Counter-Revolution in Germany
Piers Brendon - The Dark Valley
Anatole France - The Gods Are Athirst
Maria Sophia Quine - Population Politics in Twentieth-Century Europe
George Orwell Keep the Aspidistra Flying
Rebecca West – Return of the Soldier
Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
James C Welsh - The Underworld
Dmitri Volkogonov – Autopsy of an Empire: The Seven Leaders Who Built the Soviet Regime
Vladislav M Zubok - Collapse: The Fall of the Soviet Union
JR McNeill – Something New Under the Sun
Vaclav Smil – Energy and Civilization: A History
William McDonough and Michael Braungart - Cradle to Cradle
Volker Quaschning - Renewable Energy and Climate Change
Mark Sagoff - The Economy of the Earth
Tim Flannery - Here on Earth: A Natural History of the Planet
Carl A. Zimring - Clean and White: A History of Environmental Racism in the United States
Callum Roberts - The Unnatural History of the Sea
Charles Loch Mowat - Britain between the Wars, 1918-40
Roy Hattersley - Borrowed Time: The Story of Britain Between the Wars


----------



## RedRedRose (Dec 9, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> Aim: 100
> 
> John Breuilly – Austria, Prussia and the making of Germany, 1806-1871
> John Breuilly – The Formation of the First German Nation-State, 1800-1871
> ...


45. Stuart Maconie - Long Road from Jarrow: A Journey Through Britain, Then and Now


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 10, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives
35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners
36/45 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
37/45 David Olusoga - Black and British: A Forgotten History
38/45 Michelle Paver - Dark Matter: a ghost story
39/45 Allan Ginsberg - Howl, Kaddish and other poems
40/45 Alan Garner - Elidor
41/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
42/45 P Djeli Clark - Ring Shout
43/45 Arthur Conan Doyle The Sign of Four
44/45 Frances Hardinge - Unraveller
45/45 Raymond Briggs - When the Wind Blows
46/45 Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
47/45 Yeva Skalietska - You Don't Know What War Is: the diary of a young girl from Ukraine

48/45 David Nutt - Drink? The new science of alcohol and your health


----------



## inva (Dec 10, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna Platzová
13/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx (reread)
14/20 The Blue Lenses and Other Stories by Daphne du Maurier
15/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 2 by Karl Marx
16/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 3 by Karl Marx
17/20 Skein Island by Aliya Whiteley
18/20 The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde
19/20 Marie by Madeleine Bourdouxhe
20/20 Revolutionaries to Race Leaders: Black Power and the Making of African American Politics by Cedric Johnson
21/20 Convenience Store Woman by Sayaka Murata
22/20 Japanese Capitalism Since 1945 edited by T. Morris-Suzuki and T. Seiyama
23/20 Hardhats, Hippies, and Hawks: The Vietnam Antiwar Movement as Myth and Memory by Penny Lewis
24/20 Memoirs of an Infantry Officer by Siegfried Sassoon
25/20 The Leopard by Tomasi di Lampedusa
*26/20 The Tea Master and the Detective by Aliette de Bodard*
Pulpy space fantasy Sherlock Holmes kind of thing, fortunately not too Holmesy. Have to say I liked it better than I was expecting, probably helped being very short and focused.
*27/20 Weasels in the Attic by Hiroko Oyamada*
Series of interconnected scenes in the lives of a few characters mostly revolving around either having children or wanting to have children. Well written and creates a very effective strange and slightly dreamlike atmosphere with a lot of subtlety but I didn't really get it. Tropical fish seemed to be significant.


----------



## RedRedRose (Dec 10, 2022)

Aim: 100

John Breuilly – Austria, Prussia and the making of Germany, 1806-1871
John Breuilly – The Formation of the First German Nation-State, 1800-1871
Mike Davis – Late Victorian Holocausts
EP Thompson – The Making of the English Working Class
Stephen D Brookfield – Becoming a Critically Reflective Teacher
Sam Wineburg – Historical Thinking and Other Unnatural Acts
Richard J Evans – The Coming of the Third Reich
Richard J Evans – The Third Reich in Power
Peter Waldron – The End of Imperial Russia, 1855-1917
John Reed – Ten Days that Shook the Earth
EH Carr - The Russian Revolution from Lenin to Stalin, 1917-1929
Leon Trotsky – The Revolution Betrayed
Christopher Duggan – The Force of Destiny: A History of Italy since 1796
H James Burgwyn – Mussolini and the Salo Republic, 1943-1945
Primo Levi – The Periodic Table
Enzo Traverso – Fire and Blood: The European Civil War
David M. Glantz - When Titans Clash
Robyn R Jackson – Never Work Harder Than Your Students
Paul S Boyer – By the Bombs Early Light
David Holloway – Stalin and Bomb: The Soviet Union and Atomic Energy, 1939-1956
Peter Kropotkin – The Great French Revolution, 1789-1793
Jeremy D Popkin – A New World Begins
Alexander Rabinowitch - The Bolsheviks Come to Power: The Revolution of 1917 in Petrograd
Paul Le Blanc – October Song
Friedrich Engels - Revolution and Counter-Revolution in Germany
Piers Brendon - The Dark Valley
Anatole France - The Gods Are Athirst
Maria Sophia Quine - Population Politics in Twentieth-Century Europe
George Orwell - Keep the Aspidistra Flying
Rebecca West – Return of the Soldier
Aldous Huxley - Brave New World
James C Welsh - The Underworld
Dmitri Volkogonov – Autopsy of an Empire: The Seven Leaders Who Built the Soviet Regime
Vladislav M Zubok - Collapse: The Fall of the Soviet Union
JR McNeill – Something New Under the Sun
Vaclav Smil – Energy and Civilization: A History
William McDonough and Michael Braungart - Cradle to Cradle
Volker Quaschning - Renewable Energy and Climate Change
Mark Sagoff - The Economy of the Earth
Tim Flannery - Here on Earth: A Natural History of the Planet
Carl A. Zimring - Clean and White: A History of Environmental Racism in the United States
Callum Roberts - The Unnatural History of the Sea
Charles Loch Mowat - Britain between the Wars, 1918-40
Roy Hattersley - Borrowed Time: The Story of Britain Between the Wars
Stuart Maconie - Long Road from Jarrow: A Journey Through Britain, Then and Now
*Oliver Goldsmith - The Deserted Village*
I had heard this was good for social commentary on Georgian Britain. I thought it was going to be a short novel, but it turns out its a 40 or so page poem about rural de-population caused by the enclosure movement and the industrial revolution. Interesting read.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 10, 2022)

I am extraordinarily bored at work....

By my count we have read a total of *734* different books this year between the *32 *people that contributed. (I've excluded Ska Invita as I don't believe they read every Mr. Man book under the sun in only one year)

*Petee*, *yield*, *smudge* and *Chilli.s* apear to have landed exactly on their targets.

The most popular author is the prolific *Lee Child*, and this is thanks entirely to *Marty21*'s efforts reading 26 of his books. RIP *Joan Didion* who died last Christmas.



The most read book was *Shuggie Bain*, the Booker winner, with 5 readers. 

*The House and Needless Street *managed 3 readers,

33 books managed 2 readers. The rest, only one each.

A lot of people read _very_ serious tomes. 

Hopefully I will be too occupied to update this over the next 3 weeks, I'm just glad we don't have to produce a shortlist of Urban's favourite books of the year.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2022)

I'm posting the new thread soon. Usual rules, all books completed before 23:59 on 31 Dec 2022 please count on this thread, any finished after 00:00 on 1 Jan 2023 on the next thread and please don't be inconvenient and finish a book in the final 60 seconds of the year


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 11, 2022)

*26/12 Silverview - John le Carre*

not one of the best, but the last.

25/12 Notes from Underground - Fyodor Dostoevsky
24/12 An Honest Man - Ben Fergusson
23/12 Journal of a voyage to Brazil and residence there during part of the years 1821, 1822, 1823. - Maria Graham
22/12 Jonny Appleseed – Joshua Whitehead
21/12 The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens
20/12 Murphy - Samuel Beckett
19/12 I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou
18/12 You Made a Fool of Death with you Beauty - Akwaeke Emezi
17/12 Under the Net - Iris Murdoch.
16/12 The White Album - Joan Didion
15/12 Paul Takes the Form of a Mortal Girl - Andrea Lawlor
14/12 Nothing but the Truth - The Secret Barrister
13/12 Under Western Eyes - Joseph Conrad
12/12 The fake Up - Justin Myers
11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban
10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## Winot (Dec 11, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)
5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams
6/29 The Right to Sex - Amia Srinivasan
7/29 Boyle: Between God and Science - Michael Hunter
8/29 Autumn - Ali Smith
9/29 The Latecomers - Anita Brookner
10/29 Manhattan 45 - Jan Morris
11/29 Olives - AE Stallings
12/29 Why Believe? - John Cottingham
13/29 Hapax- AE Stallings
14/29 Acts of Service - Lillian Fishman
15/29 The Odyssey - Homer (tr. Emily Wilson)
16/29 Eminent Victorians - Lytton Strachey
17/29 The Bloomsbury Group - Frances Spalding
18/29 Philip Larkin: Art, Life and Love - James Booth

*19/29 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys*

Have been meaning to read this for years but was a bit disappointed in the end. Didn't really like the style in which it was written.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 12, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan 
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie  
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen 
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead)
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead) 
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle
27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
28/52 The Day of the Jack Russell by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
29/52 Dr. Yes  by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
30/52 A Heart Full of Headstones by Ian Rankin
31/52 Remainders of the Day: More Diaries from The Bookshop, Wigtown by Shaun Bythell 
32/52 Be Stiff: The Stiff Records Story by Richard Balls 
33/52 Hooked: Addiction and the Long Road to Recovery by Paul Merson with Rob Bagchi 
34/52 The Prisoner of Brenda by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
35/52 The Fugitive Pigeon by Donald E. Westlake
36/52 Bank Shot by Donald E. Westlake
37/52 Jimmy the Kid by Donald E. Westlake
38/52 Nobody’s Perfect by Donald E. Westlake
39/52 Why Me? by Donald E. Westlake

*40/52 Fingers Crossed : How Music Saved Me from Success by Miki Berenyi*


----------



## nogojones (Dec 13, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45 Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home
24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital
25/45 Philip K. Dick - Ubik
26/45 Joan Didion - Salvador
27/45 Peter Carey - True History of the Kelly Gang
28/45 Hermann Hess -  Siddhartha
29/45 Var eds. - The Ukrainian Review, II 1984
30/45 Gordon DeMarco - Frisco Blues
31/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
32/45 Joan Didion - Miami
33/45 Polymnia Athanassiadi - Pagan Monotheism in Late Antiquity
34/45 Kim Stanley Robinson - Red Mars
35/45 Elizabeth Bowen - The Death of the Heart
36/45 Virginia Woolf - A Room of One's Own
37/45 Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
38/45 Sayaka Murata - Convenience Store Woman
39/45 Sheila Rowbotham - Hidden From History
40/45 Bert Random - Spannered
41/45 Joan Didion - After Henry
42/45 Albert Camus - Happy Death
43/45 Natasha Brown - Assembly

*44/45 David Graeber - The Utopia of Rules*


----------



## inva (Dec 13, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna Platzová
13/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx (reread)
14/20 The Blue Lenses and Other Stories by Daphne du Maurier
15/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 2 by Karl Marx
16/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 3 by Karl Marx
17/20 Skein Island by Aliya Whiteley
18/20 The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde
19/20 Marie by Madeleine Bourdouxhe
20/20 Revolutionaries to Race Leaders: Black Power and the Making of African American Politics by Cedric Johnson
21/20 Convenience Store Woman by Sayaka Murata
22/20 Japanese Capitalism Since 1945 edited by T. Morris-Suzuki and T. Seiyama
23/20 Hardhats, Hippies, and Hawks: The Vietnam Antiwar Movement as Myth and Memory by Penny Lewis
24/20 Memoirs of an Infantry Officer by Siegfried Sassoon
25/20 The Leopard by Tomasi di Lampedusa
26/20 The Tea Master and the Detective by Aliette de Bodard
27/20 Weasels in the Attic by Hiroko Oyamada
*28/20 The Civil War in France by Karl Marx*


----------



## Winot (Dec 13, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)
5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams
6/29 The Right to Sex - Amia Srinivasan
7/29 Boyle: Between God and Science - Michael Hunter
8/29 Autumn - Ali Smith
9/29 The Latecomers - Anita Brookner
10/29 Manhattan 45 - Jan Morris
11/29 Olives - AE Stallings
12/29 Why Believe? - John Cottingham
13/29 Hapax- AE Stallings
14/29 Acts of Service - Lillian Fishman
15/29 The Odyssey - Homer (tr. Emily Wilson)
16/29 Eminent Victorians - Lytton Strachey
17/29 The Bloomsbury Group - Frances Spalding
18/29 Philip Larkin: Art, Life and Love - James Booth
19/29 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys

*20/29 Winter - Ali Smith*

Very good. Even better than Autumn. Looking forward to Spring.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 14, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979
43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train
44/52 - Agatha Christie - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd
45/52 - Maggie Shipstead - Seating Arrangements
46/52 - Joe R. Lansdale - Savage Season: Hap and Leonard Book 1
47/52 - Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women
48/52 - Celeste Ng - Everything I Never Told You
49/52 - Paula Hawkins - A Slow Fire Burning
50/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Janus Stone
51/52 - Ian McEwan - Amsterdam
52/52 - Frank Bill - Crimes in Southern Indiana
53 - Daphne du Maurier - Jamaica Inn
54 - Anne Tyler - Clock Dance
55 - Graham Greene - The End of The Affair
56 - Stephen King - Fairy Tale
57 - Frankie Boyle - Meantime
58 - Richard Osman - The Bullet That Missed

*59 - Ann Patchett - State of Wonder*


----------



## inva (Dec 14, 2022)

1/20 Wuthering Heights by Emily Brontë
2/20 Gentleman Overboard by Herbert Clyde Lewis
3/20 The Colonel's Wife by Rosa Liksom
4/20 Lolly Willowes by Sylvia Townsend Warner
5/20 Socialism and the Intelligentsia 1880-1914 edited by Carl Levy
6/20 Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen
7/20 Rizzio by Denise Mina
8/20 Naming Names by Victor S. Navasky
9/20 Marx on Money by Suzanne de Brunhoff
10/20 Real World by Natsuo Kirino
11/20 For Another Europe: A Class Analysis of European Economic Integration by Guglielmo Carchedi
12/20 The Attempt by Magdaléna Platzová
13/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 1 by Karl Marx (reread)
14/20 The Blue Lenses and Other Stories by Daphne du Maurier
15/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 2 by Karl Marx
16/20 Theories of Surplus Value Part 3 by Karl Marx
17/20 Skein Island by Aliya Whiteley
18/20 The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde
19/20 Marie by Madeleine Bourdouxhe
20/20 Revolutionaries to Race Leaders: Black Power and the Making of African American Politics by Cedric Johnson
21/20 Convenience Store Woman by Sayaka Murata
22/20 Japanese Capitalism Since 1945 edited by T. Morris-Suzuki and T. Seiyama
23/20 Hardhats, Hippies, and Hawks: The Vietnam Antiwar Movement as Myth and Memory by Penny Lewis
24/20 Memoirs of an Infantry Officer by Siegfried Sassoon
25/20 The Leopard by Tomasi di Lampedusa
26/20 The Tea Master and the Detective by Aliette de Bodard
27/20 Weasels in the Attic by Hiroko Oyamada
28/20 The Civil War in France by Karl Marx
*29/20 Kick the Latch by Kathryn Scanlan*
Still not sure what to make of this, it's based on interviews with a former horse trainer who has had an interesting and at times harrowing life (there was a lot of very bluntly described cruelty towards both people and animals). Didn't really read like a novel and I'm not sure how fictionalised it is - I found myself wondering if it would be much different (or even better) to read the woman's actual words. That being said it did grow on me, I think I'd call it an interesting read rather than a great one.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 14, 2022)

petee said:


> I had _Moby Dick_ on my shelf for a good 15 years, I'd say, before I tackled it. (I was underwhelmed tbh.)


If I'd read Moby Dick myself, I might be able to make some kind of a joke here about some kind of a great and lengthy pursuit of an elusive goal that doesn't end that well, or something. But as it is, I've never actually tried reading it, and so I'm woefully underqualified to make that joke.


pseudonarcissus said:


> The most popular author is the prolific *Lee Child*, and this is thanks entirely to *Marty21*'s efforts reading 26 of his books. RIP *Joan Didion* who died last Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 355148


I feel like a solid amount of Didion's showing there must be either my doing, or else the rest of my #viral #influencer #marketing on her behalf.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 14, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> If I'd read Moby Dick myself, I might be able to make some kind of a joke here about some kind of a great and lengthy pursuit of an elusive goal that doesn't end that well, or something. But as it is, I've never actually tried reading it, and so I'm woefully underqualified to make that joke.
> 
> I feel like a solid amount of Didion's showing there must be either my doing, or else the rest of my #viral #influencer #marketing on her behalf.


I read Moby Dick soon after we got our first VCR. I recorded it off the TV and set the stop time in accordance with the Radio Times, or whatever, and an extended news caused me to miss the last 15 minutes...I had to read the book to see how it ended.






(I definitely watched the English version, though)

Post #85 seems to confirm I started Didion at your recommendation. Thank you. Who's your author of 2023 going to be, I wonder? I guess we find out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood
13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena
14. "American Dirt" -Jeanine Cummins
15. "Their Little Secret" - Mark Billingham
16. "The Murder List" - Jackie Kabler
17. "Twelve Secrets" - Robert Gold
18. "It Ends at Midnight" - Harriet Tyce
19. "Thirteen Storeys - Jonathan Sims
20. "The Twyford Code" - Janice Hallett
21. "The Stranger Diaries" - Elly Griffiths
22. "People Like Her" - Ellery Lloyd
23. " The Island" -  Adrian McKinty
24. "Amok" - Sebastian Fitzek
25: 'Amongst Our Weapons" - Ben Aaronovitch
26: "Those People" - Louise Candlish
27: "A Fatal Crossing" - Tom Hindle

*28. "Divided House" - JM Dalgleish. Terrible. Not sure why I persisted with it really.*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 17, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives
35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners
36/45 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
37/45 David Olusoga - Black and British: A Forgotten History
38/45 Michelle Paver - Dark Matter: a ghost story
39/45 Allan Ginsberg - Howl, Kaddish and other poems
40/45 Alan Garner - Elidor
41/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
42/45 P Djeli Clark - Ring Shout
43/45 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Sign of Four
44/45 Frances Hardinge - Unraveller
45/45 Raymond Briggs - When the Wind Blows
46/45 Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
47/45 Yeva Skalietska - You Don't Know What War Is: the diary of a young girl from Ukraine
48/45 David Nutt - Drink? The new science of alcohol and your health

49/45 Terry Pratchett - Soul Music


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 17, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie 
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead)
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle
27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
28/52 The Day of the Jack Russell by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
29/52 Dr. Yes  by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
30/52 A Heart Full of Headstones by Ian Rankin
31/52 Remainders of the Day: More Diaries from The Bookshop, Wigtown by Shaun Bythell
32/52 Be Stiff: The Stiff Records Story by Richard Balls
33/52 Hooked: Addiction and the Long Road to Recovery by Paul Merson with Rob Bagchi
34/52 The Prisoner of Brenda by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
35/52 The Fugitive Pigeon by Donald E. Westlake
36/52 Bank Shot by Donald E. Westlake
37/52 Jimmy the Kid by Donald E. Westlake
38/52 Nobody’s Perfect by Donald E. Westlake
39/52 Why Me? by Donald E. Westlake
40/52 Fingers Crossed : How Music Saved Me from Success by Miki Berenyi

*41/52 Fergie Rises: How Britain's Greatest Football Manager Was Made At Aberdeen by Michael Grant*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 17, 2022)

20/29 Joe Thomas - White Riot

A crime novel set in Hackney from 1978-1983. The crime is primarily committed by the police. 

This is excellent and I have been sent a copy before it's published because a bunch of things I have written about Hackney were used by the author. Which is a bit humbling. It's a gripping read and he does an incredible job of bringing the various strands and events to life - The Rock Against Racism carnival in Victoria Park, the NF HQ in Hoxton, the death of Colin Roach, the drugs trade and cops, old pubs of Hackney, music, it's all kicking off. First of a trilogy apparently. Top stuff.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 17, 2022)

1/40 Just Like You, Nick Hornby - dl
2/40 A Place Called Winter, Patrick Gale
3/40 Blood Men, Paul Cleave,
4/40 The Middlesteins, Jami Attenberg- dl
5/40 the Midnight Library, Matt Haig
6/40 Born Lippy, Jo Brand
7/40 All the Light We Cannot See, Anthony Doerr- dl
8/40 The Secretary, Zoe Lea
9/40 The Flatshare, Beth O'Leary
10/40 Americanah, Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
11/40 Gwendy's Button Box, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
12/40 Gwendy's Magic Feather, Richard Chizmar
13/40 Gwendy's Final Task, Stephen King and Richard Chizmar
14/40, Find the Girl, Nic Roberts
15/40, Queenie, Candice Carty Williams
16/40 The Madness of Grief, Panayotis, Cacoyannis
17/40 The Advocate's Labyrinth, Tessa Burell
18/40 Solomon Vs Lord, Paul Levine
19/40 Tuesday's Child, Anya Mora
20/40 Sleep Donation, Karen Russell
21/40 All Grown Up, Jami Attenberg
22/40 More Than This, Patrick Ness
23/40 The Deep Blue Alibi, Paul Levine
24/40 The Man by the Sea, Jack Benton
25/40 Should We Stay or Should We Go, Lionel Shriver
26/40 Two Steps Forward, Graeme Simison and Anne Buist
27/40 Fanny Bower Puts Herself Out There, Julia Ariss
28/40 Cold Bath Lane, Lorna Dounaeva
29/40 Spin, KJ Farnham
30/40 The Three Body Problem, Liu Cixin
31/40 The Silent Ones, Linda Coles
32/40 The World Beneath, Rebecca Cantrell
33/40 Confessions of the Fox, Jordy Rosenberg
34/40 Bad Blood, John Carreyrou
35/40 All That Was Left Unsaid, Jacquie Underdone
36/40 left for Dead, Paul J Teague
37/40 The Roadrunner Cafe, Jamie Zerndt
38/40 Blindness, José Saramago
39/40 A History of Loneliness, John Boyne 
40/40 12, Nolon King, David Wright
41 Shuggie Bain, Douglas Stewart
42 Contacts, Mark Watson
43 Lauren from Last Night, Heather Grace Stewart
44 Slow Fires Burning, Paula Hawkins
45 The Memory of Love, Aminatta Forna
46 Counterfeit, Kirsten Chen
47 Time and Time Again, Ben Elton
48 Abigail's Shop, Rachal Herron
49 The Last Teacher, Alan Lee
50 The Dictionary of Lost Words, Pip Williams
51 Fairy Tale, Stephen King
52 The Dinner Guest, B P Walters
53 Go Tell it on the Mountain, James Baldwin
54 The Library, Bella Osborne
55 The Queen of Bloody Everything, Joanna Nadin
56 The Madonna of Bolton, Matt Cain
57 My Husband's Fiancé, Wendy Owens
58 A Ladder to the Sky, John Boyne


----------



## nogojones (Dec 18, 2022)

1/45 Maya Angelou - Singin' and Swingin' and Gettin' Merry Like Christmas
2/45 Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
3/45 Julia Buxton - The Political Economy of Narcotics
4/45 Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You
5/45 Becky Chambers - Long Way to a Small, Angry Planet
6/45 Cindy Milstein - Taking Sides
7/45 Phillip K. Dick - The Transmigration of Timothy Archer
8/45 Jim Thompson - Recoil
9/45 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
10/45 Ellen Meisksins Wood - Empire of Capital
11/45 Bernard Schweizer - Hating God: The Untold Story of Misotheism
12/45 Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
13/45 Arkady Martine - A Memory Called Empire
14/45 Joan Didion - Slouching Towards Bethlehem
15/45 Tayyib Salih - Season of Migration to the North
16/45 Arkady Martine - A Desolation Called Peace
17/45 Stacey M. Floyd (Ed.) - Liberation Theologies in the United States
18/45 Hew Lemmey - Red Tory: My Corbyn Chemsex Hell
19/45 Roldolfo Walsh - Operation Massacre
20/45 Joan Didion - The White Album
21/45 Brian Manning - Aristocrats, Plebeians and Revolution in England 1640-1660
22/45 Noel Ignatiev - Acceptable Men
23/45 Toni Morrison - Home
24/45 Yuliya Yurchenko - Ukraine and the Empire of Capital
25/45 Philip K. Dick - Ubik
26/45 Joan Didion - Salvador
27/45 Peter Carey - True History of the Kelly Gang
28/45 Hermann Hess -  Siddhartha
29/45 Var eds. - The Ukrainian Review, II 1984
30/45 Gordon DeMarco - Frisco Blues
31/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
32/45 Joan Didion - Miami
33/45 Polymnia Athanassiadi - Pagan Monotheism in Late Antiquity
34/45 Kim Stanley Robinson - Red Mars
35/45 Elizabeth Bowen - The Death of the Heart
36/45 Virginia Woolf - A Room of One's Own
37/45 Arthur C. Clarke - Rendezvous with Rama
38/45 Sayaka Murata - Convenience Store Woman
39/45 Sheila Rowbotham - Hidden From History
40/45 Bert Random - Spannered
41/45 Joan Didion - After Henry
42/45 Albert Camus - Happy Death
43/45 Natasha Brown - Assembly
44/45 David Graeber - The Utopia of Rules

*45/45 Cixen Liu - The Wandering Earth * 

A short novella, but I was starting to get worried I wasn't gonna hit 45.
*
46/45 Blindboy Boatclub - The Gosple According to Blindboy*

Wonderful, dark, humorous short stories. I never knew the sacrifice de Valera made for the revolution.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2022)

the new thread now live at the strictly come reading 2023 reading challenge thread. but pls continue to post books finished this year here


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 19, 2022)

*27/12 Gather together in my name. -Maya Angelou*

my goodness, what a life...and I've got another 5 volumes of autobiography to go!

26/12 Silverview - John le Carre
25/12 Notes from Underground - Fyodor Dostoevsky
24/12 An Honest Man - Ben Fergusson
23/12 Journal of a voyage to Brazil and residence there during part of the years 1821, 1822, 1823. - Maria Graham
22/12 Jonny Appleseed – Joshua Whitehead
21/12 The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens
20/12 Murphy - Samuel Beckett
19/12 I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou
18/12 You Made a Fool of Death with you Beauty - Akwaeke Emezi
17/12 Under the Net - Iris Murdoch.
16/12 The White Album - Joan Didion
15/12 Paul Takes the Form of a Mortal Girl - Andrea Lawlor
14/12 Nothing but the Truth - The Secret Barrister
13/12 Under Western Eyes - Joseph Conrad
12/12 The fake Up - Justin Myers
11/12 The Magician - Colm Toiban
10/12 The Sorrows of Young Werther - Goethe
9/12 The Sea, The Sea – Iris Murdoch
8/12 Harsh Times - Mario Vargas Llosa
7/12 Talking at the Gates, a Life of James Baldwin - James Campbell
6/12 Slouching Towards Bethlehem - Joan Didion
5/12 A Dutiful Boy: A memoir of secrets, lies and family love - Mohsin Zaidi
4/12 To the End of the World: Travels with Oscar Wilde - Rupert Everett
3/12 White on Black on White - Coleman Dowell
2/12 The Charterhouse of Parma - Stendhal
1/12 The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 19, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I am extraordinarily bored at work....
> 
> By my count we have read a total of *734* different books this year between the *32 *people that contributed. (I've excluded Ska Invita as I don't believe they read every Mr. Man book under the sun in only one year)
> 
> ...


we are up to *754* books, our top 9 authors are now:


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 20, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour
3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4.
4. Kerry Hadley-Pryce - The Black Country
5. S. A. Cosby - Blacktop Wasteland
6. Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
7. Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds
8. Laini Taylor - Daughter of Smoke and Bone
9. Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
10. Andrew Michael Hurley - Starve Acre
11. Belinda Bauer - Snap
12. Joe R Lansdale - Honky Tonk Samurai
13. Coogan and co - Alan Partridge: Nomad
14. Ann Patchett - Commonwealth
15. Joe R Lansdale - Vanilla Ride
16. Stephen Graham Jones - My Heart is a Chainsaw
17. Susanna Clarke - Piranesi
18. Autism and Asperger Syndrome in Adults - Dr Luke Beardon

19. Mieko Kawakami - Breasts and Eggs. It's taken me ages to read this book, and I'm not sure it was worth it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 20, 2022)

1. "The Thursday Murder Club" - Richard Osman.
2. "The Woman in the Window" - A. J. Finn.
3. "Snow" by John Banville
4. "The Lies You Told" - Harriet Tyce
5. "A Gift for the Dying" - MJ Arlidge
6. "One by One" -  Ruth Ware
7. "The Platform Edge: Uncanny Tales of the Railways" - a British Library publication edited by Mike Ashley.
8. "The House of Ashes" - Stuart Neville
9. "Lies" - TM Logan.
10. "The Undiscovered Deaths of Grace McGill" - C. S. Robertson.
11. "I See You" - Clare Mackintosh
12. "The Seance" - John Harwood
13. "The Couple Next Door" - Shari Lapena
14. "American Dirt" -Jeanine Cummins
15. "Their Little Secret" - Mark Billingham
16. "The Murder List" - Jackie Kabler
17. "Twelve Secrets" - Robert Gold
18. "It Ends at Midnight" - Harriet Tyce
19. "Thirteen Storeys - Jonathan Sims
20. "The Twyford Code" - Janice Hallett
21. "The Stranger Diaries" - Elly Griffiths
22. "People Like Her" - Ellery Lloyd
23. " The Island" -  Adrian McKinty
24. "Amok" - Sebastian Fitzek
25: 'Amongst Our Weapons" - Ben Aaronovitch
26: "Those People" - Louise Candlish
27: "A Fatal Crossing" - Tom Hindle
28. "Divided House" - *JM Dalgleish

29. "No less the Devil" - Stuart MacBride. Thought this was going to be an entertaining but fairly predictable police procedural thriller. It kind of was but  also took quite a different direction*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2022)

1/75.  The Story of England - Michael Wood .
2/75 Broken Rails : How Privitisation Wrecked Britain's Railways - Christian Wolmar .
3/75  Black and British : A Forgotten History - David Olusoga.
4/75  Shackleton: A Biography - Ranulph Fiennes
5/75 The Secret Barrister: Stories of the law and how its broken - The Secret Barrister
6/75 The Nanny State Made Me : The Story of Britain & How to Save it. - Stuart Maconie
7/75 Conquistadors - Michael Wood.
8/75 Shadows Reel - CJ Box
9/75 Hope & Glory - Stuart Maconie
10/75 Killing Floor - Lee Child
11/75 Die Trying - Lee Child
12/75 Tripwire - Lee Child
13/75 The Visitor - Lee Child
14/75 Echo Burning - Lee Child
15/75 Without Fail - Lee Child
16/75 Persuader - Lee Child
17/75 The Enemy - Lee Child
18/75 One Shot - Lee Child
19/75 The Hard Way - Lee Child
20/75 Sing Backwards and Weep - Mark Lanegan
21/75 Bad Luck and Trouble - Lee Child
22/75 Nothing to Lose - Lee Child
23/75 Gone Tomorrow - Lee Child
24/75 61 Hours - Lee Child
25/75 Worth Dying For - Lee Child
26/75 The Affair - Lee Child
27/75 The Plantagenets : The Kings Who Made England - Dan Jones
28/75 A Wanted Man - Lee Child
29/75 Never Go Back - Lee Child
30/75 Look Here : On The Pleasures of Observing The City - Ana Kinsella.
31/75 Personal - Lee Child
32/75 The Vietnam War : An Initmate History - Geoffrey C Ward & Ken Burns.
33/75 Make Me - Lee Child
34/75 Night School - Lee Child
35/75 The Midnight Line - Lee Child
36/75 Past Tense - Lee Child.
37/75 Blue Moon - Lee Child
38/75 Raven : Blood Eye - Giles Kristian
39/75 The Sentinel - Lee Child & Andrew Child
40/75 Better Off Dead - Lee Child & Andrew Child
41/75 Surviving The Ecacuation : Book 19 : Welcome To The End Of The World - Frank Tayell
42/75 Martin Martin & The Death Express - Sebastian Sullivan (an Urban75 author)
43/75 Shadow Man - Alan Drew
44/75 The Recruit - Alan Drew
45/75 Return To My Trees : Notes from the Welsh Woodlands- Matthew Yeomans
46/75 An American Outlaw- John Stonehouse
47/75 One Man's Terrorist : A Political History Of The IRA - Daniel Finn
48/75 Raven : Sons Of Thunder - Giles Kristian
49/75 Slow Horses - Mick Herron


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 21, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979
43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train
44/52 - Agatha Christie - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd
45/52 - Maggie Shipstead - Seating Arrangements
46/52 - Joe R. Lansdale - Savage Season: Hap and Leonard Book 1
47/52 - Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women
48/52 - Celeste Ng - Everything I Never Told You
49/52 - Paula Hawkins - A Slow Fire Burning
50/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Janus Stone
51/52 - Ian McEwan - Amsterdam
52/52 - Frank Bill - Crimes in Southern Indiana
53 - Daphne du Maurier - Jamaica Inn
54 - Anne Tyler - Clock Dance
55 - Graham Greene - The End of The Affair
56 - Stephen King - Fairy Tale
57 - Frankie Boyle - Meantime
58 - Richard Osman - The Bullet That Missed
59 - Ann Patchett - State of Wonder

*60 - Denise Mina - Confidence*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 22, 2022)

21/29 Huw Lemmey & Ben Miller - Bad Gays: A Homosexual History

The book of the excellent podcast. Each chapter is about one or two Bad Gays from history. There's quite a bit of "what being gay meant at this point" if it was even a thing. The most enjoyable chapters for me were Yukio Mishima, Lawrence of Arabia, The Bad Gays of Weimar Berlin and Ronnie Kray. The concluding chapter about Pym Fortune is a well written but a difficult read as it raises all sorts of difficult questions about far right / neoliberal white gay men, their opposition to Muslims and the upholding of the increasgingly terrifying status quo of the 2020s.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 22, 2022)

I havent finished a single book this year although ive read bits and bobs. Shocking stuff. Is it too late for one?!


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 23, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead)
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle
27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
28/52 The Day of the Jack Russell by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
29/52 Dr. Yes  by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
30/52 A Heart Full of Headstones by Ian Rankin
31/52 Remainders of the Day: More Diaries from The Bookshop, Wigtown by Shaun Bythell
32/52 Be Stiff: The Stiff Records Story by Richard Balls
33/52 Hooked: Addiction and the Long Road to Recovery by Paul Merson with Rob Bagchi
34/52 The Prisoner of Brenda by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
35/52 The Fugitive Pigeon by Donald E. Westlake
36/52 Bank Shot by Donald E. Westlake
37/52 Jimmy the Kid by Donald E. Westlake
38/52 Nobody’s Perfect by Donald E. Westlake
39/52 Why Me? by Donald E. Westlake
40/52 Fingers Crossed : How Music Saved Me from Success by Miki Berenyi
41/52 Fergie Rises: How Britain's Greatest Football Manager Was Made At Aberdeen by Michael Grant

*42/52 On Days Like These: My Life in Football by Martin O'Neill*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 23, 2022)

22/29 Edmund Davie - Lights


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 20/29 Joe Thomas - White Riot
> 
> A crime novel set in Hackney from 1978-1983. The crime is primarily committed by the police.
> 
> This is excellent and I have been sent a copy before it's published because a bunch of things I have written about Hackney were used by the author. Which is a bit humbling. It's a gripping read and he does an incredible job of bringing the various strands and events to life - The Rock Against Racism carnival in Victoria Park, the NF HQ in Hoxton, the death of Colin Roach, the drugs trade and cops, old pubs of Hackney, music, it's all kicking off. First of a trilogy apparently. Top stuff.


I like the sound of this!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 23, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives
35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners
36/45 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
37/45 David Olusoga - Black and British: A Forgotten History
38/45 Michelle Paver - Dark Matter: a ghost story
39/45 Allan Ginsberg - Howl, Kaddish and other poems
40/45 Alan Garner - Elidor
41/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
42/45 P Djeli Clark - Ring Shout
43/45 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Sign of Four
44/45 Frances Hardinge - Unraveller
45/45 Raymond Briggs - When the Wind Blows
46/45 Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
47/45 Yeva Skalietska - You Don't Know What War Is: the diary of a young girl from Ukraine
48/45 David Nutt - Drink? The new science of alcohol and your health
49/45 Terry Pratchett - Soul Music

50/45 Amanda Montell - Cultish: the language of fanaticism


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 25, 2022)

23/29 Izumi Omura, Shunichi Kobo, Rolf Hecker and Valeriji Fomicev - Karl Marx is my Father: The documentation of Frederick Demuth’s parentage.  

Mainly reprints of correspondence about Marx’s (or perhaps Engels’) alleged son with his housekeeper Helen Demuth. Expensive slim trilingual edition in English, German and Japanese. Does a good job though.


----------



## Winot (Dec 26, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)
5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams
6/29 The Right to Sex - Amia Srinivasan
7/29 Boyle: Between God and Science - Michael Hunter
8/29 Autumn - Ali Smith
9/29 The Latecomers - Anita Brookner
10/29 Manhattan 45 - Jan Morris
11/29 Olives - AE Stallings
12/29 Why Believe? - John Cottingham
13/29 Hapax- AE Stallings
14/29 Acts of Service - Lillian Fishman
15/29 The Odyssey - Homer (tr. Emily Wilson)
16/29 Eminent Victorians - Lytton Strachey
17/29 The Bloomsbury Group - Frances Spalding
18/29 Philip Larkin: Art, Life and Love - James Booth
19/29 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
20/29 Winter - Ali Smith

*21/29 Like - AE Stallings*

More poetry.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 27, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives
35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners
36/45 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
37/45 David Olusoga - Black and British: A Forgotten History
38/45 Michelle Paver - Dark Matter: a ghost story
39/45 Allan Ginsberg - Howl, Kaddish and other poems
40/45 Alan Garner - Elidor
41/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
42/45 P Djeli Clark - Ring Shout
43/45 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Sign of Four
44/45 Frances Hardinge - Unraveller
45/45 Raymond Briggs - When the Wind Blows
46/45 Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
47/45 Yeva Skalietska - You Don't Know What War Is: the diary of a young girl from Ukraine
48/45 David Nutt - Drink? The new science of alcohol and your health
49/45 Terry Pratchett - Soul Music
50/45 Amanda Montell - Cultish: the language of fanaticism

51/45 Malcolm Devlin - And Then I Woke Up


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 27, 2022)

1/24 - Hope Not Fear - Hassan Akkad
2/24 - Revenge - Yoko Ogawa
3/24 - Men Who Hate Women - Laura Bates
4/24 - The Mad Women's Ball - Victoria Mas
5/24 - Open Water - Caleb Azumah Nelson
6/24 - The Shortest History of Germany - James Hawes
7/24 - Panenka - Rónán Hession
8/24 - What We’re Told Not to Talk About - Nimko Ali
9/24 - Piranesi - Susanna Clarke
10/24 - West with Giraffes - Lynda Rutledge
11/24 - The Silence of the Girls - Pat Barker
*12/24 - October, October - Katya Balen*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 28, 2022)

24/29 Test Dept - Total State Machine

Lavish coffee table book by and about the socialist metal bashing group. Came out a good few years back but I only found it for a reasonable price this year. Lots of great photos and personal accounts of their antics over the years, including the infamous team up with a choir of striking Welsh miners during the strike. Some exciting accounts of the difficulties the group faced, which are written with good humour. A welcome peak behind the curtain really - a lot of people thought Test Dept were too dour and worthy but this seems far from the case. Some of the highlights were the stories of wrangling with authority figures and blagging odd locations for performances. Heroic and very funny. Unfortunately the publishers of the book are a couple of academic Laibach fans who have crowbarred in some pretty poor intros and commentaries, but maybe that was a sacrifice worth making to get this published in such a satisfying format.


----------



## Winot (Dec 28, 2022)

1/29 Bright Travellers - Fiona Benson
2/29 The Emigrants - WG Sebald
3/29 Inside Story - Martin Amis
4/29 Raise High the Roof Beam, Carpenters; Seymour - an Introduction - JD Salinger (reread)
5/29 Art Can Help - Robert Adams
6/29 The Right to Sex - Amia Srinivasan
7/29 Boyle: Between God and Science - Michael Hunter
8/29 Autumn - Ali Smith
9/29 The Latecomers - Anita Brookner
10/29 Manhattan 45 - Jan Morris
11/29 Olives - AE Stallings
12/29 Why Believe? - John Cottingham
13/29 Hapax- AE Stallings
14/29 Acts of Service - Lillian Fishman
15/29 The Odyssey - Homer (tr. Emily Wilson)
16/29 Eminent Victorians - Lytton Strachey
17/29 The Bloomsbury Group - Frances Spalding
18/29 Philip Larkin: Art, Life and Love - James Booth
19/29 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
20/29 Winter - Ali Smith
21/29 Like - AE Stallings

*22/29 Absolute Beginners - Colin MacInnes*

Interesting read - clearly influenced by the Beat authors and by Salinger. I liked the London scenes and the characterisation but some of the language was very dated.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 29, 2022)

1/45 David Katz - People Funny Boy: the genius of Lee Scratch Perry
2/45 Onjali Q Rauf - The Star Outside My Window
3/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Trouble with Peace
4/45 P G Wodehouse - Something New
5/45 Thomas Harding - White Debt: the Demerara Uprising and Britain's legacy of slavery
6/45 Terry Pratchett - Men At Arms
7/45 Art Spiegelman - Maus
8/45 Andrea Levy - Small Island
9/45 Bex Hogan - Viper
10/45 Robert Jordan - Crossroads of Twilight
11/45 Katherine Applegate -The One and Only Ivan
12/45 Andrew Marr - A History of Modern Britain
13/45 Alan Moore & David Lloyd - V for Vendetta
14/45 Evan Ross Katz - Into Every Generation a Slayer is Born: how Buffy staked our hearts
15/45 Pete Brown - Man Walks into a Pub: a sociable history of beer
16/45 Brian Groom - Northerners: a history, from the ice age to the present day
17/45 Ellis Peters - A Morbid Taste for Bones (Cadfael #1)
18/45 Joe Abercrombie - The Wisdom of Crowds
19/45 Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
20/45 Laurie Lee - As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning
21/45 Laurie Lee - A Moment of War
22/45 Laurie Lee - A Rose for Winter
23/45 Mark Lawrence - Prince of Thorns
24/45 Mark Lawrence - King of Thorns
25/45 T C Eglington & Simon Davis - Thistlebone
26/45 JRR Tolkien - The Hobbit
27/45 Andrew Marr - A History of the World
28/45 Edgar Mittelholzer - My Bones and My Flute
29/45 Richard Atkinson - Mr Atkinson's Rum Contract: the story of a tangled inheritance
30/45 Amos Tutuola - The Palm-Wine Drinkard
31/45 E R Braithwaite - To Sir, With Love
32/45 Joan Lindsay - Picnic at Hanging Rock
33/45 Ian Serraillier - The Silver Sword
34/45 Gerald Durrell - Birds, Beasts and Relatives
35/45 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners
36/45 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
37/45 David Olusoga - Black and British: A Forgotten History
38/45 Michelle Paver - Dark Matter: a ghost story
39/45 Allan Ginsberg - Howl, Kaddish and other poems
40/45 Alan Garner - Elidor
41/45 Andy Weir - Project Hail Mary
42/45 P Djeli Clark - Ring Shout
43/45 Arthur Conan Doyle - The Sign of Four
44/45 Frances Hardinge - Unraveller
45/45 Raymond Briggs - When the Wind Blows
46/45 Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
47/45 Yeva Skalietska - You Don't Know What War Is: the diary of a young girl from Ukraine
48/45 David Nutt - Drink? The new science of alcohol and your health
49/45 Terry Pratchett - Soul Music
50/45 Amanda Montell - Cultish: the language of fanaticism
51/45 Malcolm Devlin - And Then I Woke Up

52/45 Iain Banks - Complicity

And I think that's it for the year!


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 30, 2022)

51 The Long-Legged Fly : James Sallis
52 The Eye of the Tiger : Wilbur Smith
53 Barbarian Days : William Finnegan
54 Eye of the Needle: Ken Follett
55 Once Upon a Time in Hollywood: Q Tarantino
56 The Passenger: Cormac McCarthy
57 Mutiny on Board H.M.S. Bounty: William Bligh
58 The Queen of Bedlam: Robert R. McCammon
59 The Gift of Rain: Tan Twan Eng

And at 60,  Stella Maris By: Cormac McCarthy


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 30, 2022)

1. Glen Duncan - I, Lucifer
2. Bolu Babalola - Love In Colour
3. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.4.
4. Kerry Hadley-Pryce - The Black Country
5. S. A. Cosby - Blacktop Wasteland
6. Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
7. Peter Godfrey-Smith - Other Minds
8. Laini Taylor - Daughter of Smoke and Bone
9. Oyinkan Braithwaite - My Sister, the Serial Killer
10. Andrew Michael Hurley - Starve Acre
11. Belinda Bauer - Snap
12. Joe R Lansdale - Honky Tonk Samurai
13. Coogan and co - Alan Partridge: Nomad
14. Ann Patchett - Commonwealth
15. Joe R Lansdale - Vanilla Ride
16. Stephen Graham Jones - My Heart is a Chainsaw
17. Susanna Clarke - Piranesi
18. Autism and Asperger Syndrome in Adults - Dr Luke Beardon
19. Mieko Kawakami - Breasts and Eggs

20. Adam Buxton - Ramble Book. A pleasant, easy read.


----------



## Signal 11 (Dec 30, 2022)

1/10 - Fighting for Space: Two Pilots and Their Historic Battle for Female Spaceflight - Amy Shira Teitel
2/10 - The Stone Sky - N. K. Jemisin
3/10 - Letters from London - C. L. R. James
4/10 - Sons of Night - Antoine Gimenez's Memories of the War in Spain
5/10 - First Light: Switching on Stars at the Dawn of Time - Emma Chapman
6/10 - Revenge - S. L. Lim
7/10 - Simple Chess - Michael Stean
8/10 - The Disordered Cosmos: A Journey into Dark Matter, Spacetime, & Dreams Deferred - Chanda Prescod-Weinstein
9/10 - Real Differences - S. L. Lim
10/10 - Return to the Source: Selected Speeches of Amilcar Cabral
11/10 - The Organisational Platform of the Libertarian Communists
12/10 - The Conquest of Bread - Peter Kropotkin (re-read)
13/10 - Takeaway: Stories from a childhood behind the counter - Angela Hui
14/10 - Abolish the Family - Sophie Lewis

15/10 - Medieval Europe, 395-1270 - Charles Bémont & Gabriel Monod


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 31, 2022)

1/52 - Sarah Waters - Fingersmith
2/52 - Claire Keegan - Small Things Like These
3/52 - Richard Osman - The Man Who Died Twice
4/52 - Truman Capote - Breakfast at Tiffany's
5/52 - Matt Haig - The Midnight Library
6/52 - Patricia Highsmith - A Dog's Ransom
7/52 - Claire Douglas - The Couple at No. 9
8/52 - Daniel Mason - The Piano Tuner
9/52 - Zadie Smith - On Beauty
10/52 - Stephen King & Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Button Box (reread)
11/52 - Minette Walters - The Cellar
12/52 - Barbara Vine - The Chimney Sweeper's Boy (reread)
13/52 - Margaret Atwood - The Edible Woman
14/52 - Peter Swanson - Rules for Perfect Murders
15/52 - Patricia Lockwood - No One is Talking About This
16/52 - Sally Rooney - Beautiful World, Where Are You?
17/52 - Toni Morrison - Beloved
18/52 - Denise Mina - The Less Dead
19/52 - Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Magic Feather
20/52 - Sarah Waters - The Night Watch
21/52 - Chibundu Onuzo - Sankofa
22/52 - Stephen King and Richard Chizmar - Gwendy's Final Task
23/52 - A A Milne - The Red House Mystery
24/52 - A M Homes - May We Be Forgiven
25/52 - Andrew Michael Hurley - Devil's Day
26/52 - Anne Tyler - Breathing Lessons
27/52 - Stephen King - Skeleton Crew
28/52 - Ruth Rendell - Portobello (reread)
29/52 - Willy Valutin - The Night Always Comes
30/52 - Stephen King - The Langoliers (reread)
31/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Crossing Places
32/53 - Stephen King - Secret Window, Secret Garden
33/52 - Elizabeth Strout - Oh William!
34/52 - Annie Proulx - Wyoming Stories (reread)
35/52 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley (reread)
36/52 - Peter Swanson - Nine Lives
37/52 - Johnathan Franzen - Crossroads
38/52 - Ruth Rendell - The Bridesmaid
39/52 - Joanna Cannon - A Tidy Ending
40/52 - Catriona Ward - The Last House on Needless Street
41/52 - Lisa McInerney - The Rules of Revelation
42/52 - Val McDermid - 1979
43/52 - Patricia Highsmith - Strangers on a Train
44/52 - Agatha Christie - The Murder of Roger Ackroyd
45/52 - Maggie Shipstead - Seating Arrangements
46/52 - Joe R. Lansdale - Savage Season: Hap and Leonard Book 1
47/52 - Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women
48/52 - Celeste Ng - Everything I Never Told You
49/52 - Paula Hawkins - A Slow Fire Burning
50/52 - Elly Griffiths - The Janus Stone
51/52 - Ian McEwan - Amsterdam
52/52 - Frank Bill - Crimes in Southern Indiana
53 - Daphne du Maurier - Jamaica Inn
54 - Anne Tyler - Clock Dance
55 - Graham Greene - The End of The Affair
56 - Stephen King - Fairy Tale
57 - Frankie Boyle - Meantime
58 - Richard Osman - The Bullet That Missed
59 - Ann Patchett - State of Wonder
60 - Denise Mina - Confidence

*61 - Irvine Welsh - The Long Knives
62 - Val McDermid - Christmas is Murder*


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 31, 2022)

The Transgender Issue - Shon Faye
The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
Home by Marilyn Robinson
I Who Have Never Known Men - Jacqueline Harpman
The Beauty of Your Face - Sahar Mustafah
Beautiful world, where are you? - Sally Rooney
Klara and the Sun - Kazuo Ishiguro
Love- Roddy Doyle
Crossroads - Jonathan Franzen 
Bewilderment - Richard Powers
Red Moon - Kim Stanley Robinson
House of Suns - Alistair Reynolds
Sea of tranquillity- Emily st. John Mandel
Bluebird, bluebird- Attica Locke
Heaven, My Home - Attica Locke
Excession - Ian m Banks
10 Minutes 38 Seconds in this Strange World - Elif Shafak
Regeneration - Pat Barker
Accelerando - Charles Stress
Hinterland: America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict - Phil A. Neel
The Bourne Identity - Robert Ludlum
The Eye In the Door- Pat Barker
The Ghost Road - Pat Barker
War of the maps - Paul McCauley
Entangled Life - Merlin Sheldrake
Rivers of London - Ben Aaranovich
The Actual Star - Monica Byrne
Children of Memory - Adrian Tchaikovsky 
King Leopold's Ghost - Adam Hochschild


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 31, 2022)

1/52 In and Out by Mat Coward
2/52 And Away . . . by Bob Mortimer
3/52 In the Thick of It: The Private Diaries of a Minister by Alan Duncan
4/52 Black Teeth and a Brilliant Smile by Adelle Stripe
5/52 My Ears Are Bent by Joseph Mitchell
6/52 One Step Ahead by Duncan McKenzie
7/52 May God Forgive by Alan Parks
8/52 1982 Brazil: The Glorious Failure by Stuart Horsfield
9/52 Tracy Flick Can't Win by Tom Perrotta
10/52 Scully by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
11/52 Fierce Genius: Cruyff’s Year at Feyenoord by Andy Bollen
12/52 The Pressures of Life: Four Television Plays edited by Michael Marland
13/52 A Man’s Head by Georges Simenon (ReRead)
14/52 Scully and Mooey by Alan Bleasdale (ReRead)
15/52 Cecile is Dead by Georges Simenon
16/52 Turbulent Priests by Colin Bateman
17/52 Shooting Sean by Colin Bateman
18/52 The Horse with My Name by Colin Bateman
19/52 Driving Big Davie by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
20/52 Belfast Confidential by Colin Bateman
21/52  Nine Inches by Colin Bateman
22/52 Whatever Happened to the C86 Kids?: An Indie Odyssey by Nige Tassell
23/52 The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey
24/52 Fire and Brimstone by Colin Bateman
25/52 The Guts by Roddy Doyle (ReRead)
26/52 Life Without Children by Roddy Doyle
27/52 Mystery Man by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
28/52 The Day of the Jack Russell by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
29/52 Dr. Yes  by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
30/52 A Heart Full of Headstones by Ian Rankin
31/52 Remainders of the Day: More Diaries from The Bookshop, Wigtown by Shaun Bythell
32/52 Be Stiff: The Stiff Records Story by Richard Balls
33/52 Hooked: Addiction and the Long Road to Recovery by Paul Merson with Rob Bagchi
34/52 The Prisoner of Brenda by Colin Bateman (ReRead)
35/52 The Fugitive Pigeon by Donald E. Westlake
36/52 Bank Shot by Donald E. Westlake
37/52 Jimmy the Kid by Donald E. Westlake
38/52 Nobody’s Perfect by Donald E. Westlake
39/52 Why Me? by Donald E. Westlake
40/52 Fingers Crossed : How Music Saved Me from Success by Miki Berenyi
41/52 Fergie Rises: How Britain's Greatest Football Manager Was Made At Aberdeen by Michael Grant
42/52 On Days Like These: My Life in Football by Martin O'Neill

*43/52 No One Round Here Reads Tolstoy: Memoirs of a Working-Class Reader by Mark Hodkinson*


----------



## xenon (Jan 2, 2023)

Did not read much last year. Started a few books which I put aside and will finish this year though.

01/20: Mr Putin - Fiona Hill and Clifford Gaddy
02/20: The Freeze Frame Revolution - Peter Watts
03/20: The This - Adam Roberts
04/20: Putin's People - Catherine Belton
05/20: Purgatory Mount - Adam Roberts
06/20: Everything is Iluminated - Jonathan Safran Foer
07/20:  Shards of Earth - Adrian Tchaikovsky 
08/20: Complicity - Iain Banks
09/20: The Men Who Stare at Goats - Jon Ronson
10/20: The Psycopath Test - Jon Ronson
11/20: Transission - Iain Banks
12/20: Inhibiter Phase - Alastair Reynolds
13/20: Weaponised - Neal Asher
14/20: Martin Martin and the Death Express - Sebastian Sullivan
15/20: The Simulated Multiverse - Rizwan Virk
16:20 Children of Time - Adrian Tchaikovsky


----------



## hitmouse (Monday at 2:35 PM)

1/30 Taylor Jenkins Reid - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo
2/30 Joan Didion - The White Album (re-read)
3/30 Saidiya Hartman - Wayward Lives, Beautiful Experiments
4/30 Joan Didion - After Henry (another re-read, first published in UK as Sentimental Journeys)
5/30 Flannery O'Connor - The Violent Bear It Away
6/30 Joan Didion - Play It As It Lays (re-read)
7/30 Iris Murdoch - Under the Net (re-read)
8/30 Joan Didion - South and West
9/30 Yaa Gyasi - Homegoing
10/30 Koshka Duff (ed) - Abolishing the Police
11/30 Jane Holgate - Arise
12/30 F. Scott Fitzgerald - The Great Gatsby (re-read)
13/30 12 Rules for What/Sam Moore and Alex Roberts - Post-Internet Far Right
14/30 Brad Logan & John Gentile - Architects of Self-Destruction: The Oral History of Leftover Crack
15/30 Emily Nagoski - Come As You Are
16/30 Barney Farmer - Park by the River
17/30 Nina Power - What Do Men Want?
18/30 Jean-Paul Sartre - Intimacy (re-read)
19/30 Agustín Guillamón - Insurrection: The Bloody Events of May 1937
20/30 Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
21/30 James Baldwin - Giovanni's Room
22/30 Raymond Carver - What We Talk About When We Talk About Love
23/30 HP Lovecraft - The Call of Cthulu and Other Weird Stories (re-read)
24/30 Chris Whitaker - Tall Oaks
25/30 Jen Calleja - I'm Afraid That's All We've Got Time For
26/30 Hanif Abdurraqib - They Can't Kill Us Until They Kill Us
27/30 Joe Burns - Class Struggle Unionism
28/30 Colson Whitehead - Apex Hides The Hurt
29/30 Sheila Rowbotham - Daring to Hope: My Life in the 1970s
30/30 Adam Zmith - Deep Sniff: A History of Poppers and Queer Futures
31/30 Raymond Williams - Keywords
32/30 Tyneside Anarchist Archive - Anarchism in North East England 1882-1992
33/30 Lauren Oyler - Fake Accounts
34/30 Thomas Ligotti - Songs of a Dead Dreamer and Grimscribe (two books collected in one volume)
35/30 Jean-Patrick Manchette - Three to Kill
36/30 Yassin al-Haj Saleh - The Impossible Revolution: Making Sense of the Syrian Tragedy
37/30 Joan Didion - Democracy
38/30 Nathanael West - The Day of the Locust
39/30 Ian Allinson - Workers Can Win: A Guide to Organising at Work
40/30 Bonnie Garmus - Lessons in Chemistry
41/30 Mark Fisher - Ghosts of my Life (re-read)
42/30 Nick Heath - The Idea
43/30 Matthew Collins - The Walk In
44/30 Kristian Williams - Gang Politics
45/30 Mike Davis - City of Quartz (re-read)

46/30 Angry Workers and Anarchist Communist Group (eds) - Sick of it All

After taking about a month to get halfway through the EP Thompson I realised the giant bastard's too big to get through in one go, so I'm taking breaks and mixing it up with other stuff. Slightly disappointed by this one, a bit too much "big theory" and not quite enough of the actual workers' inquiry side compared to what I was expecting, but still worth reading and will be interested to hear what health workers think of it. And that's my lot for 2022.


----------

